# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Υπερωκεάνια και Μεσογειακά επιβατηγά - Ocean & Mediterranean Liners >  Διάφορα παλαιά υπερωκεάνια και Μεσογειακά [Various old ocean and Med liners]

## xara

Το ΡΟΜΑΝΤΙΚΑ του Χανδρή στον Πειραιά, δεκαετία του ΄60. Στο βάθος το ΠΑΤΡΑ του Ευθυμιάδη και το ΙΣΘΜΙΑ της HML.

Πειραιάς, δεκαετία 70.
Τα δυο πλοία μπροστα, ειναι τα Syria η Al Gazayer, που εκανε τη γραμμή Ελλάδα-Αίγυπτος, της United Arab Maritime και το  Apollon XI της Ηπειρωτικής.
Στο βάθος ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ (ex- MARIA GORTHON), και ΜΙΝΩΣ (ex- SOYA MARGARETA), του Ευθυμιάδη.

Το λιμάνι του Πειραιά, στις αρχές του προηγούμενου αιώνα.
Το μεγάλο πλοίο ειναι το  Moltke, της εταιρείας HAPAG, που εκανε το δρομολόγιο Γένοβα-Πειραιάς.




Πηγή: http://www.simplonpc.co.uk

----------


## Apostolos

Μπορεί να διμιουργηθεί ένα νέο θέμα με κρουαζιερόπλοια και παλιά Liners?

----------


## xara

*Surriento (1949-66)* Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1949 σαν *Santa Maria,* για την Grace Lines και μετέφερε 1055 επιβάτες.Το 1959 περιήλθε στην Ιταλική εταιρεία Lauro και ονομάσθηκε *Surriento*, όνομα που κράτησε μέχρι το 1966 που πήγε για διάλυση.Η γραμμή του ήταν Ιταλία-Καραιβική. 
**
Πηγή:http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Kala, se olo to forum mono 2 exoun agapimeno liner?? Eseie k. Apostole ti exete na proteinete??

----------


## Apostolos

To να προσθέσεις το Queen Elizabeth 2 σε αυτήν την λίστα το θεωρώ περιτό! Το ομορφότερο πλοίο του κόσμου. Αλλα για να κάνω την διαφορά θα πω για το Eugenio Costa http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/eugenio_c_1966_b_3.htm 
Τι εκπλαγήκατε?

----------


## Apostolos

Εδώ φίλοι μου μπορούμε να ανεβάζουμε δικές μας ή άλλων φώτο με όμορφα liners που έγραψαν μικρή ή μεγάλη ιστορία! Και ας αρχήσουμε με τον ποίο φιμισμένο ΤΙΤΑΝΙΚΟ

----------


## Giorgos_D

Κάποιες φωτογραφίες παλιών liners και κρουαζιεροπλοίων στο διαλυτήριο... Πραγματικά ασχημο θέαμα... 

http://www.benthic.ca/report.cfm?report=74

----------


## Apostolos

Το R.M.S Pendennis Castle στο Cape Town με το Table Mountain στο βάθος!

Picture 280.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

To Pendennis Castle (1958-1980), για μενα, ηταν το πιο ομορφο πλοιο της Union Castle Line!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μια φωτογραφία αφιερωμένη στον φίλο *Mastrokostas*, κι ας με στεναχώρησε με την ...τούρτα.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Το μόνο που ξέρω για την συγκεκριμμένη φώτο είναι ότι απεικονίζει την Νέα Υόρκη.

Όσοι πιστοί, .....αποκρυπτογραφήστε την !!!  :Smile: 

NewYork.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Πανευκολο! Independence-America-United States-Olympia-Αεροπλανοφορο-Mauretania (1939) ενα Saxonia class (?) & Queen Elizabeth που δενει! H φωτο ειναι μεταξυ 1954-1964 (1954 Saxonia class new-1964 πωληση Αmerica στο Χανδρη, μετονομασια ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΙΣ).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παλικάρι μου δεν παίζεσαι με τίποτα !!!!!  :Very Happy: 

Εγώ το μόνο που γνώριζα ήταν το QE (τρομάρα μου !!!).  :Sad:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Μια φωτογραφία αφιερωμένη στον φίλο *Mastrokostas*, κι ας με στεναχώρησε με την ...τούρτα. 
> 
> Το μόνο που ξέρω για την συγκεκριμμένη φώτο είναι ότι απεικονίζει την Νέα Υόρκη.
> 
> Όσοι πιστοί, .....αποκρυπτογραφήστε την !!! 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1667


Φοβερή φωτογραφεία .Να είσαι καλά .Στα 4 χρόνια του Nautilia θα σου δώσω και το δικό μου κομμάτι .
Φαίνεται και το Olympia της Greek line .

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Aγαπητε Μastrokosta, GREEK Line, oxi GREEN Line! Εspresso... Oτι αγαπαμε, το αναγνωριζουμε!!! Εχω ψαξει ωρες στο net για αυτα τα καραβια και για αλλες πολλες ομορφες "σαβουρες"!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Aγαπητε Μastrokosta, GREEK Line, oxi GREEN Line! Εspresso... Oτι αγαπαμε, το αναγνωριζουμε!!! Εχω ψαξει ωρες στο net για αυτα τα καραβια και για αλλες πολλες ομορφες "σαβουρες"!


Δεν σας ξεφεύγει τίποτα !!!Ο δαίμων του πληκτρολογίου .Μεγάλος άνθρωπος είμαι κάνω και κάνα λάθος .

----------


## a.molos

Να σας παρουσιασω και εγώ κάποια παλια liners της Adriatica απο επετειακές κάρτες της εταιρείας .

ausonia.jpg

esperia.jpg

francesco morozini.jpg

mesappia.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι το τότε Σοβιετικό LEONID SOBINOV στον ΟΛΠ το 1990. 
Σκαρί του 1957 της τότε σπουδαίας Сunard, όταν βγήκε στο σφυρί το 1972 παραλίγο να το αγοράσει μαζί με το αδελφάκι του Franconia ο Χανδρής.

Περισσότερα εδώ και εδώ.

leonid sobinov stern.jpg

----------


## esperos

Επειδή  είμαι  πολέμιος  των  σημερινών  ΜΠΑΟΥΛΩΝ  και  μιας  και  έχω  στην  διάθεση  μου  κάποιες  καρτ-ποσταλ  δημιουργημάτων  της  παλιάς  Ιταλικής  ναυπηγικής  σχολής -  γιατί  η  σημερινή  βρώμησε  και  αυτή - είπα  να  σας  τις  ανεβάσω  για  να  δούμε  πραγματικά  καράβια!
ΚΑΛΗ  ΑΠΟΛΑΥΣΗ  σε  όλους.

CRISTOFORO COLOMBO.jpg
LEONARDO DA VINCI.jpg
MICHELANGELO.jpg
RAFFAELLO.jpg
GALILEO GALILEI.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Γιατι τυχαινει και ειναι ολα Ιταλικα??? :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## esperos

Γιατί  Ιάλυσε,  αυτές  τις  γραμμές  δεν  τις  είχαν  άλλα  πλοία  της  εποχής  τους!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Σε αυτο ισως εχεις δικιο. Τα Αγγλικα ηταν πιο συντηρητικα στις γραμμες τους. Οι Ιταλοι παντα ηταν λιγο μπροστα.

----------


## esperos

Σωστός! Καλά  και  τα  Αγγλικά  και  τα  Σκανδιναβικά  αλλά  σαν  γραμμές  ξεχώριζαν.

----------


## Ellinis

Κατά τη γνώμη μου ο Λεονάρδος ήταν ο πιο όμορφος όλων. 

Όσο για τον Μιχαήλ και το Ραφαέλλο, κρίμα που τα πήρε τότε ο σάχης και χαθήκανε πρόωρα. Όταν τα πουλούσανε τα είχαν τσεκάρει τόσο ο Χανδρής όσο και η Carnival αλλά δεν τα πήρανε γιατί -νομίζω έτσι είχα διαβάσει κάπου- τα εσωτερικά τους ήταν δαιδαλώδη και θα χρειαζόντουσαν ριζική ανακατασκευή για να γίνουν κρουαζιερόπλοια.
Κρίμα πάντως γιατί θα μπορούσαν να είχαν αντέξει ως τις μέρες μας.

----------


## Haddock

Έσπερε, οι εικόνες σου είναι θησαυρός! Πλοία στολίδια που δεν βαριέσαι να τα χαζεύεις. Τα Michelangelo και Raffaello ξεπερνάνε σχεδιαστικά πολλές πλωτές κούτες της εποχής μας. Οι τσιμινιέρες τους είναι αξεπέραστες!

----------


## nautikos

Οι Ιταλοι παντα ηταν μπροστα σε θεματα σχεδιασης και φινετσας, απο πλοια και αυτοκινητα, μεχρι ρουχα και αξεσουαρ. Ειδικα την εποχη εκεινη στη ναυπηγικη κανανε θαυματα. Ενα μοντελο του* Cristoforo Colombo* θυμαμαι οτι το ειχα δει καποτε στη βιτρινα ενος τουριστικου πρακτορειου μεταξυ Συνταγματος και Ομονοιας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Σωστός! Καλά και τα Αγγλικά και τα Σκανδιναβικά αλλά σαν γραμμές _(τα ιταλικά)_ ξεχώριζαν.





> ..Οι Ιταλοι παντα ηταν μπροστα σε θεματα σχεδιασης και φινετσας, απο πλοια και αυτοκινητα, μεχρι ρουχα και αξεσουαρ..


Τώρα αν τα παραπάνω σχόλια τα κάνουν δύο μέλη σαν τον *esperos* και τον *nautikos* τι παραπάνω θα μπορούσα να προσθέσω εγώ ???

Τίποτα, μόνο να σας παραθέσω και μία φώτο από το *ομορφότερο πλοίο* που πέρασε ποτέ από την χώρα μας  :Razz: , και το οποίο εκλάμπρυνε -εεεεεε εκλάμπρυνε βεβαίως βεβαίως- δια της παρουσίας του τις θάλασσες μας !!!!! :shock:

----------


## esperos

Aγαπητέ  μου  Espresso  Venezia,  να  είσαι  βέβαιος  ότι  και  το  πλοίο,  του  οποίου  έχεις  την  τιμή  να  φέρεις  το  όνομα  του  ως  nickname  είναι  από  τα  ωραιότερα  αφού  μπορώ  να  σου  πώ  ότι    στην  Ιταλία    η  σειρά  αυτή  των  Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ  είχε  χαρακτηριστεί  πετυχημένη.  Να  είσαι  δε  περήφανος  γιατί  τα  πλοία  αυτά  ήταν  παραγγελία  ενός  Έλληνα  της  Ιταλίας  του  Κεφαλλωνίτη  την  καταγωγή  αειμνήστου  Σπύρου  Μαγκλιβέρα  που  είχα  την  τύχη  να  γνωρίσω  προσωπικά  στην  Γένοβα  της  Ιταλίας.
Χαίρομαι  δε  σήμερα  που  τα  τρία  από  τα  τέσσερα  περιήλθαν  σε  Ελληνικά  χέρια  αν  και  τα  δύο  από  αυτά  είναι  ξενητεμένα  και  βρίσκονται  σε  άλλες  θάλασσες.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Καλα ηταν, αλλα εγω προτιμω πιο κλασικουρες απο τα Ιταλικα. Ισως το Αndrea Doria & τα συγγενη, μαζι με Guglielmo Marconi-Galileo Galilei με τραβανε καπως!

----------


## esperos

Ιάλυσε,  ξέρω  την  αλλεργία  σου  αλλά  είσαι  μειοψηφία :Smile:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Aγαπητέ μου Espresso Venezia, να είσαι βέβαιος ότι και το πλοίο, του οποίου έχεις την τιμή να φέρεις το όνομα του ως nickname είναι από τα ωραιότερα................


Καλέ μου φίλε *Έσπερε* (αλήθεια, τιμή μου να μπορώ να σε αποκαλώ φίλο), φαντάζομαι πως το παραπάνω σχόλιο σου που έχω παραθέσει έχει φιλολογική αξία και απευθύνεται σε ...*''έτερα μη ευήκοα ώτα''*.  :Very Happy:  Μιας και γνωρίζεις ότι ο Πήγασος (μπούρδες το ''Εξπρές'') είναι το δεύτερο αγαπημένο μου πλοίο (το πρώτο είναι ένα φτωχό και ...καταφρονεμένο  :Surprised: ops :Smile:  και σίγουρα άλλωστε δεν διάλεξα στην τύχη το πρώτο του όνομα ως nickname μου.

Για να επανέλθουμε όμως στο θέμα μας (Παλαιά Liners) θα ήθελα να πω ότι τα πλοία που μας παρέθεσες από την παλιά ναυπηγική Ιταλική σχολή, τα θεωρώ ως ορισμό της ομορφιάς (μιλάω βέβαια για την εξωτερική εμφάνιση). Ο απόλυτος ορισμός του πλοίου, η απόλυτη καραβίσια ομορφιά.

Σε ευχαριστούμε και για τις φωτογραφίες, αλλά και για το ότι είσαι στην παρέα μας.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Kαλυτερα στην μειοψηφεια. Να εχω και κατι να λεω!  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ellinis

Επειδή κάποιες φορές γκρινιάζουμε για τις εικόνες που μας έρχονται από τα διαλυτήρια, ας σκεφτούμε πως υπάρχουν και χειρότερα...

Το 1959 το άλλοτε Γαλλικό βασιλοβάπορο ILE DE FRANCE, έφτασε για διάλυση στην Ιαπωνία. Τότε ναυλώθηκε σε κινηματογραφική εταιρεία για να χρησιμεύσει στα γυρίσματα της ταινίας "Τhe Last Voyage".

Εκεί ο ρόλος του ήταν ενός καραβιού -του Claridon- που μετά απο έκρηξη στα καζάνια βυθίστηκε. Μέχρι εδω καλά, έλα όμως που θέλανε να το κάνουνε αλληθοφανές και το βυθίσανε κανόνικα  :Sad: 
ile1.jpg

Και όχι μόνο το βυθίσανε αλλά του κάνανε και βασανιστήρια... :shock:
explos.jpg
funnel.jpg

Η βύθιση έγινε βέβαια σε ρηχά νερά οπότε μετά το τέλος της ταινίας, το ανελκύσανε και το διαλύσανε. 
sunk.jpg

Την ταινία την είδε φαίνεται και το συνομίληκο του BRITANIS και προτίμησε άλλο δρόμο  :Wink:

----------


## sea_serenade

> Και όχι μόνο το βυθίσανε αλλά του κάνανε και βασανιστήρια... :shock:


Ατιμωτικό τέλος για ένα τόσο όμορφο παπόρο, κρίμα. 

Πολύ καλή δουλειά Ellinis, μπράβο!!!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Γι' αυτό η French Line, όταν ήρθε η ώρα για να παροπλιστεί το Liberte το 1961, και έχοντας ακόμα νωπή την τραυματική εμπειρία του Ile de France, αρνήθηκαν την μίσθωσή του για κάποια ταινία του Holywood και το έστειλαν κατευθείαν στα διαλυτήρια.

----------


## Naias II

Σύναξη κολοσσών: 8 υπερωκεάνια στο λιμάνι της Νέας Υόρκης.Διακρίνονται τα μεγαλύτερα, *Queen Mary,France and United States*. Τα υπόλοιπα τα αναγνωρίζετε;

ocean liners.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Λοιπόν, έχουμε και λέμε (από πάνω προς τα κάτω):
Independence (ή Constitution)
Hanseatic
United States
Bremen
France
Leonardo da Vinci
Queen Mary
Caronia

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Με διαψεύδω. Το τελευταίο με μία δεύτερη ματιά είναι ένα από τα τετράδυμα Saxonia-Sylvania-Carinthia-Ivernia.

----------


## Ellinis

¶ψογος appl.gif

το ένα πιο ωραίο από το άλλο. Αν ήσουν εκεί με ένα εισητήριο στο χέρι, τι θα ήθελες να γράφει πάνω του;

----------


## Naias II

Πολύ δύσκολο μα πολύ να διαλέξω  :Very Happy: .

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

FRENCH LINE-FRANCE

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I have been debating if I should upload some of the photos or postcards of old liners of my collection. I decided to do it slowly and without comments due to time limitations. If others are interested they can do so.  

_Adriatic_ of _White Star_ in 1912.

Adriatic 1912.jpg

_Alsina_ of _Societe Generale de Transports Maritimes a vapeur_ in 1930. Route of Marseilles to Sao Paolo

Alsina 1930.jpg

French ship *Amazone* 1904

Amazone 1904.jpg

_Anchises_ of the _Blue Funnel Line_ of Liverpool in 1920

Anchises 1920.jpg

_Andes_ to South America from Southampton, UK

Andes.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Angola_ in 1948 and later
Angola01 1948.jpg

Angola02.jpg

The notorious *Santa Maria* in an impressive 1953 postcard
SantaMaria 1953.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Angra do Heroismo_ from Lisbon, Portugal

Angra_do_Heroismo 1966.jpg

_Atlantic_

Atlantic01.jpgAtlantic03.jpg

_Ceramic_

Ceramic.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Arawa
Arawa.jpg

_Arundel_ in Dieppe, France in 1906
Arundel 1906.jpg

_Asie_ was serving Indochina etc. Here in 1912
Asie 1912.jpg

_Byron_ of *Lampolt & Holt Lines* in 1903
Byron 1903.jpg

*Britania* of the _Cyprien Fabre Lines_ of France. see also http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=51661&page=2

Britania.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Bordeaux in 1905
Bordeaux 1905.jpg

_Bernstorff_ in 1920
Bernstorff 1920.jpg

_Australien_ of the _Messageries Maritimes_
Australien.jpg

_Baloeran_ of _Rotterdam Lloyd_ 
Baloeran.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Baltrover_ 1930
Baltrover 1930.jpg

_President_ of the Pacific Coast Steamship Co in 1907
President 1907.jpg

_Prinz Ludwig_ in 1912
Prinz Ludwig1912.jpg

*Providence* of Cyprien Fabre Lines in 1921
Providence(Fabre)1921.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Benguela_ 
Benguela01.jpg

*Burgermester von nelle*. What is this?
Burgermester von nelle.jpg

_Calgaric_
Calgaric.jpg

The seldom seen *Cap Roca* in 1914
Cap Roca 1914.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

The wonderful and tragically lost _Champollion_ of the _Messageries Maritimes_
Champollion.jpg

_Chella_ in 1937
Chella 1937.jpg

*Cote d' Emeraude* was not exactly an ocean liner, serving mostly St Malo, France and down the coast, but she is worth preserving here. This is a 1913 postcard
Cote d'Emeraude 1913.jpg

*Oceanic* 1907
Oceanic 1907.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Oceanien* of Messageries Maritimes in 1907
Oceanien1904.jpg

_Olympic_ of the White Star Lines in 1935
Olympic 1935.jpg

_Oravia_ in 1905
Oravia1905.jpg

_Oropesa_ in 1908
Oropesa1908.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Τι φανταστικά καράβια, τι απίστευτες γραμμές... Όχι σαν τα σημερινά κουτιά!! Ευχαριστούμε Νίκο!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Τι φανταστικά καράβια, τι απίστευτες γραμμές... Όχι σαν τα σημερινά κουτιά!! Ευχαριστούμε Νίκο!!


_S'euxaristw. Eisai o prwtos pou ta phre xampari.  N_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Duca degli Abruzzi* photo of 1924
Duca degli Abruzzi 1924.jpg

_Principe di Udine_ photo of 1924
Principe di Udine 1905.jpg

*Rembrandt* in a 1913 photo
Rembrandt1913.jpg

*Sant' Anna* in an impressive 1909 postcard
Sant'Anna1909.jpg

The Cunarder _Saxonia_ in 1911
Saxonia 1911.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Ophir_ photo of 1907
Ophir1907.jpg

_Orinoco_
Orinoco.jpg

_Orontes_
Orontes2,jpg.jpgOrontes.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Pakeha_
Pakeha.jpg

_Pascal Paoli_
Pascal Paoli.jpg

A wonderful postcard of a drawing of _Preussen_ (Prussia) by H.D. Lloyd
Preussen 1910.jpg

_Re Vittorio_ in a 1910 photo
Re Vittorio 1910.JPG

_Venezia_ of 1910

Venezia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Three postcards of the great *Saturnia*, so much remembered for her stops in Patras...

Satunia3.jpg

Satunia 1946.jpg

Satunia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A truly unuausual postcard from _Scilla_ of Navigazione Generale Italiana, the United Company formed by Florio and Rubattino.  This is a truly old passenger ship, built by MacNab in Greenock in 1866 and having then just 990 tons. Latter it was modified and increased to 1,214 tons!  She was sunk by a torpedo from a German U-boat close to Kalymnos in 1915, age 55!

She served mostly the Mediterranean trade, especially from Palermo to Crete and Dodecanessos.

The postcard is written by a Greek emigrant

Scilla.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

The beautiful Cunarder Scythia in 1930. Also interior of Scythia or her sister ships

Scythia.jpg

Scythia 1930.jpg

_Serpa Pinto_ in two reincarnations, in 1915  (first photo) and an undated photo. Serpa Pinto was a Portuguese explorer of the 19th century.

SerpaPinto ex principessa Olga 1915.jpg

SerpaPinto01.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

The _Sicilian_ of the Allen Line in 1907
Sicilian 1907.jpg

The _Soebing_ of the Rotterdam Lloyd in 1903
Soebing 1903.jpg

_Sofia Hohenberg_
Sofia.jpg

Sophocles of the Aberdeen Line in 1924. Sophocles had 13,900 tons and was doing the South Africa and Australia trade

Sophocles 1924.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Souirah_ of Compagnie Paquet in 1915. Her story can be read below from http://pages14-18.mesdiscussions.net...ujet_139_1.htm






> *
> SOUIRAH Transport de troupes (1915 – 1918)* 
> 
> _Chantier :_ 
> 
> D.J. Dunlop & Co, Glasgow, Grande-Bretagne   
> _Commenc&#233; : 1901  _  
> Mis &#224; flot : 10.1901 
> Termin&#233; : 1901   
> ...


Souirah1918.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

For some reason I adore the old ships of the _Deutsche Ost Afrika Linie._ These were the ships going from Bremen or Hamburg, Germany, to Tanganika and Zanzivar...

Here is the _Tabora_
Tabora.jpg

And here is the 9,000 ton *Ubena* 
Ubena.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Two photos of _Tommaso di Savoia_, the first from 1912 and the second from 1924! Tommaso di Savoia (1178-1233) was a famous prince of the Savoy dynasty of Piedmont in NW Italy

Tommaso di Savoia 1912.jpg

Tomasso di Savoia 1924.jpg

_Belvedere_
Belvedere.JPG

_Alsace_ in 1902. Isn't she beautiful?
Alsace.jpeg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

The Portuguese had some great ships as well for travel to the colonies, Cape Verde and south all the way to Angola and Mozambique...

Here is their pride and glory, the 1959 *Infante Dom Henrique*, in two wonderful postcards. Her story can be found in http://www.oceanlinermuseum.co.uk/In...20History.html
The ship is named after *Infante Dom Henrique* (1394-1460) the most famous Portuguese, the most important navigator in the early days of the Potuguese empire.  What a glorious tribute!

But regrettably even she ended up in Alang, India in January 2004... Will our *Olympia* have the same fate?

InfanteDomHenrique01 1961.jpg

InfanteDomHenrique02.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> Three postcards of the great *Saturnia*, so much remembered for her stops in Patras...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32301
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32302
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32303


Θα ήταν εκπληκτικό να δεις ένα τέτοιο θηρίο στην Πάτρα εκείνη την εποχή!! Καταπληκτική εικόνα!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Θα ήταν εκπληκτικό να δεις ένα τέτοιο θηρίο στην Πάτρα εκείνη την εποχή!! Καταπληκτική εικόνα!!!


Vulcania (1928-68, Cantiere Navale Triestino Monfalcone, 23,970 tons, 19 knots, 310-1st, 460-2nd, 310-tourist class and 700-3rd class passengers; Caribia after 1965, scrapped in 1974) and Saturnia (1927-66, Cantieri Monfalcone, 23,970) were great Italian ships, very _kalotaxida_, and always special to travelers. I remember the great praises of the Patraic businessmen and others who had used them.

----------


## Trakman

Τον καιρό που βρικόσουν στην Πάτρα Νίκο ποια πλοία θυμάσαι να κάνουν Πάτρα-Ιταλία?!? Ήταν το ίδιο μεγάλα?

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Trackman, δεν νομίζω ότι τα Vulcania/Saturnia έκαναν ποτέ Πάτρα-Ιταλία. Σαν μεταναστευτικά ξεκινούσαν την γραμμή της Β. Αμερικής από Ιταλία (Τριέστη νομίζω) με στάση στην Πάτρα για να πάρουν μετανάστες.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Trackman, δεν νομίζω ότι τα Vulcania/Saturnia έκαναν ποτέ Πάτρα-Ιταλία. Σαν μεταναστευτικά ξεκινούσαν την γραμμή της Β. Αμερικής από Ιταλία (Τριέστη νομίζω) με στάση στην Πάτρα για να πάρουν μετανάστες.


As all of us I am sure Trakman knows that both ships were going to Genova or Naples, then New York.  K

----------


## Trakman

> Trackman, δεν νομίζω ότι τα Vulcania/Saturnia έκαναν ποτέ Πάτρα-Ιταλία. Σαν μεταναστευτικά ξεκινούσαν την γραμμή της Β. Αμερικής από Ιταλία (Τριέστη νομίζω) με στάση στην Πάτρα για να πάρουν μετανάστες.





> As all of us I am sure Trakman knows that both ships were going to Genova or Naples, then New York.  K


Το ξέρω αυτό, όπως σωστά ανέφερε ο Νίκος (ευχαριστώ!!)! Δεν εννοούσα ότι έκαναν Πάτρα-Ιταλία! Το ερώτημά μου στον Νίκο ήταν άσχετο με το θέμα, αφορούσε τα πλοία της γραμμής. Έτσι, μιας και το έφερε η κουβέντα, τον ρώτησα αν ήταν έτσι μεγάλα και τα πλοία της γραμμής που θυμάται όταν κάποιο καλοκαίρι (το '69 αν θυμάμαι καλά?) ήταν στην Πάτρα. Όπως και να'χει συγγνώμη για το μπλέξιμο και ευχαριστώ για τη διευκρίνηση! :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Νίκο!!!

Μήπως ξέρεις για ποια εταιρεία ταξίδευε το Ophir;




> _Ophir_ photo of 1907
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32289

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Νίκο!!!
> 
> Μήπως ξέρεις για ποια εταιρεία ταξίδευε το Ophir;


_ Ophir_ was an _Orient Steamship_ ship. She was employed in the route London, Aden, Colombo, Australia. She was there from 1891 to 1915. She took her name from a district in New Zealand.

Built at Napier shipyards in Govan, 6,910 tons, 141.7 m and 16.3 m wide.  Scrapped at Troon after World War I (August 1921)

----------


## Appia_1978

Merci, Nico!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Tirrenia
Tirrenia.jpg

_Baron Gautsch_ of the Austrian Lloyd
Baron Gautsch.jpg

*Eugene Peirere* of the _Compagnie Transatlantique_ in Algiers in 1909
Eugene Peirere.jpg

_Duca d'Aosta_ in 1910 and then in 1920
Duca d'Aosta 1910.JPGDuca d'Aosta1920.jpg

----------


## starce

Good morning, refering the picture of Tirrenia, the name of ship is CITTA' DI NAPOLI, built in 1930/5418 GRt and sunk on november 28 1942 near Capo San Vito during a voyage from Bizerte to Palermo.
Regards.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Good morning, refering the picture of Tirrenia, the name of ship is CITTA' DI NAPOLI, built in 1930/5418 GRt and sunk on november 28 1942 near Capo San Vito during a voyage from Bizerte to Palermo.
> Regards.


Starce, I found this Tirrenia postcard of Citta di Tunisi of 1930 (5,474 gt). Must be a sister ship of the Citta di Napoli which you mention. However it is strange that in my reference books there is no mention of a sister ship or of a Citta di Napoli built in 1930 (only the later one of 1961), could it be that it was the same ship and the name was changed?

The Citta di Tunisi was air conditioned and re engined in 1951 and her route is shown as Naples-Reggio-Catania-Syracuse-Valetta-Tripoli........interesting to note that the hulls were later painted in all white in common with the more modern Tirrenia vessels.

Best regards, Henry.scan0086.jpg

----------


## starce

Dear Henry I confirm that Tunisi was sistership of Napoli and Genova. The only one survived after WWII was the Tunisi on the route from you mentioned and on Napoli/Palermo e vv. until 1970 year of retired. Tirrenia had later another Cit&#224;di Napoli sister of Citt&#224; di Nuoro built in 1961 and 1962 on the route Civitavecchia/Olbia and vv.
Please send me yr email and will send you all pictures you need as photos are copyright and I can't insert on the forum.
P.S. The Tunisi for only two years changed name in HEIDELBERG due WWII reasons.
At yr disposal. Best regards.
Raimondo.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Postcard of _City of Durban_ of the _Ellerman Lines._ She is the second of three Ellerman ships to have been named *City                                    of Durban*. There were four sister ships, the others being *City of Port                                    Elizabeth*_,_ _City of_ _Exete_*r* and _City of_ _York_. *

City                                    of Durban* was built in Vickers-Armstrongs shipyards and launched in 1953. She had 11,000 tons, a length of 152 m, width of 21.7 m and service speed of 17 knots. Her maiden voyage was London to Las Palmas, Cape Town, Port Elizabeth, East London (South Africa), Durban and Beira (Mozambique)                                    in May 1954. 

In 1971 she was sold along with                                    her sisters to _M. A. Karageorgis,_ (Mundail Armadora                                    S.A., Panama), when she was renamed *Mediterranean                                    Dolphin*. She was to have undergone conversion                                    to a passenger ferry as were the *City of* *Exeter* and                                    *City of* *York*. _City of_ _Durban_ and _City of_ _ Port Elizabeth_ however remained                                    laid up in Greece until sold for breaking.

*City                                    of Durban* arrived at Kaohsiung to be broken up on March 30,                                    1974. (Most of this information taken from books and writings of Duncan Hawes and from Miramar, NZ). 

City of Durban.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Colusa was and American cargo ship of the New York & Pacific S.S.Co Ltd, London that was taking also about 50 passengers in the long trip from San Francisco to Southeast Asia. Built in 1913 at Hamilton shipyards, she had 5,732 tons and a service speed of 12 knots. Length 124 m and width of 16.8 m

The shiplist.com has her chartered from Grace Line. In 1914 she renamed *Santa Cecilia*. In 1931 she was sold to Rederi A/S Nidaros (A.L. Ombustvedt, Manager) and renamed *Nidaros*. Finally, in 1933 she was sold to Norway and named           *Lyngenfjord*

She was wrecked 15 miles west of  Cape St Francis on January 14, 1938.

See also http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuil...p.asp?id=19429

Here in a very rare 1914 postcard (she was with Pacific for only one year)

Colusa 1914.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

An unknown vessel of the *Federal Steam Navigation Company*
See story in http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/federal.html
1922 postcard

FederalSteamNav1922.jpg

*Deseado*, a 1911-34 Royal Mail Steam Packet Company ship (11,475 tons)
Other postcards and story in http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/RMSP2.html#anchor190446

Deseado.jpg

The White Star *Doric* in 1920
Doric 1920.jpg

*Dunvegan Castle* of the Union Castle Co
Dunvegan Castle 1925.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Euphrate_ of _Messageries Maritimes._ Built in 1905 and lost in 1915 at Socotra island in Persian gulf. 6,876 tons

Nice postcards of hers in http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/euphrate.htm

_For those who do not know the collector Philippe Ramona, he is a deep researcher of postcards and pictures of old French passenger ships_, especially those of the _Messageries Maritimes_, where he has the best collection in the world. One can spend days looking at old the wonderful ships he has placed in his extensive Web site http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/p1mm.htm

*He has 2,900 photos on his site!* Among others, you will find some that turned out to become Greek, like Pierre Loti http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/ploti2.htm , etc

*CHECK*
_Ships before 1871_ http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/avant70.htm
*Ships between 1871 and 1918* http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/avant18.htm
*Ships between 1918 and 1945* http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/18-45.htm
_Ships after 1945_ http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/18-45.htm

*Philippe is also a great friend of Greece.* You may find some of his Greek photos in http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/lac.htm

Euphrate1905.jpg

More from *Philippe Ramona*'s invaluable site

*Ferdinand de Lesseps*, later *Delphi* 
http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/ferdi.htm

*Jean Laborde*, later *Mykinai* and *Oceanos*
http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/jlabord2.htm

*General Duchesne*, later *Maroussio Goulandris*, a cargo ship
http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/genduchB.htm

_Lieutenant de Latour_, later *Cleophie Ioanne*, a cargo ship
http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/latour.htm

_Bourdonnais_, later *Knossos*
http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/bourdon.htm

*Pierre Loti*, later *Olympia, Patra, Chrysovalandou, Eros*
http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/ploti2.htm

*Chef Mechanicien Mailhol*, later *Maleas* and *Theodoros Koumantaros*, a cargo ship
http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/cmmailhol.html

*Docteur Pierre Benoit*, later *Mount Kassion,* a cargo ship
http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/dpben.htm

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Enjoy a video about old liners.... 

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...851#post181851

_______________________________________
_______________________________________
*SAVE THE OLYMPIA*  (Urgent March 14, 2009)
Watch this last video produced by _Peter Knego_ about the last days of our  _Olympia_. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KofFKsklUOs or http://www.maritimematters.com/video.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

The story of *Principessa Jolanda* is known to everybody who cares about ocean liners. What a sad ship...  Here is her story in 8 small photos

Jol1.jpgJol2.jpg
Jol3.jpgJol4.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

The story of *Principessa Jolanda* The next 4 photos

Jol5.jpgJol6.jpg
Jol7.jpgJol8.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν το ατύχημα έγινε το 1097 στα ναυπηγία Riva Trigoso της Ιταλίας. Και ο λόγος; 




> Italian liner *Principessa Jolanda* sinks during launch because of defective ballasting and errors in calculations. Moreover many portholes were left open, and a donkey boiler exploded for the flood. ...
> The wreckage of Principessa Jolanda was scrapped,engines salvaged were reutilized.


Πηγή

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> The story of *Principessa Jolanda* The next 4 photos
> 
> Jol5.jpgJol6.jpg
> Jol7.jpgJol8.jpg


Nicholas, many thanks for this fascinating account. How strange that it foundered at launching and what a shame as she was quite beautiful. Did she belong to an Italian company? as have never heard of her before.
Thanks once again for sharing your extensive archives!
Thanks Henry.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Nicholas, many thanks for this fascinating account. How strange that it foundered at launching and what a shame as she was quite beautiful. Did she belong to an Italian company? as have never heard of her before.
> Thanks once again for sharing your extensive archives!
> Thanks Henry.


Dear Henry

La principessa was the quasi-sister of *Principessa Mafalda* and both belonged to Lloyd Italiano.

*Principessa Jolanda*  was a steel single screw steamer with six cemented bulkheads and a cellular double bottom.  She was just 2,879 tons gross and was 296.6 feet long, and 42 foot wide She was built in  Cantieri Navali Riuniti of Ancona and "launched" in 1907.

For the record, Jolanda was the second daughter of King Vittorio Emmanuele II of Italy (of Savoia) and his Queen Elena of Montenegro. The first daughter was Mafalda who married Phillip of Hessen. She found tragic death in Buchenwald on August 28, 1944.

As luck (or misfortune) has it _Principessa Mafalda_ (see below) capsized in Argentina in 1927! So, both maritime sisters had the same end...
Mafalda.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Nicholas,

Thanks once again for your detailed explanation on these two very interesting vessels. It is always a pleasure to read your valuable contributions to this forum

Cheers, Henry.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

SS _Excalibur_ was one of the "Four Aces" built for American Export Lines and was a cargo passenger liner. The company went through various reorganizations, becoming American Export Lines in 1936. There were two sets of the "Four Aces". The first, built in 1931 in Camden NJ, served as military transports during the war. All were lost except for Exhchorda (see below).

The second set were built in 1944. Here is _Excalibur_ of the second set in 1963
Excalibur 1963.jpg

And here is an ad of *American Export Lines* from April 15, 1955. This ad is relevant to Greek immigration
Apr 15 1955 American Export.jpg

Here is the early *Exochorda* in 1935. Built in 1931 in Camden, NJ, with 9,359 tons, 138 m long and 18.8 m wide. She had speed of 18 knots. During World War II she became _Harry Lee_ and then was sold or given to Turkish interests and named _Tarsus_. She caught fire in Istanbul in 1960 and scrapped locally.

There was a second post-war _Exocorda_ built in 1944 as *Dauphin*, becoming _Exochorda_ in 1948, _Stevens_ in 1967 and sunk in 1975.

Exochorda01 1931.jpg

Also _Exeter_ of the same line.
Built as Shelby in 1945 in Sparrow Point, PA by Bethlehem, she was 7,335 tons, 144 m long, 20.1 m wide with 16.5 knots speed. Named *Exeter* in 1948 and Oriental Pearl in 1965. Scuttled in 1974

There was an earlier US _Exeter_ built in 1931 (9,360 tons) and lost in 1942 during the War.

Here the newer _Exeter_ in 1965
Exeter 1965.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

The *Empress of Russia* of the _Canadian Pacific_ (here shown in a 1923 postcard) was built in 1913 by Fairfield in Govan, Scotland. She had 16,810 tons, a length of 173.8 m and a width of 20.8 m. Her service speed was 19.3 knots! She was lost after a fire in September 1945.
empress of Russia 1923.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Ernest Simons_ of _Messageries Maritimes_ had a rather short history.

Built in La Ciotat for _Messageries Maritimes_ in 1893, she had 5,543 tons, length of 135 m and width of 14.4 m.  Her speed was an impressive (for that period) 17 knots.  She could carry 110 in first class, 78 in second, 79 in third, and 103 in steerage. She spent all her life in the Indochina, China and Japan route (from Marseilles)

She was torpedoed at Cape Bon on April 3, 1917. See http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/ernes7.jpg

Our friend Philippe Ramona has more photos on his site http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/ernest.htm
Look especially at this http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/ernes9.jpg  and that http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/ernes8.jpg

Here is my postcard

Ernest Simons.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

And now for something different. Here is the interior of _Espagne_ of the _Compagnie Generale Transatlantique_, Le Havre, known also as the _French Line_. Built in August 1910 by Chantiers and Ateliers de Provence at Port de Bouc and scrapped in May 1934 at St Nazaire, she had a tonnage of 11,155, length of 163,9 m, width of 18.5 m and a slow service speed of 15 knots

When put in service in October 1910 on the line of Mexico, she was the largest steamer on the lines to the West Indies and the Central America.  Later she was placed in the regular route to New York, departing Le Havre (1912-15) then from Bordeaux. From 1916-19, she was used as a transport of troops. In 1920, she was back in service on the route to Mexico, where she served until 1931. She was laid up in 1932 as the Mexico route dried out. She was sold for demolition in Saint-Nazaire in 1934.

Here, the first postacrd from 1919, the second undated.

See simplon for additional photos http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/CGT_PCs_04.html#anchor161129

Espagne 1919.jpg

Espagne.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here is a rare Danish postcard of *Frederik VIII* around 1921.

She was built in Germany, at Vulcan Werke in Stettin and was launched on February 27, 1913. She had 11,850 tons with a length of 160 m and a width of 19 m.  Her service speed was 17.2 knots. She finished at Blyth in November 1936

Used a lot for the Oslo-New York run. See http://www.norwayheritage.com/p_ship.asp?sh=fredv

Frederik VIII.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

GREAT EASTERN-1.jpg

Great Eastern-3.jpg

Great-Eastern-2.jpg

Great_Eastern_4 1860.jpg

Great Eastern-5.jpgThe Great Eastern (1860 - 1888)
Πηγές www.maxon.net -www.physics.gla.ac.uk - www.physics.gla.ac.uk - www.nmm.ac.uk/library/2007/12/

----------


## τοξοτης

Το SS Gothic
www.ssmaritime.com/corinthic.htm



images.statelibrary.tas.gov.au


Το SS Homeric
www.norwayheritage.com/p_ship.asp?sh=homer



pro.corbis.com/search/Enlargement.aspx?CID=is...

----------


## τοξοτης

Captain Barends of the Augusta Victoria.

----------


## τοξοτης

Το SS Imperator (Berengaria) 1913-1938

pagesperso-orange.fr/.../emigration.htm



www.history.navy.mil/.../i03000/i03645c.htm

----------


## Ellinis

> Το SS Imperator (Berengaria) 1913-1938
> 
> pagesperso-orange.fr/.../emigration.htm
> 
> www.history.navy.mil/.../i03000/i03645c.htm


Στη 2η φωτο φαίνεται και ο αυτοκρατορικός αετός που κοσμούσε την πλώρη του. Κάτι που αφαιρέθηκε μετά απο λίγο καιρό μιας και έπαθε ζημιές σε μια καταιγίδα.




> Το SS Homeric
> www.norwayheritage.com/p_ship.asp?sh=homer
> 
> 
> 
> pro.corbis.com/search/Enlargement.aspx?CID=is...


Είναι δύο διαφορετικά πλοία. Το πλοίο στην πρώτη φώτο είναι το Homeric της White Star Line, ενώ στη 2η είναι της Home Lines του Ευγενίδη.

----------


## τοξοτης

Το Stockholm (1948 - )
Πηγή : www.ssmaritime.com



Το ANDES/ATLANTIS
Πληροφορίες-Πηγή :
shawsavillships.co.uk/atlantis.htm

Το OROPESA
Orepesa-2_1.jpg

Πηγή 
www.uboat.net/allies/merchants/ships/738.html

----------


## τοξοτης

Στην πιό κάτω δ/νση πλοία που το όνομά τους έχει παρθεί απο την Ελληνική μυθολογία 
www.merchantnavyofficers.com/bfhist2.html

όπως για παράδειγμα

MYRMIDON



LAERTES




AENEAS


και άλλα πολλά

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Στην πιό κάτω δ/νση πλοία που το όνομά τους έχει παρθεί απο την  Ελληνική μυθολογία 
> www.merchantnavyofficers.com/bfhist2.html
>  και άλλα πολλά


Tα περισσοτερα πλοια της Blue Funnel Line, αρχαιοελληνικα ονοματα ειχαν!!

----------


## τοξοτης

> Στη 2η φωτο φαίνεται και ο αυτοκρατορικός αετός που κοσμούσε την πλώρη του. Κάτι που αφαιρέθηκε μετά απο λίγο καιρό μιας και έπαθε ζημιές σε μια καταιγίδα.
> 
> 
> 
> Είναι δύο διαφορετικά πλοία. Το πλοίο στην πρώτη φώτο είναι το Homeric της White Star Line, ενώ στη 2η είναι της Home Lines του Ευγενίδη.


Διορθώθηκε

----------


## τοξοτης

ILE DE FRANCE

ILE DE FRANCE1.jpg

ILE DE FRANCE2.jpg

Πηγές : 
www.frenchlines.com/ship_en_218.php
www.simplonpc.co.uk/CGT_Ile_De_France_1927.html
www.newyorksocialdiary.com/node/192455/print

----------


## Ellinis

> Tα περισσοτερα πλοια της Blue Funnel Line, αρχαιοελληνικα ονοματα ειχαν!!


Το πιο πετυχημένο όνομα ήταν το CHARON  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## τοξοτης

Lusitania.jpg

lusitania_7_may_1915.jpg

Lusitania_1907A.jpg

14_lusitania.jpg

Lusitania_1907.jpg

Το SS Lusitania 1907-1915
Πηγές : 
www.flatrock.org.nz/topics/history/plan_for_q...
www.west-dunbarton.gov.uk/onlinestories/theCl...
www.bukisa.com/articles/27735_10-worlds-most-...
www.quizilla.com/polls/8792773/which-is-the-m...
www.armchairgeneral.com/forums/showthread.php...

----------


## τοξοτης

Το CAP ARCONA 
Πηγή www.timetableimages.com/maritime/images/ha.htm




Πηγή :www.garemaritime.com/features/cap-arcona/

----------


## τοξοτης

BISMARK - MAJESTIC II - CALEDONIA 1914-1940

www.geocities.com/great_liners/majestic.html


www.atlanticliners.com/bismarck_home.htm




www.ayrshirescotland.com/.../021bismarck.html

*NAME * 
*SS. BISMARCK (MAJESTIC II) (CALEDONIA)*

*CLASS:* *LINER*

*LAUNCHED* *JUNE 20th1914*

*BUILT* *BLOHM & VOSS / HAMBURG / GERMANY*

*WEIGHT* *56,551 TONS*

*LENGTH* *956 FEET*

*WIDTH* *100 FEET*

*SPEED* *23 KNOTS*

*PROPELLERS* *4*

*ENGINES* *4 - DIRECT ACTING STEAM TURBINES - 100,000 HP*

----------


## τοξοτης

Το liner FRANCE 1912-1935

www.frenchlines.com/ship_en_177.php

----------


## τοξοτης

DEUTSCHLAND 1900-1925

www.thegreatoceanliners.com/deutschland.html
*Deutschland/Victoria Luise/Hansa* 
*1900 - 1925*

n order to snatch the Blue Riband of the Atlantic from BritainΆs _Campania_ and _Lucania_, the German shipping line Norddeutscher Lloyd, based at Bremen, commissioned the 14,000-ton _Kaiser Wilhelm der Grosse_ in 1897. As that ship was able to maintain an Atlantic crossing time of above 22 knots, the Blue Riband was in GermanyΆs hands before the yearΆs end. The _Kaiser Wilhelm der Grosse_ was the largest ship afloat, _HAPAG's speed champion_ Deutschland_._and her luxurious interiors attracted passengers from all over Europe. Her four funnels indicated safety and comfort for the average emigrant. 
However, the Norddeutscher Lloyd was not the only German shipping line. The Hamburg-based Hamburg-Amerika Linie watched enviously as their archrivalΆs _Kaiser Wilhelm der Grosse_ took all the glory. Just as the rivalry between BritainΆs Cunard Line and White Star Line, the German rivalry required a response from the other part. The Hamburg-Amerika Linie was not late in realising that to maintain their reputation they had to commission a ship to rival - and even outmatch - the _Kaiser Wilhelm der Grosse_. 
Ordered in the late 19th century, the new ship entered service on July 4, 1900. Hamburg-Amerika Linie had christened the new liner _Deutschland_. At over 16,000 tons she was the largest vessel ever constructed after White Star's 17,000-tonner _Oceanic_, not counting Isambard BrunelΆs giant _Great Eastern_ from 1860. The _Deutschland_ had followed the _Kaiser Wilhelm der Grosse_Άs trend and sported four funnels divided in pairs. Her quadruple expansion engines connected to the two screws made the ship possible to average 23 knots over the Atlantic. The _Deutschland_ immediately took the Blue Riband in possession at her arrival on the scene. The _Kaiser Wilhelm der Grosse_ proved too powerless to regain the prize, and there seemed to be no ship to threaten the _Deutschland_. 
In the time of the century shift, the ocean liners were becoming ΅super linersΆ. This showed not only in size, but also in interior fitting. The _Kaiser Wilhelm der Grosse_ featured such elegance and luxury that its like had never been seen on the high seas. The _Deutschland_ had followed - and bettered - this. The Hamburg-Amerika Linie ship could explain her fittings with one word: Vast. Even _The popular First Class Caf&eacute; on board the_ Deutschland_._the vesselΆs caf&eacute; had a squared glass dome in the high ceiling. This room became very popular among the passengers, but also the shipΆs grillroom proved a success. 
Even though a luxury liner, the _Deutschland_ faced a common problem on board speed champions - vibrations. The rate of vibration at 23 knots was very disturbing among the passengers, and this resulted in a lower number of booked tickets. The _Deutschland_ had the Blue Riband in her possession, but otherwise she had become a financial disaster. 
In 1902, the _Deutschland_ lost the Blue Riband to the newly commissioned Norddeutscher Lloyd liner _Kronprinz Wilhelm_. However, the _Deutschland_ regained it the following year and kept it until the arrival of the British Cunard LineΆs 31,000-tonners _Lusitania_ and _Mauretania_ in 1907. By then the Hamburg-Amerika LinieΆs management had decided on aiming on size, stability and luxury only, not speed. That factor was left to the Norddeutscher Lloyd. By this the _Deutschland_ was doomed. The truth was now that she was neither the largest nor the fastest any longer, and she had terrible vibration problems. This resulted in a complete refit in the years 1910-11. Her engines were replaced by far less powerful ones, to reduce the problem of vibration. The new task for the _Deutschland_ was to cruise the West Indies, the Mediterranean and Scandinavia. The large ship emerged in 1911 as the luxury cruise ship _Victoria Luise_, with accommodation for 487 first-class guests. Her hull was painted in white, and she would receive the reputation of the finest cruise ship in the world. 
The _Victoria Luise_ remained in Germany during the hostilities between 1914-18. Due to engine problems she was not used as a troop-ship. When the war was lost in 1918, all of the major German liners were handed over to the victorious Allies, all but the former _Deutschland_. She was not of interest because of her operational problems. The impressive German fleet that had consisted of liners such as _Kaiser Wilhelm der Grosse_, _Amerika_, _Kaiserin Auguste Victoria_, _Imperator_, _Vaterland_ and _In 1921, the_ Deutschland_ emerged as the two-funnelled emigrant ship_ Hansa_._the newly launched _Bismarck_ were either sunk or handed over. The _Victoria Luise_ was all that remained. Germany had to start all over from scratch and rebuild their fleets. The next German ships of distinction were the two sisters _Bremen_ and _Europa_ who appeared in the shift 1920-30. Because of yet another German-made war, these two liners were also lost; the _Bremen_ destroyed by fire during that war, and the _Europa_ handed over to France, renamed _Libert&eacute;_. 
The _Victoria Luise_ survived a bit in the twenties, but in 1921 she was refitted with two funnels and renamed _Hansa_. The _Hansa_ was designed for the emigrant route, but as America had restricted its immigration-laws after the war, the ex-_Deutschland_ was never fully satisfactory in her new role. In 1925, it was evident that the ship was old, and since no fit use could be given her she was sent to the scrappers in Hamburg that year. 


*The Deutschland/Victoria Luise/Hansa - Specifications:*Length:*684 feet* (209 m)Beam:*67 feet* (20.5 m)Tonnage:*16,502 gross tons*Engines:*Quadruple expansion engines powering two propellers.*Service speed:*22 knots*Passengers:*2,050 people*

----------


## τοξοτης

Liner EUROPA/LIBERTE
www.frenchlines.com/ship_en_289.php

*liner LIBERT&eacute;*

 Compagnie G&eacute;n&eacute;rale Transatlantique, 1950 - 1962 




liner Libert&eacute;
*Design features*

Libert&eacute; (steel liner) 1950 - 1962
hull material : ...................*steel*
previous name(s) of ship : ........*europa*
detailed type : ...................*steel liner*
type of propulsion : ..............*4 propellers*
building year of ship : ...........*1928*
name of shipyard : ................*Blohm & Voss*
place of construction : ...........*Hambourg*
year of entering the fleet : ......*1950*
length (in meters) : ..............*270,70*
width (in meters) : ...............*31*
gross tonnage (in tons) : .........*51839*
deadweight (in tons) : ............*10420*
type of engine : ..................*4 single reduction triple expansion turbines sets*
engine power (in HP) : ............*105000*
nominal speed (in Knots) : ........*24,5*



*History*



Ex-EUROPA built on behalf of the German company Noorddeutscher Lloyd. Sister-ship of the famous liner BREMEN, into service in 1929. Put into service on the shipping line Bremerhaven-New York in March 1930. Her delivery, foreseen in 1929, has been delayed for 10 months : in March 1929, as a matter of fact, she was the victim of a serious fire and scuttled when alongside her fitting out pier. She was deemed to be lost but will be rescued. Since her first trip between Bremerhaven and New York, EUROPA obtained the famous Blue Ribbon at the mean speed of 27,91 knots. This record will be improved, always in the east-west direction, in July 1933 before giving it up in August of the same year to the italian liner REX. Her sister-ship BREMEN will remain the record-holder in the east-west direction from july 1929 until August 1933. In 1933, her funnels are 5-meter heightened to improve the spreading of the smokes. In january 1937 in the North Sea, the liner rescued 3 crew members of the German tanker OLIFER. She leaves New York for the last time under the German flag on the 23th August 1939. During the war, is used as floating barracks in Bremerhaven. In the England invasion plans roughed out in 1940, she was deemed to act as a troop carrier. In 1942, she was subjected to a conversion into an aircraft carrier. In May 1945, she is seized by the US Navy. Between September 1945 and March 1946, is used as a troop carrier under the appellation AP177. In June 1946, granted to France as a compensation of the loss of NORMANDIE. Renamed LIBERT&Eacute;, is towed to Le Havre to be reconditionned and quickly put into service on the line of New York. The ship is in a satisfactory condition. But on the 9th December, during an heavy storm she breaks her hawsers and just collides with the wrack of the liner PARIS, burnt down and capsized in April 1939. For the second time in her career, she sinks straightdown and must be refloated. After this crash, a protective wall will be erected in Le Havre in order to protect the repair workshops. It still exists. Refloated in April 1947. Due to the extensive damages, the Company decides to send her to the Penho&euml;t Shipyards to undergo a complete overhaul. The inner accomodations are entirely changed. In October 1949, a fire (one again !) damages a large amount of the accomodations for passengers. The delivery is delayed for several months. Leaves Le Havre for her maidentrip to New York on the 17th August 1950. Joins on the line with DE GRASSE and ILE-DE-FRANCE. During the fifties, she is the greatest French liner and the third in the world after QUEEN ELISABETH and QUEEN MARY from the Cunard Line. In january 1954 her both funnels are modified and heightened. Completes her last trip to New York on the 2nd November 1961. The new liner FRANCE will take over in February 1962. Laid up in Le Havre then sold for scrap in December. Broken up at La Spezia, Italia in 1962.

----------


## τοξοτης

WILHELM GUSTLOFF
www.skovheim.org/.../baltic/gustlof/wgustlof.htm

Wilhelm Gustlof forsvant i dypet i &Oslash;stersj&oslash;en den 30. Januar 1945 under en reise fra Danzig-Bukta til Stettin etter &aring; ha blitt torpedert av den Sovjetiske ub&aring;ten S-13 under kommando av Alexander Marinesko. Ombord p&aring; dette tidligere "Kraft Durch Freude" cruiseskipet befant det seg p&aring; denne siste reisen 10582 mennesker, deriblant mange sivile flykninger og s&aring;rede soldater fra kampene p&aring; &Oslash;stfronten. I denne ulykken er det antatt at s&aring; mange som 9343 mennesker omkommer. En mer detaljert historie kan leses lengre ned p&aring; denne siden. Vraket av Wilhelm Gustlof er funnet, men er klassifisert som en krigsgrav og er derfor "off-limit" for de fleste dykkere. Se ogs&aring; senkingen av skipene General Von Steuben og Goya...
Wilhelm Gustlof disappeared in the deep in the Baltic sea 30. January 1945 under a journey from the Danzig bay to Stettin after having been torpedoed by the Soviet submarine S-13 under command of Alexander Marinesko. On board this former "Kraft Durch Freude" cruise ship there was on this last journey 10582 people, among them many civilian refugees and wounded soldiers from the fighting on the Eastern front. In this accident it is believed that as many as 9343 people perished  A more detailed story can be read further down on this page. The wreck of Wilhelm Gustlof has been found, but is classified as an war grave and is therefore "off-limit" for most divers. Also see the sinking of the ships General Von Steuben and Goya...  


*Name:*
*Former names:**Material*:*Dimensions:*
Wilhelm Gustlof Steel
*Brt \ Nrt:**Built:**Homeport:**Cargo:*25484 \ ( D ) 1937( D ) 
 
The 25,484 ton German luxury cruise liner was built to carry 1,465 passengers and a crew of 400. The Gustloff and her sister ship Robert Ley were the world's first purpose-built cruise ships. The ship, now converted to a 500 bed hospital ship, set sail from the Bay of Danzig en route to the port of Stettin, overcrowded with 4,658 persons including 918 naval officers and men, 373 German Women Naval Auxiliaries, 162 wounded soldiers of whom 73 were stretcher cases, and 173 crew, all fleeing from the advancing Red Army. Just before midnight, as the ship plowed her way through the icy waters of the Baltic Sea, the ship was hit by three torpedoes from the Russian submarine S-13 (a German designed boat) commanded by Alexander Marinesko. The first torpedo hit the bow of the ship, the second, below the empty swimming pool on E-deck where the Women Auxiliaries were accommodated (most were killed) and the third hit amidships. Indescribable panic reigned as the ship listed and sank in about ninety minutes near the Danish island of Bornholm. Rescue boats picked from the stormy seas 964 survivors, many of whom were landed at Sassnitz on the island of Ruegen and taken on board the Danish hospital ship Prince Olaf which was anchored in the harbour. The exact number of drowned will never be known, as many more refugees were picked up from small boats as the Wilhelm Gustloff headed for the open sea and were never counted. (Latest research puts the number of people on board at 10,582) Many of the 964 persons rescued from the sea, died later, and it is likely that well over 7,000 souls perished. 
From one of the many stories of Wilhelm Gustlof on the Internet;
On the bitter cold night of January 30th, 1945, the former KdF Cruise Liner Wilhelm Gustloff, at the time serving as a barracks ship for the Kriegsmarine, left from the Baltic port of Gotenhafen and set sail for the relative safety of the west, away from the advance of Soviet forces that were converging on the region. The Gustloff, designed to carry a maximum of 1,865 people total, was transporting 10,582 refugees, soldiers, sailors, and crew - including scores of sick and injured, as well as women, children and the elderly. All were fleeing from the terrible fate that awaited most of those left in the wake of the Soviet advance, including Germans and non-Germans alike. When the gray light of dawn lifted over the freezing cold waves of the Baltic Sea on January 31st, 1945, it would fail to fall upon the decks of the Gustloff, for that night it had been sunk by the Soviet sub S-13 and disappeared under the dark sea in less than 50 minutes, taking with it 9,343 lives, marking its loss as the most tragic naval loss in all of history. The Wilhelm Gustloff as a KdF ship pre-1939 The Wilhelm Gustloff (25484 BRT) was launched in 1937 as the crown jewel of the Kraft durch Freude or Strength through Joy organization (KdF). The KdF was a subgroup of the Deutsche Arbeitsfront or German Labor Front (DAF). The DAF had been organized in place of unions which had been banned by the NSDAP. The DAF had as its goal the control and direction of the entire German labor force, and the KdF was used as a means towards this end by providing activities such as trips, cruises, concerts, and cultural activities. These events were specifically directed towards the working class and it was through the KdF that the NSDAP hoped to bring to the "common man" the pleasures once reserved only for the rich. By opening the door for the working class to easily and affordably take part in activities once reserved only for the rich, it was hoped that the labor force could be lulled into being more flexible and productive. The launching of the Gustloff in 1937 in Hamburg The Wilhelm Gustloff was named after a man considered by some during the time to be a German martyr. Wilhelm Gustloff had been the leader of the NSDAP in Switzerland and he was assassinated in 1936. His name was chosen for the largest liner of the KdF fleet and in 1937 when it was launched, his widow christened the bow on its maiden voyage. The Gustloff was launched as the flag ship for the entire KdF fleet, of which there were a great number of ships both large and small, many of which would go on to experience similar stories during WWII. The Wilhelm Gustloff in harbor as a KdF ship in 1938 For nearly two years after it was launched the Wilhelm Gustloff sailed on pleasure cruises in the Atlantic Ocean and Mediterranean and North Seas. Then in May of 1939, four months before WWII began, the Gustloff took part in a slightly different role. Along side five other ships, the Robert Ley, the Deutsche, the Stuttgart, the Sierra Cordoba, and the Oceana, (the first four ship of the KdF fleet), the Gustloff took part in transporting back to Germany the Legion Condor from Spain. These men were being brought home after the successful defeat of the Republican forces by Franco's Nationalists. The Gustloff, along with other ships of the transport fleet, arrived in Vigo, Spain on May 24th, 1939 and unloaded large amounts of medical supplies and other materials that were given to the Spanish Social Help organization. On May 26th, 1939 the members of the Legion were loaded on the ships in Vigo harbor, with the Gustloff taking on 1,405 men. On May 30th, 1939 the ships arrived in German waters and were escorted into the Port of Hamburg by a parade of vessels including the yacht Hamburg, Panzerschiffe Admiral Graf Spee and Panzerschiffe Admiral Scheer. Passengers onboard the Gustloff on a cruise in 1938 Passengers onboard in 1938, notice the life boat cranes behind them On September 22nd, 1939, shortly after the Second World War broke out, the Wilhelm Gustloff was offically commissioned into the Kriegsmarine by the German Armed Forces for use as a hospital ship. It was classified as Lazaretschiff D, or Hospital Ship D. Lazaretschiffe in the German Armed Forces served as floating hospitals for the sick and wounded, and as with many other nations during the period, their use was strictly monitored and followed a specific set of international procedures for their employement. Depending on their intended region of use, they were required to be painted entirely white, with the inclusion of a green band running the length of the ship on all sides and various red cross markings on the deck, stacks, and sides. They were also prohibited from carrying any form of offensive of defensive weapons. It was in this role that the Gustloff would first enter WWII. The first employement of the Gustloff as Lazaretschiff D was in Danzig-Neufahrwasser at the end of the Polish Campaign. The first wounded taken on board were 685 soliders from the defeated Polish Army. The Gustloff went on to serve in the Danzig Bay region for the next many weeks, later taking part in relief operations for the thousands of Baltic Germans that were being moved from regions recently brought under the control of the Soviets, back to Germany or to areas controlled by Germans. The Gustloff took part in this operation alongside a number of other former KDF ships such as the Stuttgart, Der Deutsche, Robert ley and the Oceana. From May of 1940 until July of the same year, the Gustloff was on station in Norway in Oslo as a floating hospital for the sick and wounded from the Norwegian Campaign. The Gustloff left Oslo and headed for Stettin on July 2nd, 1940, carrying on board 563 wounded. During the late summer and early fall of 1940, the Gustloff was ordered to prepare for operations during the planned Invasion of England, which eventually were cancelled in late summer 1940. Once more, on October 20th, 1940, the Gustloff sailed again to Oslo and took on 414 wounded for transport back to Swinem&uuml;nde. Shortly after this trip, the Gustloff was to end its service as a Lazarettschiff when it was directed that it move to Gotenhafen for service as a barracks ship for the U-boot arm of the Kriegsmarine. From September 22nd, 1939 until November 20th, 1940, the Gustloff took on a total of 3,151 wounded and sick, and over the course of four trips, transported 1,961 wounded back to Germany. The Gustloff as Hospital Ship "D" in 1939 As a Wohnschiff (barracks ship) of the Kriegsmarine, under the control of the 1.Unterseeboots-Lehrdivision, and later the 2.Unterseeboots-Lehrdivision, the Gustloff lay at anchor in Gotenhafen, its new resting place, for over four years. Then, in January of 1945, the Gustloff was once more put into service, this time as a part of the largest planned naval evacuation operation in history, the rescue and transport of millions of refugees, soldiers, sick, injured and others fleeing from the advance of the Soviet forces in east. Nearly all of the former KdF liners, along with many other freight and cargo ships, naval auxiliaries, and even combat vessels, took part in this massive rescue operations. Of the largest ships that took part were the liners and passenger ships, which mostly, like the Gustloff, were until then being used as barrack and accommodation ships in either Danzig, Pillau or Gotenhafen. The largest ships were the following: Cap Arcona (27561), Robert Ley (27288), Hamburg (22117), Hansa (21131), Deutschland (21046), Potsdam (17528), Pretoria (16662), Berlin (15286), General Steuben (14660), Monte Rosa (13882), Antonio Delfino (13589), Winrich von Kniprode (10123), Ubena (9554), and the Goya. At the end of the War, the operation proved to be a huge success, in light of the crushing and total defeat of Germany, in so far that over 2,000,000 people were rescued from areas of the Soviet advance. Had these 2,000,000 refugees not been rescued, as has been well documented elsewhere (As in the volumes "Documents on the Expulsion of the Germans from Eastern-Central-Europe), the plight of many of the refugees was likely to have been grim. Out of the total number rescued, about 25,000 to 30,000 lives were lost, the majority with the sinking of the Gustloff and the Goya with a combined total of over 15,000 deaths. Considering the number of people transported and the conditions and time of the transport (January - May, 1945), the number of lives lost versus the number rescued remains to this day a stark reminder of the size, scope and determination of the massive German sea rescue. Rare color photo of the Gustloff at anchor in Gotenhafen When the Gustloff left the relative protection of the harbor at Gotenhafen on January 30th, 1945, the weather was very poor; wind strength of 7, it was snowing, the temperature was 10 degrees below zero, and ice flows were in the water. Any chance of survival once in the water in weather like this was next to impossible. Under its own power, the Wilhelm Gustloff began to punch its way through the choppy, blustery Baltic Sea, un-escorted against the threat of submarine attacks, with its only protection being the few anti-aircraft guns it had onboard to protect against air attack. Against the deadly submarine, the Gustloff was naked. According to the ships own records, the list of passengers on the 30th included 918 Naval officers and men, 173 crew, 373 members of the Woman's Naval Auxiliary units, 162 wounded, and 4,424 refugees, for an official total of 6,050 people. This is according to the official list though, and doesn't take into account the many hundreds of other people that one way or another, were able to make their way onto the seemingly safe decks of the Gustloff. In fact, new research has now shown that the total number of people on the Gustloff at the time it was sunk was actually 10,582! Newly published research by Heinz Schon has set the number of people on the Gustloff as follows: 8,956 refugees, 918 officers NCOs and men of the 2.Unterseeboot-Lehrdivision, 373 female naval auxiliary helpers, 173 naval armed forces auxiliaries, and 162 heavily wounded soldiers, for a total of 10,582 people on board on January 30th. Then, at 2108 01.30.45, (9:08pm, January 30th, 1945 Gotenhafen time; 7:08pm Moscow time; 2:08pm Milwaukee, WI, USA time), the Soviet sub S-13, commanded by Alexander Marinesko, hit the Gustloff with a spread of three torpedoes. The Gustlof immediately leaned to starboard, righted itself, and then leaned to again. She then launched rescue flares and broadcast an SOS. According to an eye-witness account of Oberbootsmannsmatt Karl Hoffman, the first torpedo struck the Gustloff at the bow, directly below the helm deep below the waterline. The second torpedo exploded under the area of the ship that was the swimming pool, and the third torpedo hit amidship in the forward part of the engine room, ripping the ship hull and shattering the machinery. Soon, the forecastle was nearly underwater, with the stern beginning to rise above the waterline. In under 50 minutes time, the Gustloff was gone, taken beneath the icy black waters of the Baltic, and with her, 9,343 men, women and children. Amazingly, 1,239 people were saved by the heroic and selfless work of a number of German ships in the area. Torpedoboot T-36 rescued 564 people, Torpedoboot L&ouml;we 472 people, Minensuchboot M387 98 people, Minensuchboot M375 43 people, Minensuchboot M341 37 people, steamer Gottingen saved 28 people, Torpedofangboot TF19 saved 7, freighter Gotland 2 people, and Vorpostenboot 1703 saved one person, a 1 year-old child. The flight from the Eastern regions and the loss of the Gustloff When the Gustloff sank it was an event unlike any in naval history, if for no other reason, because of the sheer scale of the tragedy. Many ships have sunk with horrible loss of life, but never have so many lives been lost with a single ship. Like all naval tragedies, the scene was one of sheer and complete horror. The suffering of those on the Gusltoff was unspeakable, it transcends all time and place, all nationality, and all borders. It was a terrifying loss of human life, and one that few know of today. In 1955, a German film called "Nacht fiel &uuml;ber Gotenhafen" was released that portrayed the final voyage of the Gustloff, a film that is both very accurate and a very touching tribute to those lost at sea. Lastly, of the very few books on the Gustloff, a recently published book by Heinz Schon called "SOS Wilhelm Gustloff - Die gr&ouml;&szlig;te Schiffekatastrophe der Geschicte" is now considered to be the defenitive work on the sinking and the previous history of the ship. An artists drawing from diver reports of the position of the wreck of the Gusloff today What is now left of the Wilhelm Gustloff is a broken wreck designated officially as a grave site and off limits to most divers. The bow and stern of the ship are well preserved while the mid-section is heavily damaged and crushed in upon itself. We shall always remember those lost with Gustloff. May they rest in peace.

www.stormfront.org/forum/showthread.php?t=517175

----------


## τοξοτης

www.simplonpc.co.uk/DeGrasse_1_PCs.html
EMPRESS OF AUSTRALIA (πρώην DE GRASSE)
*Empress of Australia**(Canadian Pacific: 1953-56)*

----------


## τοξοτης

Το DE GRASSE (κατόπιν EMPRESS OF AUSTRALIA)
www.simplonpc.co.uk/DeGrasse_1_PCs.html

----------


## τοξοτης

VATERLAND - LEVIATHAN 1914-1938
Πηγές-πληροφορίες
www.gjenvick.com/UnitedStatesLines/1923-TheSt
www.ocean-liners.com/ships/vat.asp
www.atlanticliners.com/vaterland_home.htm





Και η πλώρη του όπου φαίνεται το ανάγλυφο όνομα
www.history.navy.mil

----------


## τοξοτης

R.M.S.  LAURENTIC 1
www.greatships.net/laurentic1.html



www.gwpda.org/naval/laurenti.htm

----------


## τοξοτης

Το SS LAURENTIC 2 (1927-1940)

www.norwayheritage.com/gallery/gallery.asp?ac...




www.uboat.net/allies/warships/ship/3327.html*
*
</SPAN>

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Το CAP ARCONA 
> Πηγή www.timetableimages.com/maritime/images/ha.htm
> Πηγή :www.garemaritime.com/features/cap-arcona/


A, στη δευτερη, διακρινεται και το Wilhelm Gustloff, που κατα τη βυθιση του, πηρε μαζι αρκετο κοσμο (καπου 5384 ατομα)....

----------


## τοξοτης

KAISER WILHEIM 2 / AGAMEMNON / MONTICELLO

Σαν KAISER WILHEIM 2 
www.lostliners.com/Kaiser2.html



Σαν AGAMEMNON
www.history.navy.mil/.../i03000/i03101c.htm

----------


## τοξοτης

Το EMPRESS OF IRELAND


aboutfacts.net/Else175.htm


ahoy.tk-jk.net/macslog/IllfatedEmpressofIrela

Ο καπτετάνιος του και πως ναυάγησε το <EMPRESS OF IRELAND>



*Introduction.*
The _Empress of Ireland_ came from the same stable as the _Empress of Britain_. Launched in 1906, being built by Fairfield Shipbuilding and Engineering of Glasgow, Scotland. She steamed out of Liverpool to start her maiden voyage on the 29th. of June, 1906, bound for Quebec. The only route this ship ever plied was the Liverpool/Canada service.
*Eight Years later.*
Almost eight years later, on the 29th. of May, in 1914, we find the _Empress_ steaming in the Saint Lawrence River, Canada, having sailed from Quebec on the eastern leg of her return voyage to England. She had just dropped off the pilot at Farther Point, and was still close to the shore line.
The time was 0200 ( 2 AM ), it was a calm night, with Captain Henry Kendall on his bridge of the _Empress of Ireland_, he had just sighted a ship steaming towards him. In his judgement this ship was about 8 miles away ( remember in 1914, no Radar to aid a Captain, or his Officer of the Watch ) well clear to allow him to navigate his ship across her bows, he could then alter course to make for the open sea.
He gave orders to carry out this move, and crossed as planned, an alteration of course to starboard now meant that both ships would pass starboard side to starboard side. The approaching ship was a Collier, and proved to be the Norwegian, _Storstad_, she was 440 feet long, a sturdy 6,028 tons crammed to her plimsol line with coal, and she was due to pick up her Pilot for the western run up river to Montreal. Storstad was also hugging the coast line of the Saint Lawrence River.
Just after the _Empress_ had taken up her new course, an incoming fog bank swallowed up both ships.
*Passengers aboard the Empress of Ireland.*
The passenger lists in the Empress recorded 87 in First Class, 253 in Second Class, and the majority of 717 in Third Class. The lower the class one travelled, the lower in the ship would your cabin be located, thus all the first class passengers would enjoy the ship's upper decks, whilst those in third class would be relegated to decks in the bowels of the vessel.
*Salvation Army passengers.*
Amongst all the passengers were a group, all members of the Salvation Army, some 170 of them, led by Commissioner David Rees, who had his wife and children with him. They were all off to London to attend a Salvo's convention.
*The time of 0200 ( 2 AM )*
Given the time of 0200 ( 2 AM ) most of the passengers and crew off watch had already turned in for the night, and were then sound asleep.
*Fog concerns Captain Kendall.*
As all Captains at sea react to the sudden arrival of fog, Captain Kendall fretted about the lack of visibility, he was concerned for the safety of both his ship, crew and passengers. He decided his put his engines astern to take the way off his ship, in accordance with the Rules of the Road at Sea, when maneouvering in the company of other ships, when he ordered the engines astern, he sounded three blasts on the ship's siren. ( 1 blast, indicates a ship is turning to starboard, 2 blasts, indicates a ship is turning to port, and 3 blasts, indicates a ship is going astern )
The 14,191 ton _Empress of Ireland_ slowed, almost stopped, but still had some forward way on, suddenly, out of the murk two masthead lights appeared to starboard. The Collier _Storstad_ was heading straight for the _Empress_, Captain Kendall quickly ordered a sharp alteration of course to starboard, alas too late.
The sharp bows of the Norwegian ship sliced into the _Empress_ slap amidships between her two funnels, just as if the passenger ship were a huge slab of butter. The fully loaded _Storstad_ punched into the Empress below her waterline, entering her for about 25 feet, and opening up a gaping hole some 14 feet wide.
Water rushed into the starboard side, and _Empress of Ireland_ quickly took on a list to starboard, open port holes which should have been closed at sea, allowed the ingress of even more water. The damage precluded the closing of water tight doors, compounding the problems the ship faced. Within 10 minutes the liner lay on her side, some passengers who had managed to escape, perched on her hull. One passenger commented "It was like sitting on the beach, and watching the tide come in!" There was only time to lower four of the lifeboats. Many of the passengers were trapped below in the lower decks, unable to escape in time.* Empress of Ireland sinks.*
Within 14 minutes the _Empress_ was gone, to lay 150 feet below on the muddy bottom of the Saint Lawrence River. 1,012 died, eight more than in the _Titanic_ disaster.
Among the dead were 150 from members of the Salvation Army, including Commissioner David Rees, his wife and two of their children.
*Captain Henry Kendall survives.*
Captain Kendall did survive, and when hauled on board _Storstad_, uttered:
"You have sunk my ship."*Marine Court of Inquiry.*
The British Admiralty Judge, Lord Mersey presided over the investigation into the cause of this disaster. The English Barrister, Butler Aspinall KC, represented the interests of the owners of the _Empress of Irel_and, Canadian Pacific, 64 witnesses were called and the Court placed the main blame upon _Storstad_, the Norwegians disagreed, saying that by going astern Captain Kendall had placed his ship in the way of _Storstad_. This plea was to no avail, the Court ordered he Norwegian Company of A.F. Klaveness to pay Canadian Pacific's damage claims.
But the owners of _Storstad_ were unable to meet these payments, and were forced to sell their ship.

Wreck of _Empress of Ireland_*Canadian Pacific hires a Salvage Company.*
Just weeks after this disaster, the owners of the _Empress of Ireland_, Canadian Pacific, hired a salvage company to find and recover from the wreck, the Purser's safe, all the First Class Mail carried onboard, and silver bullion valued then at $150,000. ( at today's values, some 2 Million.) This salvage operation was successful.
*The wreck.*
The Empress sits in about 150 feet of water on the muddy bottom of the Saint Lawrence River, which even in Summer maintains a low temperature of 34 degrees F, and here the tide runs at 5 knots, giving limited visibility in, and over the wreck. None the less, many experienced divers have dived upon her, since the wreck was found in the mid 1980's.
*Captain Kendall survived WW1.*
The unlucky Captain Henry Kendall went to sea over WW1, was torpedoed, but again survived, to prove to be lucky in the end. He lived until the 27th. of November in 1965, when he died in a London Nursing ome.
*Last survivor of the Empress of Ireland.*
The last survivor of this tragic accident at sea in 1914, lived on until the 15th. of May 1995, when Grace Hanagan Martyn died.
*Conclusion.*
As previously noted, the number of deaths from this dreadful Maritime disaster was greater than the loss of life in the _Titanic_ sinking. But in general, this tragedy at sea in 1914 is not much remembered, the more glamorous _Titanic_, and her sinking by an iceberg, always seems to attract the headlines, especially after her wreck was found, and then the movie was made.
The Empress was about 2/3 the size of Titanic, and was not without her charm, the 1st. Class Dining Room for example, was very well appointed. It measured 65 feet wide by 58 feet long, was upholstered in red, the woodwork there was gilded, it featured ornate sculpted ceilings, had fixtures made from cut glass, plus an atrium soaring up two levels to the music room.
This work seeks to redress in some small way, the paucity of recorded history of a proud ship who was unlucky to be sunk accidentally in a fog back in 1914.

----------


## τοξοτης

Το NIEUW AMSTERDAM I

Πηγές : www.greatships.net/nieuwamsterdam.html




Το S.S. NIEUW AMSTERDAM ΙΙ

Πηγές : www.oceanlinermuseum.co.uk



www.worldshipny.com/pony1952part1.html


Στην παρακάτω δ/νση και συγκεκριμένα στο βιντεάκι του You Tube φαίνεται η καθέλκυση και ταξείδι του πλοίου
cruiselinehistory.com/?p=1255

----------


## τοξοτης

Το R.M.S. ANTONIA

Πηγή :www.greatships.net/antonia.html

----------


## τοξοτης

Το S.S. AMERIKA

Πηγή : en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_Amerika

----------


## τοξοτης

Το KROPRINZ WILHELM μετά USS VON STEUBEN

Πηγή : www.history.navy.mil/.../civsh-k/krpz-wil.htm






Πηγή : www.history.navy.mil/.../civsh-p/prinz-ef.htm


Πηγή : www.history.navy.mil/.../civsh-p/prinz-ef.htm

----------


## τοξοτης

Το KAIZER WILHELM DER GROSSE 1897 - 1914

www.maritimequest.com/liners/kaiser_wilhelm_der_grosse/kaiser_wilhelm_der_grosse.htm





www.lamza.net/kaiser.htm

----------


## τοξοτης

Το S.S. PENSSYLVANIA

Πηγή : /www.simplonpc.co.uk/2HAPAG-Vintage/Pennsylvania-02-Dover_900.jpg



Το R.M.S. BALTIC

Πηγή : freepages.genealogy.rootsweb.ancestry.com/%7E...



Το <ASTURIAS>

1949_Royal_Mail_Line_Liner_Asturias_rdax_1024x684.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Fukkai Maru* was built in 1919 for Nippon Kaiun. She had 3,830 tons and a service speed of 14 knots. She was a passenger/cargo ship doing mostly the route Singapore-Tokyo but became infamous in World War II a Japanese prison ship for US sailors...  Numerous Web sites with story by those who were saved exist. She was sunk outside of Palau in 1943

FukkaiMAru1920.jpg

Fukkai Maru2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Holsatia_ was built in 1909 as *Frisia* for the N.V.Koninklijke Hollandsche Lloyd in Amsterdam. She had 7,442 tons, 128 m length and a service speed of just 13 knots. She was bought in 1922 by HAPAG to replace ocean liners lost during the War and was used in the Habana (Cuba)-Vera Cruz (Mexico) trade. But she was too slow and uneconomical and was scrapped in Hamburg in 1928.

Not to be confused with the earlier *Holsatia* http://www.norwayheritage.com/p_ship.asp?sh=hols1 that was a famous ship for Eastern European emigrants in the Germany-New York trade in the 1870-1900 period...

Holsatia.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Fukkai Maru was built in 1919 for Nippon Kaiun. She had 3,830 tons and a service speed of 14 knots. She was a passenger/cargo ship doing mostly teh route Singapore-Tokyo but became infamous in World War II a Japanese prison ship for US sailors... Numerous Web sites with story by those who were saved exist. She was sunk outside of Palau in 1943
> 
> FukkaiMAru1920.jpg
> 
> Fukkai Maru2.jpg


 
www.valoratsea.com/JANAC6.htm

Αν είναι σωστά τα στοιχεία που βρήκα στην παραπάνω δ/νση το πλοίο βυθίστηκε στις 13/12/1943 απο το Αμερικανικό υποβρύχιο USS POGY με καπετάνιο τον R.M. METCALF

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> www.valoratsea.com/JANAC6.htm
> 
> Αν είναι σωστά τα στοιχεία που βρήκα στην παραπάνω δ/νση το πλοίο βυθίστηκε στις 13/12/1943 απο το Αμερικανικό υποβρύχιο USS POGY με καπετάνιο τον R.M. METCALF


Indeed that's true. And teh Web has many stories from sailors of the *Pogy*

----------


## τοξοτης

Στην παρακάτω δ/νση στοιχεία και φωτ/φιες των πλοίων του πίνακα

www.flora-and-sam.com/.../ImmigrationShips.htm

Click on a ship name below for photos and descriptions.
_NOTE:_ _Clicking on links to "shipping lines" within the ship descriptions below, will take you out of this website. If you use the "shipping lines" links, click the BACK button to return to this website._*SHIP* *PASSENGERS* *Albano*Friedman, Abram Mendel 1903 *Amsterdam*Sokolsky, Lena 1903; Dubiner, Meier 1903 *Andalusia* Safer, Jack 1907 *Aquitania* Stein, Shifra & Hymie 1926; Brynin, Fannie 1921 *Berlin*Pomerantz, Israel 1895 *Barcelona*Safer (Seifer), Zelig (Selig) 1906 *Breslau* Wealer's, Kasril, Sarah, Louis 1912 *Bulgaria* Dubiner, Basche 1903?; Pomerantz, Fannie 1899 *Carmania* Weller, Lena & Kalmen 1914 *Czar* Strelser, Sophie 1913 *Dania* Pomerantz, David 1892; Pomerantz, Sam 1893 *Eisenach*Strelser, Israel (Little Izzy) 1913 *Finland*Dubiners: Abraham & Motel 1913, Chaim-Hirsch 1911 *Friesland* Pomerantz, Rosie, Nathan, Jennie, Frieda, Sam & Sarah 1902 
*Gothland* 
Safer, Isaac & Mollie, Sam, Anna & May; Block, Rachel, Frank & Fannie 1921 
*Graf Waldersee* 
Dubiner, Jacob 1905 
*Homeric* 
Dubiner, Leah, Mendel and Genendel 1924 
*Moltke*
Friedman, Hyman (Hessel) 1906 
*New York* 
Friedman, Avrum Mendel 1907 
*Noordam*
Dubiner, Bascha 1902 ; Dubiner, Sore, Schene and Ettel 1902; Weller, Jacob 1904; Chana (Bereznyak) Friedman 1905; Dubiners: Taube, Scholem & Schame 1908; Dubiner, Peshe, Yetta & Arie 1911; Blinderman: Chaia, Anna & Rachel 1914; Chessler, Dora 1914; 
*Pennsylvania* 
Spelke, Chava, Sarah, Sam & Anna 1907 
*Petersburg*
Streletsky, Israel (Big Izzy) and his sister Sore (who may have been Bessie Zemser) 1907
*Potsdam*
Friedman, J 1904; Safer, Pauline 1904; Dubiner, Motel 1906; Blinderman, Joe 1911; Block, Herschel 1913 
*President Grant* 
Strelser, Charles 1911 
*Rijndam*
Dubiner, Schaye 1904; Blinderman, Celia 1910 
*Rotterdam* 
Dubiner, Davis-Libe 1900; Sokolsky, Josef 1902; Dubiner, Schame 1908; Blinderman, Ronya 1913 
*Statendam* 
Beresniak, Leibl (Louis) 1906; PescheRaisel (Rose) Epstein 1906 
*Susquehanna*
Dubiner, Chineza, Isaac & Chiam 1921 
*Tongariro*
Dubiner, Chiam-Moshe (Morris) 1899 
*United States* 
Dubiner, Sirila, Szolem & Derce 1920 
*Vaderland*
Weller, Gussie 1906; Dubiner, Scholem 1911 
*Viola*
Dubiner, Chiam-Moshe 1899 
*Zeeland*
Zemser, Bessie 1908 
*Waesland*
Pomerantz, David 1898

----------


## τοξοτης

Το S.S. VEDIC της White Star Line 
Πηγή : www.greatships.net/vedic.html


*S.S. Vedic*

Notable for being the first White Star liner powered solely by turbine engines, Vedic was built by Harland & Wolff, Govan, and was engined at Belfast. Designed purely as an emigrant ship, with third class accommodations only, Vedic was commissioned and built without being designated for any specific IMM line. She was launched in December 1917 and fitted out as a troopship, rather than a passenger liner. Her maiden voyage began in Belfast on 11 July 1918, and took her to Boston, where she began her trooping duties.
Vedic served under the Liner Requisition Act until April 1919, and in September of that year she was used to repatriate British troops from northern Russia. After a 1920 refitting, she was placed on White Star's Liverpool-Clyde-Canada emigrant service, although in 1921, her winter terminus was Portland, Maine, and her summer terminus was New York. In 1922, Vedic and Red Star's Poland were placed on a Bremen-Southampton-Cherbourg-Canada service, which terminated at Montr�al in the summer and Halifax in the winter.

After a 1925 refitting, Vedic was placed on the White Star/Aberdeen/Blue Funnel joint emigrant service to Australia; she did considerable charter work for the Salvation Army, also carrying emigrants to Australia. When White Star and Cunard merged in 1934, Vedic was not transferred to the merged company, but was sold for scrapping at Rosyth.

**

**

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Alsace_ of Messageries Maritimes
Alsace.jpeg

_Amazone_ of Messageries Maritimes
Amazone.jpg

_Andre Lebon_ of Messageries Maritimes
Andre Lebon.jpg

_Annam_ of Messageries Maritimes
Annam.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Aramis_ of Messageries Maritimes
Aramis.jpg

_Armand Behic_ of Messageries Maritimes
Armand Behic.jpg

_Le Courrier de l' Oc&eacute;an Indien_ in 1902
Courier O.jpg

_Le Courrier de Chine et du Japon_ in 1907
Courier.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Belvedere_ of Cosulich was serving also Greece

Belvedere.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Το SS Cita Di Genova (πρώην Gneisenau) θα ήταν ένα συνηθισμένο πλοίο αν μέσα σ' αυτό δεν ήταν μεταξύ των αγωνιστών του Αλβανικού έπους ο ήρωάς του Συν/χης ΔΑΒΑΚΗΣ.
Το πλοίο τους μετέφερε ως ομήρους το απόγευμα της 20/1/1943 από την Πάτρα για Πριντεζι.
Το μεσημέρι της επομένης και περί ώρα 13:30 το πλοίο τορπιλίστηκε από συμμαχικό υποβρύχιο με αποτέλεσμα να πνιγούν πολλοί μεταξύ δε αυτών και ο ΔΑΒΑΚΗΣ.

*Gneisenau / Citta di Genova 1903*

Η πηγή της φωτ/φίσς είναι :
www.ozgenealogy.info/.../histories/cassie5.htm

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here is the shipwreck of _Hilda_ in St Malo, France!

Wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_Hilda says




> *SS* _Hilda_ was a steamship owned by the London and South Western Railway which sank in 1905 with the loss of 125 lives.
> _Hilda_ was launched in 1882 by Aitken and Mansell of Whiteinch, Glasgow. She had a length of 72 m, 820 gross tons, and a passenger capacity of 600.
> _Hilda_ had left Southampton on her regular service to Saint-Malo in Brittany but was unable to enter harbour due to heavy seas and snow squalls. On 18 November 1905, she struck Le r&#233;cif des Portes/Isle of Cezembre near the Phare du Grand Jardin at the entrance to Saint-Malo harbour. At 02.00 on 19 November she split in two and sank.
>  The Captains' surname was Gregory who had been employed by London and South Western Railway for 36 years, he was served by First Officer Pearson, A Hannam 2nd Engineer, 2nd Mate Mr Greaves,who were all victims. The only surving crew member was Mr Grinter, he had been twice shipwrecked before.
>  Of the 131 people on board, only six survived. Amongst the dead were 70 Breton "Onion Johnnies" returning from selling produce in England.
>  Another London and South Western Railway steamer, SS _Stella_, was wrecked on The Casquets, Channel Islands, on 30 March 1899 with 112 fatalities. On 21 February 1907 the Great Eastern Railway suffered the loss of SS _Berlin_, wrecked off the Hook of Holland with 141 fatalities.




Cote d"Emeraude.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Cordoba of Lloyd Italiano in 1904

Cordova 1904.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> _Baltrover_ 1930
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31957


Κάνοντας μια "επανάληψη" αυτό δεν είναι το μετ έπειτα <ΙΩΝΙΑ> της ΕΛΜΕΣ ??

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Κάνοντας μια "επανάληψη" αυτό δεν είναι το μετ έπειτα <ΙΩΝΙΑ> της ΕΛΜΕΣ ??


Absolutely correct and I had not noticed! Thanks

----------


## gtogias

Μη βρίσκοντας καταλληλότερο thread είπα να ανεβάσω την παρακάτω διαφημιστική αφίσσα της Hamburg Sud εδώ:

Ham_Sud_1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Sirio_ was an Italian ocean liner built by Robert Napier & Sons, Glasgow, in 1883. She had 4,141 tons and belonged to Societ&#224; Italiana di Transporti Marittimi Raggio & Co. In 1885 she was sold             to Navigazione Generale Italiana but not renamed. In 1906 she was wrecked near Palos, Spain with the loss of 442             lives.

Sirio1.jpg

19060813 Seirios.jpg

Sirio2.jpg

Sirio3.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> *Dunvegan Castle* of the Union Castle Co
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32498


Να προσθέσω και εγώ μιά φωτογραφία του πλοίου

Πηγή : http://www.shipsnostalgia.com

Dunvegan Castle – Union-Castle. Built by FairfieldΆs in 1896 for the South African mail service, but from 1894 was used for cruising and from 1910 was placed on the intermediate service.

----------


## τοξοτης

C1949_Flotta_Lauro_Liner_Surriento_rdax_1024x772.jpg


> *Surriento (1949-66)* Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1949 σαν *Santa Maria,* ..................................................  ...............................
> ..................................................  ........................................
> Πηγή:http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/


Μία ακόμη φωτογραφία του
Πηγή : 
http://freport.wa.gov.au/sitePrintVariant/About/PhotoGallery/C1949_Flotta_Lauro_Liner_*Surriento*_rdax_1024x772.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

LINER MANUNDA
Πηγή :freport.wa.gov.au/.../PhotoGallery/19401949.asp

C1947_Adelaide_Steamship_liner_Manunda_arriving_at_Fremantle_rdax_1024x741.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Postcard of _City of Durban_ of the _Ellerman Lines._ She is the second of three Ellerman ships to have been named *City of Durban*. There were four sister ships, the others being *City of Port Elizabeth*_,_ _City of_ _Exete_*r* and _City of_ _York_. ..................................................  ..................................................  ........................................
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..........
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32474


Να προσθέσω μιά ακόμη φωτογραφία του
Πηγή : www.simplonpc.co.uk/CapetownIShiffman.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*CITY* OF RICHMOND
Πηγή : genealogy.stredder.net/Immigration/Immigratio...

----------


## τοξοτης

> *Rembrandt* in a 1913 photo
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32298


Αν ενδιαφέρει , σύμφωνα με www.simplonpc.co.uk/NederlandPCs.html 
το Rembrandt είχε αδελφά πλοία τα Vondel και Grotius

*Rembrandt 1906-1928*
*35: C.R.Hoffman, Southampton, photographic card of Rembrandt (5876 grt). Rembrandt had sisterships Vondel (1907-1930) and Grotius (1907-1931).* 


*Vondel 1907-1930*
*36: Nederland art postcard of Vondel (5866 grt), sistership of Rembrandt (1906-1928) and Grotius (1907-1931).*

----------


## τοξοτης

> The beautiful Cunarder Scythia in 1930. Also interior of Scythia or her sister ships
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32306
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32307


Μερικά ακόμη για το Scythia


Cunard's Scythia, the homeward bound ship.


Onboard Scythia, Starboard looking Forward


Scythia view from Bridge



Scythia Menu

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Sinaia_ was a nice ship of the _Cyprien Fabre_ and she had stopped in Piraeus very often




> IDNo: 5605874  Year: 1922    Name: SINAIA  Launch Date: 19.8.21    Type: Passenger ship  Date of completion: 1.22     Flag: FRA  Keel: 
> 
>    Tons: 8567  Link: 1378    DWT: 
>  Yard No: 583    Length overall: 
>  Ship Design: 
>    LPP: 134.0  Country of build: GBR    Beam: 17.1  Builder: Barclay Curle    Material of build: 
>  Location of yard: Whiteinch    Number of
> screws/Mchy/
> Speed(kn): 2T-13.5  
> ...


Sinaia.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

*Friesland*

Friesland was built for the Red Star Line by J. & G. Thompson of Glasgow. Launched in August 1889, she was the only clipper-bowed ship ever built for Red Star, but she was also the first Red Star Ship to be powered by triple expansion engines. She made her maiden voyage from Red Star's European base, Antwerp, to New York on 7 December 1889. 

She remained on that service until January 1903, when she was transferred to the American Line, which like Red Star was part of the International Mercantile Marine Co. combine. She took her first American Line sailing, Liverpool to Philadelphia, on 25 March 1903. 
Friesland made her last American Line sailing in May 1911. She was then sold to Italian interests and renamed La Plata, but was scrapped only a year later.  





http://www.greatships.net/scans/PC-FR16.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

*S.S. Haverford*

Built by John Brown & Co. of Clydebank for the American Line, Haverford was launched in 1901 and took her maiden voyage from Southampton to New York on 4 September of that year. After that, Haverford served in American's Liverpool-Philadelphia service, although she was also used in 1901-02 on the Red Star Line's Antwerp-New York route (4 trips) and in 1908-09 on the Dominion Line's Liverpool-Halifax-Portland route (2 trips). 

During World War I Haverford served as a troopship and in 1917 she was damaged in a torpedo attack which put her out of service for six months. 
In December 1920, Haverford made the American Line's last Liverpool-Boston-Philadelphia sailing. That route, and the ship, were then taken over by the White Star Line, which, like the American, Red Star and Dominion Lines, was owned by International Mercantile Marine. She retained her American Line name but was repainted in White Star colors. She remained on that route through 1923. 
Haverford made one final crossing to Philadelphia in September 1924, and was scrapped in Italy in 1925. 
*The Philadelphia Inquirer, various dates in 1920, 1921 and 1924; Bonsor's North Atlantic Seaway; Haws' Merchant Fleets; Morton Allan Directory.  






http://www.greatships.net/scans/PC-HA07.jpg
*

----------


## τοξοτης

*Cilicia*

The motor vessel Cilicia, sister to Circassia (III) and Caledonia V, was launched at Fairfield Shipbuilding & Engineering, Glasgow, in October 1937. 

Her 1938 maiden voyage was from Glasgow to Bombay, the service Cilicia remained on for her entire commercial career. 
When World War II began, Cilicia was requisitioned for armed merchant cruiser service to the British Admiralty. While on that duty, and known as HMS Atlantic Isle, she assisted in the establishment of a weather station on Tristan da Cunha in 1943. The following March she was sent to Mobile, Alabama, where she was converted into a troop carrier. When she returned to service that December, she had accommodations for 2,400 troops. 
After the war, Cilicia was released to Anchor in 1946, was refitted for commercial service and returned to Anchor's India route in May 1947. She was sold by Anchor to Stichting Vakopleiding Havenbedrief of Rotterdam for use as a training ship; renamed Jan Bucks, she was based at Parkhaven, Netherlands. 
In 1980, she was sold for breaking up at Bilbao and was renamed Cilicia for her trip to the shipbreakers. 
*Sources: Kludas' Great Passenger Ships of the World; Haws' Merchant Fleets.* 

*http://www.greatships.net/cilicia.html* 
**

----------


## τοξοτης

*R.M.S. Tuscania*

Anchor Line's Tuscania was built by Fairfield Shipbuilding and Engineering of Glasgow. Launched in 1921, she made her maiden voyage from Glasgow to New York on 16 September 1922. She served on that route and on Anchor's New York-Mediterranean service until 1926, when she was chartered to Cunard and repainted in Cunard colors. 

For Cunard, Tuscania sailed from London and Southampton to New York until 1930, when she was laid up for several months. She returned to service for Anchor in 1931, and was then used on a variety of services: Glasgow-Bombay, Glasgow-New York and cruising for Anchor and one Southampton-New York voyage for Cunard in 1931. In 1939 she was sold to the Greek Line and was renamed New Hellas. She served Piraeus-New York and Lisbon-New York until she was requisitioned for use as a British troop transport in 1941, under Anchor's management. 
She returned to Greek Line's Piraeus-New York service in 1947. In 1955 she was renamed New York and placed on a New York-Bremen service. She returned to the Piraeus-New York route for several months in late 1959 and was then laid up. She was scrapped in Japan in 1961. Sources: Kludas' Great Passenger Ships of the World; Bonsor's North Atlantic Seaway
http://www.greatships.net/tuscania.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*Melita*

When this ship's keel was laid down at Barclay, Curle & Co. of Glasgow in 1913, she was intended for the Hamburg America Line. World War I intervened, however, and while on the stocks she was purchased by Canadian Pacific. After being launched as Melita in 1917, she was towed to Harland & Wolff in Belfast for the installation of her engines and fitting out. 

She entered service with a 25 January 1918 maiden voyage from Liverpool to St. John, New Brunswick. Before being overhauled in Antwerp in 1920, she served on Canadian Pacific's Liverpool-New York route and made a Glasgow-Bombay voyage in 1919 for the British government. 
During the period from 1922 to 1927, Melita was in Canadian Pacific's Antwerp-St. John service and was refitted in 1925 at Palmers Co. of Jarrow. She then returned to service from Britain to Canada, beginning with an April 1927 sailing from Glasgow and Belfast to Qu&eacute;bec and Montr&eacute;al and ending with a March 1932 trip from Liverpool, Belfast and Greenock to Halifax and St. John. 
Then, after 146 Atlantic crossings, Melita was used for cruising until she was sold for scrapping in Genoa in 1935. She was bought from the breakers by Italia, renamed Liguria and used as a troop transport. After being damaged in a 1940 air attack on Tobruk, she was scuttled there in January 1941. She was raised and scrapped in 1950. 
Sources: Bonsor's North Atlantic Seaway; Haws' Merchant Fleets. http://www.greatships.net/melita.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*City of Paris / Paris / Philadelphia*


*The last major transatlantic liner with a clipper bow, and the last liner built for the famed Inman Line, City of Paris was built by J.& G. Thomson of Glasgow, and was launched in October 1888. Like her sister, City of New York, she originally carried three stacks, triple expansion engines and three masts rigged for sails. She made her maiden voyage on 3 April 1889, from Liverpool to New York, and a month later earned her first two Blue Ribands with record crossings on both legs of a Liverpool-New York roundtrip. (She would later set three more westbound records, in August of 1889 and July and October of 1892.* 
*Within a year of her entering service, City of Paris experienced the first of the two notable accidents. In March 1890, while she was about 200 miles off the Irish coast, eastbound for Liverpool, her starboard propeller shaft broke and the engine disintegrated from running at full speed with no load on it. Engine parts broke through both the hull and the bulkhead adjoining the port engine room. The resulting flood knocked the port engine out of service as well. The ship drifted powerless for two days before being taken in tow to Cork Harbor. The necessary repairs kept her out of commission until May 1891.* 
*In 1892, I & I was awarded a United States Mail contract by Congress. The enabling legislation permitted City of New York and City of Paris to be transferred to American registry even though they were built abroad, in exchange for a commitment to build two new express steamers in the United States. On 22 February 1893, as the ship was leaving on her final Liverpool-New York trip, she was renamed Paris and the line's name was changed from I & I back to the American Line. With these changes, the Inman name and its distinctive "City of" ship names disappeared from the North Atlantic.* 
*From March 1893 until April 1898, Paris served on American's Southampton-New York service. When the Spanish American War began in 1898, she was taken over as an auxiliary cruiser named Yale. After the War, she resumed commercial service and, within months, was involved in her second major disaster. In May 1899, she ran aground on "one of the most dreaded hazards to navigation along the southern coast of England -- The Manacles." (Flayhart.) Stranded about 150 yards from shore, Paris stayed fast on the rocks from 21 May until 11 July, when she was freed by a combination of dynamite charges (which cleared a path through the rocks) and granite ballast (which, placed in her stern, raised the bow high enough for the ship to be freed.)* 
*After this, she underwent a major repair and refitting which kept her out of service until August 1901. She emerged with new quadruple expansion engines, only two funnels and a new name: Philadelphia. She then returned to the New York-Southampton service, where she remained until World War I. After hostilities broke out in August 1914, her British terminus was changed to Liverpool.* 
*Philadelphia was again called into service as an armed merchant cruiser in 1918, under the name Harrisburg. After another refit, she returned to American Line service, again as Philadelphia, in March 1920, making her last American Line sailing, on that route, in October of that year. In 1922, she made one trip from New York to Naples for the New York-Naples Steamship Co., during which her crew mutinied and attempted to sink her. Seized for debt at Naples, she was scrapped in 1923.* *Sources: Flayhart's The American Line; Kludas' Record Breakers of the North Atlantic; Bonsor's North Atlantic Seaway; Kludas' Great Passenger Ships of the World.* 

*http://www.greatships.net/philadelphia.html*

**


**
*Inm*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Great job Toxoti!

The _Friesland_ was a particularly important immigrant ship as she was used for transport of many Frisians (northern Dutch) to the USA (because they liked the name of the ship!

----------


## τοξοτης

*Parisian*


*Parisian was built for the Allan Line by R. Napier & Sons, Glasgow. She was launched in November 1880, and made her maiden voyage, Liverpool-Halifax-Boston, on 10 March 1881. She remained in service through the end of 1898, serving Montr&eacute;al, with a call at Qu&eacute;bec, during the summer months, and Halifax or Saint John in winter.* 
*In 1899, Parisian underwent a major refitting at Workman, Clark & Co. of Belfast. Her compound engines were replaced by triple expansion ones, the yards were removed from her masts, and her funnels were reduced from two to one, as shown by the cards on this page. She returned to service in July 1899, and ran on the Liverpool-Canada service until March 1905. She then served at various times on the following routes: Glasgow-New York, Glasgow-Boston, and London-Canada. She made her final passenger sailing, from Glasgow to Boston in October-November 1913.* 
*Parisian was sold for scrapping in Italy in January 1914.* *Sources: Bonsor's North Atlantic Seaway; Haws' Merchant Fleets in Profile.* http://www.greatships.net/parisian.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*St. Paul*

http://www.greatships.net/stpaul.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*La Touraine*
http://www.greatships.net/latouraine.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*Ohio / Albertic*


*Laid down in 1914 at A.G. Weser, Bremen, the ship which eventually became White Star's Albertic lay unfinished at the yard until World War I ended. Construction resumed in 1919, and she was expected to become NDL's Munchen, but she was ceded to Great Britain as a war reparation after her launch in 1920. She was then purchased by the Royal Mail Line and, after three years of fitting out, made her maiden voyage as Royal Mail's Ohio on 3 April 1923, from Hamburg to New York via Southampton and Cherbourg. 
Royal Mail's Southampton-Cherbourg service was terminated when Royal Mail acquired White Star in late 1926. Ohio was then sold to White Star, renamed Albertic, and placed on the Liverpool-Canada service, making her first voyage for her new owner in April 1927. In 1928, she moved to the London-Canada service. A year later she replaced the wrecked Celtic (II) on the Liverpool-New York service. For the balance of her career, which lasted into 1933, she served Liverpool-Canada in the summer and was laid up (with occasional cruising) in the winter. 
Albertic was one of ten White Star ships transferred to Cunard White Star in 1934. She never sailed for the merged line, however, and was scrapped in Japan later that year. Sources: Haws' Merchant Fleets; Bonsor's North Atlantic Seaway. http://www.greatships.net/albertic.html

*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

What wonderful additions to our collection... I have literary thousands of such postcards but never the time or intention to upload them...

Thanks

N

----------


## τοξοτης

*Conte Di Savoia*
http://www.greatships.net/contedisavoia.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*CALGARIC* 
*http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...lgaric-01.html*


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...lgaric-02.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...lgaric-03.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*Duchess of Atholl*
http://www.greatships.net/duchessatholl.html

Duchess of Atholl was launched at W. Beardmore & Co., Glasgow, by her namesake in 1927. Although launched two months before her sister Duchess of Bedford, the ship's completion was delayed by an accident which damaged some of her machinery during fitting out. As a result, her maiden voyage from Liverpool to Montr&eacute;al began on 13 July 1928, six weeks after Duchess of Bedford's. For a month in 1928, Duchess of Atholl held the record for an eastbound crossing from Canada to Liverpool, at 6 days, 13 hours. 

Duchess of Atholl remained in Canadian Pacific's North Atlantic service until she was taken over as a troopship in 1940. She was still serving in that role when she was torpedoed and sunk by U178, 200 miles from Ascension Island on 10 October 1942. There were four fatalities among the 830 passengers and crew. 
Sister ships: Duchess of Bedford/Empress of France (II); Duchess of Richmond/Empress of Canada (II); Duchess of Cornwall/Duchess of York. Sources: Bonsor's North Atlantic Seaway; Haws' Merchant Fleets; Williams' Wartime Disasters at Sea.

----------


## τοξοτης

*Montcalm*

http://www.greatships.net/montcalm.html

Montcalm, sister of Montrose II and Montclare, was built by John Brown & Co, Glasgow and was launched in 1920. She made her Liverpool-Halifax-St. John maiden voyage on 17 January 1922. On the return leg, she rescued 23 members of the crew of the Norwegian steamer Mod.  
In 1928, she was sent to Harland & Wolff, Belfast, for the installation of new single reduction turbines. When she returned to service in March 1929, she was placed on the Southampton-Canada route. She also made some Antwerp-Canada, Hamburg-Canada and Liverpool-Canada sailings over the next few years. In 1930, Montcalm made one of only two calls Canadian Pacific ever made at Reykjavik, Iceland. 
By 1932, Montcalm was used principally for cruising out of Liverpool, but continued to make occasional Atlantic crossings out of Antwerp, Southampton and Liverpool. Her last crossing, from Liverpool, was in April 1939. When World War II began in September, the ship was taken over and renamed RMS Wolfe. Wolfe served successively as an armed merchant cruiser (1939), a troop transport (1941), a submarine depot ship (1942) and a destroyer depot ship (1943). Purchased by the Admiralty in 1942, she never returned to Canadian Pacific, but was laid up in 1950 and sold for breaking up in 1952. 
Haws states that the renaming of Montcalm was necessary to avoid confusion with a French cruiser of that name. The selection of Wolfe as the new name, though, appears to have been quite deliberate. Major General James Wolfe and the Marquis de Montcalm were the opposing commanders in the Battle of Qu&eacute;bec (13 September 1759), during which they both were killed. Qu&eacute;bec was the decisive battle of the French and Indian War, which solidified British control of Canada and the end of French rule there. *Sources: Bonsor's North Atlantic Seaway; Haws' Merchant Fleets; Encyclopaedia Britannica***

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *City of Paris / Paris / Philadelphia*
> 
> 
> *The last major transatlantic liner with a clipper bow, and the last liner built for the famed Inman Line, City of Paris was built by J.& G. Thomson of Glasgow, and was launched in October 1888. .........
> Philadelphia was again called into service as an armed merchant cruiser in 1918, under the name Harrisburg. After another refit, she returned to American Line service, again as Philadelphia, in March 1920, making her last American Line sailing, on that route, in October of that year. In 1922, she made one trip from New York to Naples for the New York-Naples Steamship Co., during which her crew mutinied and attempted to sink her. Seized for debt at Naples, she was scrapped in 1923.* *Sources: Flayhart's The American Line; Kludas' Record Breakers of the*


City of Paris in tabacco cards of the early 1920s

City of Paris1.jpeg

City of Paris2.jpeg

----------


## τοξοτης

http://www.greatships.net/republic_usl.html

*President Grant / Republic*

*Initially named Servian, this ship was built by Harland & Wolff of Belfast and was intended for Wilson's & Furness-Leyland Line's planned London-Boston service. In 1901, however, Wilson's & Furness-Leyland was bought by International Navigation Co., which also acquired Frederick Leyland & Co. at about the same time. Since Frederick Leyland already served the Boston market, Wilson's & Furness-Leyland's Boston service never came about and the order for Servian (and her sister, Scotian) was canceled before launching. So, after she was launched in February 1903, the ship was laid up, unfinished, until purchased by the Hamburg American Line (Hapag) in 1906.* 
*Hapag initially intended to rename the ship Brooklyn but later changed the name to George Washington. After learning that Norddeutscher Lloyd had selected that name for its latest ship, Hapag again renamed her, this time selecting President Grant. Thus, by the time she made her maiden voyage from Hamburg to New York on 14 September 1907, she was already on her fourth name and there were more to come. (Scotian had gone through even more names after she, too, was bought by Hapag. She was named Chicago, Berlin, Boston and Abraham Lincoln before entering service as President Lincoln.)* 
*Interned at New York when World War I began in August 1914, President Grant was seized by the United States when it entered the war in 1917 and used as a troop transport. Renamed President Buchanan and laid up in 1921, the ship was rebuilt in 1923-24 and again renamed, emerging as United States Lines' Republic. (As can be seen be comparing the President Grant card with the Republic cards on this page, she also emerged with only four masts instead of six, and with a bridge that was no longer separated from the rest of the superstructure.)* 
*Republic made her first United States Lines voyage, from New York to Bremen, on 29 April 1924, and remained in service until 1931. She then became a War Department troopship in the Pacific (1931-41), Navy troopship AP 33 (1941-45), an Army hospital ship (1945-46), and a troop repatriation ship (1946). She was scrapped at Baltimore in 1952.* *Sources: Bonsor's North Atlantic Seaway; Kludas' Great Passenger Ships of the World; Haws' Merchant Fleets in Profile.*

----------


## τοξοτης

http://www.greatships.net/noordam.html 
*Noordam (I)*


*Holland America' first Noordam -- there were three, all told -- was built by Harland & Wolff of Belfast. Launched in September 1901, she made her maiden voyage from Rotterdam to New York on 1 May. 
From August to October 1914, the early months of World War I, she made a few commercial voyages, but after striking a mine in the North Sea on 17 October, Noordam spent the winter in Rotterdam. She returned to service 26 March 1915, one of the few liners to maintain regular service from the continent during the war. She struck another mine, though, off Terschelling Bank in August 1917 and did not return to service; instead, she spent the rest of the war in layup at Rotterdam. 
Noordam returned to service with a March 1919 trip on her prewar Rotterdam-New York route. From March 1923 until November 1924, during the refit of Swedish American's Drottningholm, Noordam was chartered to Swedish American for service on that line's Gothenburg-New York route, and was renamed Kungsholm. 
Noordam returned to service for Holland America in October 1926 and made her final voyage in April 1927. She was scrapped the following year.* *Sources: Bonsor's North Atlantic Seaway; Haws' Merchant Fleets; Kohler's The Holland American Line; Moss and Hume's Shipbuilders to the World.  

*

----------


## τοξοτης

http://www.greatships.net/scans/TC-IN02R.jpg

*City of New York / New York*

*One of the greatest liners of the nineteenth century, City of New York was a remarkable ship in many ways. She was the first ship (except Great Eastern) ever to exceed 10,000 tons. She was the first twin-screw steamer built for regular express service on the North Atlantic. And she was a Blue Ribband winner, setting an eastbound crossing record after she had been in service for more than nine years. And, on a sadder note, she was one of the last ships of the Inman Line, one of the Leading transatlantic operations of the 1800's.* 
*Built by J.& G. Thomson of Glasgow, City of New York was launched in March 1888. As originally built, she carried three stacks and three masts rigged for sails, as shown on several cards on this page. She made her maiden voyage on 1 August 1888, from Liverpool to New York.* 
*In 1886, Inman was acquired by the International Navigation Co., an American firm that also operated the American and Red Star Lines. For a period of time, the line was known as Inman & International, and it was for I & I that City of New York earned her only Blue Ribband. This came at the expense of her sister, City of Paris, in a 20.11 knot eastbound crossing in August 1892, the last of nine record-setting voyages by Inman-built ships.* 
*In 1892, I & I was awarded a United States Mail contract by Congress. The enabling legislation permitted City of New York and City of Paris to be transferred to American registry even though they were built abroad, in exchange for a commitment to build two new express steamers in the United States. The American flag was raised on the ship in the middle of a snowstorm in New York Bay, on 22 February 1893, with President Benjamin Harrison in attendance. At the same time, the ship was renamed New York and the line's name was changed from I & I back to the American Line. With these changes, the Inman name and its distinctive "City of" ship names disappeared from the North Atlantic.* 
*Three days later, New York took her first American Line sailing, from New York to Southampton. She remained on that route until 1898, when the Spanish American War began. She served as an auxiliary cruiser named Harvard during the War and was refitted in 1901, emerging from this refit with only two funnels. She then returned to the New York-Southampton service, where she remained until World War I. After hostilities broke out in August 1914, her British terminus was changed to Liverpool.* 
*When the United States entered the war, New York was again called into service as an armed merchant cruiser, under the name Plattsburg. After another refitting, which reduced her masts to two, she returned to American Line service, again as New York, in February 1920. Nine months later, in November, she took American's last New York-Southampton sailing, after which she was sold to the Polish Navigation Co. in 1921. She changed ownership several times over the next few years, sailing for the Irish-American, United Transatlantic and American Black Sea Lines before being scrapped in 1923.* 
*New York played a role in two of the most notable maritime accidents of the early twentieth century. In February 1909, she arrived on the scene of the collision between White Star's Republic (II) and Lloyd Italiano's Florida, and escorted the damaged Italian liner to New York. On 10 April 1912, New York was tied up at Southampton, and the movement of water caused by Titanic's passage through Southampton Water broke the lines holding her to White Star's Oceanic (II). New York broke free and would likely have collided with Titanic had the tug boat Vulcan not pulled her safely away.* *Sources: Flayhart's The American Line; Bonsor's North Atlantic Seaway; Lynch and Marschall's Titanic: An Illustrated History.* 

Cigarette Card

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> http://www.greatships.net/scans/TC-IN02R.jpg


Toxoti

These are wonderful write ups.  You must be spending a lot of time writing them.  Excellent!

N

----------


## τοξοτης

OROTAVA
http://www.shawsavillships.co.uk/orotava.htm

 *OROTAVA* *BUILT IN 1889 AT BARROW BY THE BARROW SHIPBUILDING COMPANY. IN 1896 AT TILBURY SHE CAPSIZED, FOUR PEOPLE WERE KILLED, BUT SHE WAS RAISED AND RETURNED TO SERVICE AFTER A REFIT. DURING THE BOER WAR SHE WAS USED AS A TROOP TRANSPORT SHIP ( WAR TRANSPORT SHIP NO 19 ) BUT STILL RETAINED HER PSNC COLOURS. IN 1906 SHE WAS TRANSFERRED TO THE ROYAL MAIL LINE. IN 1914 SHE WAS SECONDED BY THE ADMIRALTY AND JOINED THE 10TH CRUISER SQUADRON, SHE WAS SCRAPPED IN 1919.*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...rotava-04.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...rotava-05.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...rotava-06.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*REINA DEL MAR*
http://www.shawsavillships.co.uk/reindelmar.htm *REINA DEL MAR*
*BUILT IN BELFAST BY HARLAND AND WOLFF IN 1956. IN 1964 SHE WAS CHARTERED TO THE UNION CASTLE LINE, BUT STILL OWNED BY PSNC. IN 1973 SHE WAS ACQUIRED BY THE UNION CASTLE LINE AND WAS SCRAPPED IN KAOHSIUNG IN 1975* 

*MARATHON / ORUBA*
http://www.shawsavillships.co.uk/marathon.htm *MARATHON / ORUBA*
*ABERDEEN LINE VESSEL BUILT IN 1903. SHE WAS SISTER SHIP TO THE 'MILTIADES'. IN 1912 SHE UNDERWENT A REFIT WHICH INCREASED HER LENGHT AND AN EXTRA ( DUMMY ) FUNNEL WAS ADDED. IN 1915 SHE WAS USED AS A TROOP SHIP. SOLD TO THE ROYAL MAIL CO IN 1920 AND RE-NAMED 'ORUBA'. IN 1922 SHE CAME UNDER THE CONTROL OF PSNC. THE ABERDEEN LINE CAME UNDER THE JOINT CONTROL OF WHITE STAR / SHAW SAVILL & ALBION IN 1905. IN 1924 SHE WAS LAID UP IN DARTMOUTH AND SCRAPPED IN GERMANY LATER THAT YEAR.* 

*ORTONA / ARCADIAN*
http://www.shawsavillships.co.uk/ortona.htm 
*ORTONA / ARCADIAN*
*ORTONA WAS BUILT IN 1899 BY VICKERS, SONS & MAXIM AT BARROW.DURING THE BOER WAR SHE WAS USED AS A TROOP TRANSPORT SHIP ( TRANSPORT VESSEL NO.12 ) THE ROYAL MAIL LINE BOUGHT HER FROM PSNC IN 1906. IN 1910 SHE WAS RE-NAMED ARCADIAN. SHE WAS TORPEDOED BY A GERMAN SUBMARINE IN 1917 WHILST IN THE MEDITERRANEAN, ACTING AS A TROOP CARRIER.*

----------


## τοξοτης

http://www.bluestarline.org/almeda1.html

*Blue Star's  S.S. "Almeda Star" 1*


*Almeda* as originally built with admiralty tops to the funnels

In later years they were all altered variously, with the removal of the Admiralty tops and in the case of the _Almeda_ the fitting of a Maierform bow. This did nothing for her looks and spoilt the graceful lines she had originally. The _Arandora_ was considerably altered, with the passenger accommodation being extended twice.


*Almeda Star* ~ Courtesy Ross Robson


*Almeda Star* after refitting in 1935 with Maierform bow and plain funnels

----------


## τοξοτης

*http://www.bluestarline.org/andalucia1.html*

*Blue Star 's S.S. "Andalucia Star"1

*
**
Pre-1929 Postcard of *Andalucia* by Walter Thomas before the *Star* was added to her nameFraser Darrah Collection



*Andalucia Star* as built prior to 1935 
From a Postcard Nautical Photo Agency - Fraser Darrah Collection


*Andalucia Star* ~ After fitment of Maierform Bow and removal of after main mast ~ Possibly in the Azores ~ Fraser Darrah Collection
Photograph © A. Duncan

----------


## τοξοτης

http://www.bluestarline.org/avelona1.html
*Blue Star's S.S. "Avelona Star" 1*


Blue Star Line Postcard  _ Avelona _ as built C1927


Blue Star Line Postcard  _ Avelona_

----------


## Ellinis

Τα φορτηγοποστάλια (ή μήπως καλύτερα ...ψυγειοποστάλια :Wink: ) της Blue Star Line, ήταν πανέμορφα βαπόρια. Κάποια -αργότερα στη ζωή τους- ταξίδεψαν και σε Ελληνικά χέρια. Αλλά δεν τόλμησε κανείς να μετασκευάσει κάποιο σε αμιγώς επιβατηγό, που πιστεύω οτι θα ήταν ωραίο το αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## τοξοτης

http://www.greatships.net/scans/PC-HI01.jpg



*Charles Roux*
*http://www.greatships.net/charlesroux.html*

----------


## τοξοτης

http://www.greatships.net/dorchester.html

*S.S. Dorchester*

**

**
* 




*

----------


## τοξοτης

www.moore-mccormack.com/SS-Argentina-1938/SS-...

S.S. ARGENTINA





*(Courtesy of Harold Vanderploeg)*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *http://www.bluestarline.org/andalucia1.html*
> 
> *Blue Star 's S.S. "Andalucia Star"1
> 
> *
> 
> Pre-1929 Postcard of *Andalucia* by Walter Thomas before the *Star* was added to her nameFraser Darrah Collection
> 
> 
> ...



Οι φωτογραφιες που μας παρουσιαζεις προσφατα ειναι εκπτηκτικης ποιοτητος. Δεν ειναι απο φθηνες καρτ ποσταλ αλλα απο πραγματικα απιθανες φωτογραφιες.

----------


## τοξοτης

*R.M.S. Alaunia*

Alaunia was the last of the six 14,000 ton "A-class" liners built for Cunard in the early 1920's. Built by John Brown & Co., she was launched in 1925 and made her maiden voyage from Liverpool to Montreal on 24 July 1925. She served mainly on Cunard's Canadian service, although like many other liners she also did some cruising during the Depression. 

In 1939, Alaunia was requisitioned by the Admiralty, and served as an armed merchant cruiser and, later, a repair ship. In 1944 the Admiralty purchased her outright from Cunard and later converted her into a depot ship. 
Alaunia was scrapped in 1957. 
*Sources: Haws' Merchant Fleets; Bonsor's North Atlantic Seaway.  

At Port Said, 1944

Postcards



As a depot ship 


*

----------


## τοξοτης

http://www.vdleek.nl/Hal/Vloot/Maasdam.html

*s.s. Maasdam (2)*



s.s. Maasdam (2), 3.983 grt., 1889 - 1902 * 
Built by Harland & Wolff, Belfast (1871) as s.s. Republic. 1902: Vittoria, 1902: Citta di Napoli, 1910: scrapped in Genoa. 
Το παρακάτω με επιφύλαξη αν ανήκει σε αυτή την κατηγορία

http://www.vdleek.nl/Hal/Vloot/Maasdam.html

*s.s. Maasdam (3)*



s.s. Maasdam (3), 8.812 grt., 1921 - 1941 * 

Built by N.V. Mij. Voor Scheeps- en Werktuigbouw 'Fijenoord', Rotterdam. Torpedoed and sunk.

----------


## τοξοτης

*MILTIADES / ORCANA*

http://www.shawsavillships.co.uk/miltiades.htm



*MILTIADES / ORCANA*  
*BUILT IN 1903 BY STEPHENS & CO OF GLASGOW, FOR THE ABERDEEN LINE, WITH JUST A SINGLE FUNNEL, A SECOND FUNNEL BEING ADDED IN 1912,WHEN SHE UNDERWENT A MAJOR RE-FIT WITH HER LENGTH BEING INCREASED AND AND HER TONNAGE BEING INCREASED FROM 6,793 TONS TO THAT OF 7,817 TONS.SHE HAD A SERVICE SPEED OF 15 KNOTS. HER MAIDEN VOYAGE WAS IN 1903, LEAVING LONDON ON 3RD NOVEMBER, BOUND FOR MELBOURNE AND SYDNEY,VIA CAPE TOWN. SHE WAS THE SISTER SHIP TO 'MARATHON'. FROM 1915 TO HER RETURN TO NORMAL CIVILIAN DUTIES IN 1920 SHE WAS USED AS A TROOP TRANSPORT VESSEL. IN 1921 SHE WAS TRANSFERRED TO THE ROYAL MAIL LINE AND RE-NAMED 'ORCANA'. IN 1922 SHE WAS TRANSFERRED TO THE PNSC,BUT SHE PROVED UNPROFITABLE. LAID UP IN DARTMOUTH IN 1923 AND SCRAPPED IN HOLLAND THE FOLLOWING YEAR.* 
*ATRATO (2ND) / THE VIKING / VIKNOR* 

*http://www.shawsavillships.co.uk/atrato.htm*



*ATRATO (2ND) / THE VIKING / VIKNOR*  

*BUILT IN 1888 BY NAPIER & SONS AT GLASGOW FOR THE ROYAL MAIL STEAMSHIP PACKET C0 .SHE WAS A VESSEL OF 5386 TONS. SHE HAD ACCOMMODATION FOR ABOUT 300 PASSENGERS, IN THREE CLASSES, BUT THE FIRST CLASS ACCOMMODATION ACCOUNTED FOR THE BULK OF IT.SHE WAS SOLD IN 1912 TO THE VIKING CRUISE COMPANY, AND WAS RE-NAMED 'THE VIKING'. IN 1914 SHE WAS SECONDED BY THE ADMIRALTY AND CONVERTED TO AN ARMED MERCHANT CRUISER AND WAS RE-NAMED 'VIKNOR'.SHE BECAME PART OF THE 10TH CRUISER SQUADRON AND WAS COMMANDED BY ERNEST OFFORD BALLANTYNE. SHE HAD A COMPLIMENT OF 22 OFFICERS AND 273 RATINGS IN 1915 IN HEAVY WEATHER SHE WAS LOST OF TORY ISLAND ON THE NORTHWEST COAST OF DONEGAL. ALL OF HER CREW WERE LOST,WITH LARGE QUANTITIES OF WRECKAGE AND SOME BODIES BEING WASHED ASHORE ALONG THE NORTH COAST OF IRELAND. THE ADMIRALTY COULD NOT FIND A REASON FOR HER LOSS, BUT SHE WAS IN THE AREA OF A RECENTLY LAID GERMAN MINEFIELD.SO SHE WAS MOST LIKELY THE VICTIM OF A GERMAN MINE.* 
*S.S. H.F. ALEXANDER*



Πηγή : http://www.history.navy.mil/photos/i...000/h53536.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Αυτό τώρα ποιό είναι ??
Σύμφωνα με το simplonpc.co.  πουλήθηκε στην Ελλάδα το 1908 και μετονομάσθηκε σε ?????

Πηγή : www.simplonpc.co.uk/RotterdamLloydPCs.html

*Ardjoeno 1891-08*
*Sold to Greece in 1908.*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αυτό τώρα ποιό είναι ??
> Σύμφωνα με το simplonpc.co. πουλήθηκε στην Ελλάδα το 1908 και μετονομάσθηκε σε ?????
> 
> Πηγή : www.simplonpc.co.uk/RotterdamLloydPCs.html
> 
> *Ardjoeno 1891-08*
> 
> *Sold to Greece in 1908.*


ex-Ardjoeno, ex- Margiora, 1912 purchased from Cozzika & Co, Piraeus renamed Mansoura, 1923 scrapped.     2,565

----------


## τοξοτης

Με τη δύναμη του ατμού και του αέρα.

RUAHINE 1891-1900


KAIKOURA 1884-1899


RIMUTAKA 1884 -1899


Πηγή :  www.nzshippingcoassoc.org.nz/ships.html

----------


## τοξοτης

Αυτά ποιά και που είναι ???



Πηγή : www.seadogs-reunited.com/Dogs%20P-R.htm




> ex-Ardjoeno, ex- Margiora, 1912 purchased from Cozzika & Co, Piraeus renamed Mansoura, 1923 scrapped. 2,565


Ευχαριστώ Νίκο

----------


## Ellinis

> Αυτά ποιά και που είναι ???
> 
> Πηγή : www.seadogs-reunited.com/Dogs%20P-R.htm


Τα τελευταία εγγλέζικα υπερωκεάνεια που φτιάχτηκαν για τη γραμμή της Αυστραλίας. Και τα δύο της Ρ&Ο, αριστερά το ORIANA και δεξιά το CANBERRA.




> ex-Ardjoeno, ex- Margiora, 1912 purchased from Cozzika & Co, Piraeus renamed Mansoura, 1923 scrapped. 2,565


To 1908 το αγόρασαν οι Ελληνες και το μετονόμασαν Μargiora. Το 1912 το πούλησε σε Γάλλους. Oι Ολλανδοί το περιγράφουν ως ¨μικτό" με δυνατότητα μεταφοράς μιας 60αριας επιβατών. Για το αν ταξίδεψε ως επιβατηγό υπο ελληνική πλοιοκτησία δεν το γνωρίζω.

----------


## τοξοτης

> To 1908 το αγόρασαν οι Ελληνες και το μετονόμασαν Μargiora. Το 1912 το πούλησε σε Γάλλους. Oι Ολλανδοί το περιγράφουν ως ¨μικτό" με δυνατότητα μεταφοράς μιας 60αριας επιβατών. Για το αν ταξίδεψε ως επιβατηγό υπο ελληνική πλοιοκτησία δεν το γνωρίζω.


Φίλε Ellinis ευχαριστώ και για τις δύο σου απαντήσεις




> Στο link που παραθετεις, λεει οτι ειναι στο San Francisco.


Σ' ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνιση.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _Sinaia_ was a nice ship of the _Cyprien Fabre_ and she had stopped in Piraeus very often
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53391


Ιδου και μια ανακοινωση του _Σιναια_ για ταξιδακι στην Νεα Υορκη στις 29 Φεβρουαριου 1932!

19320211 Sinaia.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Αυτά ποιά και που είναι ???
>  Πηγή :  www.seadogs-reunited.com/Dogs%20P-R.htm


Στο link που παραθετεις, λεει οτι ειναι στο San Francisco.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Πηγή : www.history.navy.mil/.../civsh-p/prinz-ef.htm
>  Πηγή : www.history.navy.mil/.../civsh-p/prinz-ef.htm


Ατυχο πλοιο το Wilhelm. Kατασκευαστηκε το 1901 για λογαριασμο της Norddeutscher Lloyd (NDL), για ταξιδια express μεταξυ Bremerhaven-New York. Το παρθενικο του ταξιδι εγινε το Σεπτεμβρη του 1901. Ηταν σχεδιασμενο να μπορει να μετασκευαστει σε οπλιταγωγο. Εκτος των αλλων, ειχε Marconi ασυρματο, και τηλεφωνο ενδοεπικοινωνιας. Ειχε κερδισει και τη Γαλαζια Κορδελα για το διαπλου του Ατλαντικου, τον οποιο ειχε διασχισει με μεση ταχυτητα 23 κομβων (Δεν υπηρχαν τα Mauretania-Lusitania ακομα). Αργοτερα, πηρε την κορδελα το αδελφο Kaiser Wilhelm II.

Mεχρι το 1914, δεν ειχε αναφερθει κατι για το πλοιο αυτο, εκτος του οτι σε πυκνη ομιχλη βυθισε ενα μικρο σκαφος, και συγκρουστηκε ελαφρως, με παγοβουνο, εξω απο την Νεα Γη (Newfoundland), με ελαφρες ζημιες.

Οταν ξεκινησε ο μεγαλος πολεμος, το πλοιο βρισκοταν δεμενο στην Νεα Υορκη. Ακυρωθηκε το ταξιδι, πηρε καυσιμα, και πηγε σε μια μυστικη συναντηση με το καταδρομικο Carlsruhe, στα ανατολικα της Κουβας. Εκει, τοποθετηθηκαν 2 πυροβολα των 8.8cm, και πυρομαχικα. Ο νεος του ρολος ηταν να επιτιθεται σε εμπορικα πλοια, αλλα λογω μεγεθους, ηταν πολυ ευαλωτο. Ηταν φτωχο σε οπλισμο, ειχε μεγαλο πληρωμα, κυριως θαλαμηπολους, οι οποιοι ειχαν εκπαιδευτει ως ναυτες. Επισης, ετρωγε πολυ καρβουνο (500 τονους τη μερα, σε πληρη ταχυτητα), πραμα που σημαινε οτι θα χρειαζοταν συχνο ανεφοδιασμο. Το μοναδικο του προσον, ηταν η μεγαλη του ταχυτητα, και η αποφασιστηκοτητα του πλοιαρχου και του πληρωματος. 

H συναντηση με το Carlsruhe διακοπηκε ξαφνικα, μετα την εμφανιση του Βρετανικου καταδρομικου HMS Suffolk. Αν και το Wilhelm εφυγε, δεν ειχε προλαβει να παρει μεγαλες ποσοτητες πυρομαχικων.  Στις 18 Αυγουστου ανεφοδιαστηκε πληρως, με πυρομαχικα και 2400 τονους καρβουνου, απο το εφοδιαστικο Walhalla, κοντα στις Αζορες. Τα 2 πυροβολα ειχαν τοποθετηθει στις δυο πλευρες του καθρευτη, κι ενα πολυβολο πανω απο τη γεφυρα. Το κεντρικο σαλονι, ειχε μετασκευαστει σε χωρο αποθηκευσης καρβουνου, και το καπνιστηριο σε νοσοκομειο.  

Τους επομενους 8 μηνες, το Wilhelm ειχε μια αξιολογη καριερα στο να βυθιζει εχθρικα εφοδιαστικα πλοια, χωρις να πιασει λιμανι ουτε μια φορα. Κατα τη διαρκεια αυτης της περιοδου, ειχε καταλαβει και βυθισει 14 (Αγγλικα, Βελγικα, Γαλλικα και Νορβηγικα) πλοια, με διαφορα εμπορευματα (καρβουνο, κρεας, ξυλεια, μηχανες, καφε και σιτηρα). 

Την ανοιξη του 1915, το πλοιο βρισκοταν σε κρισιμη κατασταση. Το πλοιο που θα το ανεφοδιαζε, ειχε πιαστει απο τους Αγγλους. Οι μηχανες και οι λεβητες, χρειαζονταν επειγοντως επισκευη. Η καρινα ειχε διαρροες, απο τις συγκρουσεις με τα πλοια που βυθιζε. Επισης, πολλοι απο το πληρωμα, επασχαν απο την αρρωστια Beriberi. Oλα αυτα εκαναν τον Πλοιαρχο να καταφυγει σε λιμανι. Αφου πηγε στο Newport News με τα τελευταια καυσιμα, τεθηκε υπο περιορισμο. Ειχε μεινει στη θαλασσα συνεχως, για 251 μερες, ειχε ταξιδεψει 3700 μιλια, και ειχε βυθισει 58000 τονους εχθρικου τοναζ χωρις να χαθει ουτε μια ανθρωπινη ζωη. 

Τον Απριλη του 1915, το Αμερικανικο ναυτικο, παρελαβε το Wilhelm. Μετονομαστηκε Von Steuben και εγινε οπλιταγωγο. Πηγε στη Βρεστη τον Οκτωβρη, ως μερος απο convoy. Kατα τη διαρκεια του ταξιδιου, συγκρουστηκε με το USS Agamemnon, με ζημιες στην πλωρη. Στον γυρισμο, εμεινε μερικες μερες στο Halifax, για βοηθεια, διοτι ενα πλοιο μεταφορας πυρομαχικων ειχε εκρηχθει, και ειχαν σκοτωθει 2000 ατομα. Ως το τελος του πολεμου, εκανε υπερατλαντικα ταξιδια, και μετα την ανακωχη, κουβαλουσε Αμερικανους στρατιωτες πισω, στην Αμερικη. Παροπλιστηκε τον Οκτωβρη του 1919. Το 1923, καθως δεν βρεθηκε καποιος ρολος για το πλοιο το Von Steuben, οδηγηθηκε σε διαλυτηριο στην Βαλτιμορη (Boston Iron & Metal Co). 

Ναυπηγειο: Vulkan (Stetin) #249
Kαθελκυση 30-1-1901
Αποπερατωση: 8-1901

Μηκος (Ολικο): 202,52m
Μηκος (Μεταξυ καθετων): 194,2m
Πλατος: 20,13m.
GRT 14.908

Mηχανες: 2 σετ 6κυλινδρες μηχανες τετραπλης εκτονωσης (33000iHP)

Mεταφορικη Iκανοτητα: 367 (1η Θεση) 340 (2η Θεση) 1054 (Οικονομικη)

Συγγενη πλοια: Kaiser Wilhelm Der Grosse (1897), Kaiser Wilhelm II (1903), Kronprinzessin Cecilie (1907)

Πηγη: Beken of Cowes Ocean Liners (Phillip J Fricker)


To Prinz Eithel Friedrich κατασκευαστηκε το 1904 στο ιδιο ναυπηγειο (#254) με το Wilhelm, για την ιδια εταιρια (ΝDL). Παραδοθηκε τον Σεπτεμβρη του 1904 στους πλοιοκτητες. Ηταν 8865 τονους GRT, μηκος (Μεταξυ καθετων) 148,8, πλατος 17. Ειχε 2 μηχανες τετραπλης εκτονωσης που του εδιναν ταχυτητα 15 κομβων. Το 1917 παραδοθηκε στο Αμερικανικο ναυτικο, και μετονομαστηκε De Kalb. Το 1921, μετονομαστηκε Μοunt Clay, για λογαριασμο της United American Line. Διαλυθηκε στην Βαλτιμορη στα μεσα του 1934.

Περισσοτερα εδω.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Ατυχο πλοιο το Wilhelm. Kατασκευαστηκε το 1901 για λογαριασμο της Norddeutscher Lloyd (NDL), για ταξιδια express μεταξυ Bremerhaven-New York. Το παρθενικο του ταξιδι εγινε το Σεπτεμβρη του 1901. ................................................
> ..................................................  ............................................... 
> To Prinz Eithel Friedrich κατασκευαστηκε το 1904 στο ιδιο ναυπηγειο (#254) με το Wilhelm, για την ιδια εταιρια (ΝDL). Παραδοθηκε τον Σεπτεμβρη του 1904 στους πλοιοκτητες.......................................  ......
> ..................................................  ................................................ 
> Περισσοτερα εδω.


Αγαπητέ Finnpartner_1966 ευχαριστώ για την αναλυτικότατη παρουσιάση του θέματος

----------


## τοξοτης

*HMT Empire Clyde*



*TSS. Cameronia. Later renamed SS. Empire Clyde - 7515tons built 1925 Passenger ship.* 
_Scrapped in September 1957 at Newport, Monmouthshire._


Πηγή : hmtships.googlepages.com/home

_HMT Lancashire_

HMT.Lancashire(2)Built 1914 for Bibby Line, in 1930 converted to permanent troopship, scrapped at Barrow in 1956. Length 502 ft. Breadth 57 ft. Depth 35'10" Tonnage 9,543 tons, H.P. 6,000 
Πηγή : hmtships.googlepages.com/home

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _Sinaia_ was a nice ship of the _Cyprien Fabre_ and she had stopped in Piraeus very often
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53391



Οι Ελληνοαμερικανοι της AHEPA καταφθανουν στην Ελλαδα με το _Sinaia_ το 1928. Απο το Ιστορικο Φωτογραφικο Αρχειο του ΕΡΤ.  

Και σας διαβεβαιω οτι ελαχιστοι Ελληνες της Αμερικης ακολουθουν πια την  AHEPA (με τους μυστηρους "υπατους προεδρους" και "υπατους γραμματεις" της) και φυσικα κανεις δεν φοραει αυτα τα φεσακια. 

Ο Ελληνισμος της Αμερικης εχει αλλαξει παρα πολυ απο την εποχη της φωτογραφιας αυτης....  Ευτυχως

Sinaia 1928.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_One more photo of_ _Andre Lebon_ of Messageries Maritimes

Andre Lebon.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _HMT Empire Clyde
> TSS. Cameronia. Later renamed SS. Empire Clyde - 7515tons built 1925 Passenger ship. 
> Scrapped in September 1957 at Newport, Monmouthshire.
> Πηγή : hmtships.googlepages.com/home_



*Empire Windrush*

Here we have some pictures from the ill-fated *Empire Windrush* and from its burning on March 30, 1954

First, there is a very surprising INA film from 1954 here
http://www.ina.fr/video/CAF97515428/...-alger.fr.html

EW all.jpg

Then you can read the comments of one of the survivors here
http://sites.google.com/site/hmtships/home



> _Fifty three years ago – The Empire Windrush Shipwreck_ _ Memoirs of Capt RN (retd) Michael RH Page, a passenger on the Windrush_
> _I was a passenger onboard the Troopship Empire Windrush when she caught fire off Algiers in March 1954.   This year is the 53rd anniversary of a remarkable rescue when over 1200 men women and children were saved without a single fatal casualty. Sadly four crew members died in the initial explosion but that was all.There were a number of fascinating stories reported at the time and it would be interesting to see who still remembers that day.  My own memory is still vivid because the day became the first of a new life.  On board were all my worldly possessions and I never saw any of them again with the important exception of my camera and a pocket full of films.   The pictures I took were published in Algiers and then made available to the UK papers without my consent. It was quite interesting to walk down Fleet Street and ask how it was done!!   More important the shipwreck was the cause of my meeting my wife Valerie. Her cousin was also a survivor and we met again at the Summer Ball at the Royal Naval College Greenwich.  Valerie was his guest: the rest is history.  I was returning from the Far East where I had been serving in HMS Defender, a Daring class destroyer in the Korean campaign. The troopship had been in trouble in the Suez Canal with engine problems.  On the last Saturday of the voyage, there was a party to celebrate being “nearly home” but in the early hours there was a large sump explosion in the engine room.  The fire spread rapidly and we had to abandon ship.  Fortunately there were many other vessels in the vicinity, the sea was calm and the sun was rising. Everyone was picked up from lifeboats or out of the water and we were taken to Algiers.  After a night in Algiers HMS Triumph, an Aircraft Carrier arrived to take us all to Gibraltar. Then the RAF flew us home. I was officer in charge of the Ratings flight and still have the nominal list. For a young bachelor it was all rather a joke but for those families returning from a 3 year foreign posting it was anything but.  This picture shows the ship burning taken from my lifeboat that carried many of the officer passengers (and with me in charge!)  Picture Windrush 1  The other I took from our lifeboat as we approached the P&O Freighter Socotra.  Picture Windrush 2 . I took many more pictures and I still have the news papers published in Algiers and London using some of these._


EW.jpg

EW2.jpg

EW3.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Να παραθέσω εδώ μία περιληπτική αναφορά στα Υπερωκεανια (Ocean Liners) που βρήκα στη δ/νση :
http://www.hellenica.de/Ship/Yperokeaneio.html

Το Υπερωκεάνειο (Ocean Liner) είναι κατηγορία επιβατηγού πλοίου ικανού να διαπλέει ωκεανό. Τα πρώτα υπερωκεάνεια άρχισαν να διαπλέουν τον Ατλαντικό περί το 1840. Η περίοδος όμως ακμής της εν λόγω κατηγορίας πλοίων ήταν από τα τέλη του 19ου αιώνα μέχρι τα μέσα του 20ου. Δυστυχώς τα πλοία αυτά συνδέθηκαν ιστορικά, εκτός ελαχίστων εξαιρέσεων, με τις άγριες εποχές του φαινομένου της μετανάστευσης καλούμενα και «μεταναστευτικά ποντοπόρα πλοία».

*Τα διασημότερα*
Μεταξύ των διασημότερων υπερωκεανείων ήταν το Υ/Κ Μαυριτάνια (Mauretania) (Βρετανικό) που επί 23 χρόνια (1910-1933) έφερε τη γαλάζια σημαία του ταχύτερου πλοίου, αδελφό πλοίο του άτυχου Υ/Κ Λουζιτάνια (Lusitania), το "Ακουϊτανία" (Aquitania) που έφερε 4 καπνοδόχους, το γερμανικό "Πατρίδα" (Vaterland) που κατασχέθηκε το 1917 στη Ν. Υόρκη από τους Αμερικανούς και μετονομάστηκε σε Υ/Κ Λεβιάθαν (Leviathan), ο άτυχος Τιτανικός που βυθίστηκε στο παρθενικό του ταξίδι, το ιταλικό Υ/Κ Ρεξ (Rex) και τα γερμανικά "Ευρώπη" και "Βρέμη" (Bremen). Επίσης τα Βρετανικά Υ/Κ Βασίλισσα Μαίρη (Queen Mary ) και Υ/Κ Βασίλισσα Ελισάβετ (Queen Elizabeth) γιγαντιαία υπερωκεάνια των δεκαετιών 1940 – 1950, το γαλλικό Υ/Κ Νορμανδία (Normandie) που έσπασε το φράγμα των 4 ημερών για το διάπλου του Ατλαντικού σε 3 ημέρες και 22 ώρες το 1937 - (καταστράφηκε από πυρκαγιά στο λιμάνι της Ν. Υόρκης το 1942), και το "Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες" (United States) που κατέρριψε το 1952 το ρεκόρ διάπλου σε 3 ημέρες και 10 ώρες με μέση ταχύτητα τους 35 κόμβους. Και να σκεφθεί κανείς ότι πριν 100 χρόνια το 1833 ο Royal William τροχήλατο ιστιοφόρο της εποχής επέτυχε το διάπλου του Ατλαντικού σε χρόνο, διαφημιζόμενο τότε, των μόλις 25 ημερών!
*1950 - 1955*
Το 1955 τα άνω των 30.000 τόνων εκτοπίσματος Υπερωκεάνια ήταν μόλις εννέα:
* Υ/Κ "Βασίλισσα Ελισάβετ", 83.673τον, μ.987,4 ft, π.118,6 ft , β.68,4 ft, Βρετανικό.
* Υ/Κ Βασίλισσα Μαίρη, ε. 81.237τον, μ.975,2 ft, π.118,6 ft , β.68,5 ft, Βρετανικό.
* "Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες" ε.53.329τον, μ.916,8 ft, π.101,6 ft, β.39,0 ft, ΗΠΑ
* "Ελευθερία" εκτόπισμ. 51.840τον, μ.890,2 ft, π.102,1 ft, β.48,0 ft, Γαλλικό.
* Υ/Κ Ιλ ντε Φρανς εκτοπισ.44.356τον, μ. 763,6 ft, πλ. 91,6 ft, β.55,8 ft, Γαλλικό.
* Υ/Κ "Νέο ¶μστερνταμ" εκτ.36.667τον, μ. 713,7 ft, πλ. 88,3 ft, β.50,0 ft, Ολλανδικό.
* Υ/Κ "Μαυριτανία" εκτοπίσ. 35.677τον, μ. 739,4 ft, πλ. 89,4 ft, β.51,7 ft, Βρετανικό.
* Υ/Κ "Καρόνια" εκτοπίσματ. 34.183τον, μ. 587,5 ft, πλ. 91,4 ft, β.48,7 ft, Βρετανικό και
* Υ/Κ "Παστέρ" με εκτοπίσμ.30.447τον, μ. 670,7 ft, πλ. 88,0 ft, β.52,6 ft, Γαλλικό.
*Υπό Ελληνική Σημαία*
*Εταιρείες*
Οι ελληνικές υπερπόντιες γραμμές που αναπτύχθηκαν ήταν κυρίως δύο η γραμμή Βορείου Ατλαντικού (1907 – 1977), που τη διέκοψε για επτά χρόνια ο Β' Παγκόσμιος Πόλεμος και η γραμμή Αυστραλίας (1947 – 1977).
Οι σημαντικότερες υπερωκεάνιες ελληνικές ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες ήταν: η "Υπερωκεάνιος Ελληνική Ατμοπλοΐα" του Δ. Μωραΐτη, η "Ελληνική Υπερωκεάνιος Ατμοπλοΐα", η "Εθνική Ατμοπλοΐα της Ελλάδος", η "Μπάυρον Ατμοπλοΐα", η "Γκρηκ Λάιν" των Αφων Γουλανδρή, η "Εθνική Ελληνική Γραμμή Αμερικής" του Ε. Ευγενίδη, η "Χανδρίς Λάϊνς" του Α. Χανδρή, η "Χομ Λάϊν" του Ε. Ευγενίδη, η "ΕΛ.ΜΕ.Σ" καθώς και εκείνη του Ι. Λιβανού στο Λονδίνο.
*Πίνακας Υ/Κ*
Παρατίθεται πίνακας ελληνικών Υ/Κ κατ΄ αλφαβητική σειρά (όνομα Υ/Κ Ελλ. Αγγλ.– έτος ναυπήγησης – εκτόπισμα – ταχύτης)
* Υ/Κ Αθήναι (Athinai)1908 6.742τον 15κ.
* Υ/Κ Ακρόπολις (Acropolis) 1890 5.722τον 13κ.
* Υ/Κ Αμερικανίς (Americanis) 1952 17.041τον 17,5κ.
* Υ/Κ Αργεντινή (Argentina) 1913 11.015τον 15κ.
* Υ/Κ Αρκαδία (Arkadia) 1931 20.259τον 19κ.
* Υ/Κ Ασσιμίνα (Assimina) 1915 5.751τον ( :Wink: κ.
* Υ/Κ Ατλάντικ (Atlantic) 1927 20.553τον 21κ.
* Υ/Κ Αυστραλίς (Australis) 1940 33.532τον 24κ.
* Υ/Κ Βασιλεύς Αλέξανδρος 1908 16.971τον ( :Wink: κ.
* Υ/Κ Βασιλεύς Κωνσταντίνος 1914 9.272τον 17κ.
* Υ/Κ Βασίλισσα ¶ννα Μαρία 1955 25.516τον 21κ.
* Υ/Κ Βασίλισσα Σοφία«αδελφό» "Β.Κωνσταντίνος".
* Υ/Κ Βασίλισσα Φρειδερίκη πρώην «Ατλάνικ».
* Υ/Κ Βραζιλία (Brasil) 1905 10.754τον 19κ.
* Υ/Κ Βρετάνη (Britany) 1951 16.355τον 18κ.
* Υ/Κ Βρετανίς (Britanis) 1932 18.017τον 20κ.
* Υ/Κ Βύρων (Byron) πρώην «Μεγάλη Ελλάς»
* Υ/Κ Έδισων (Edison) 1896 10.711τον 15κ.
* Υ/Κ Ελληνίς (Ellinis) 1932 18.163τον 19,5κ.
* Υ/Κ Εριέττα (Henrietta) 1929 14.131τον 15κ.
* Υ/Κ Εριέττα (Henrietta Latsi) 1937 23.722τον 20κ.
* Υ/Κ Θεμιστοκλής (Themistocles) 1907 6.045τον 13κ.
* Υ/Κ Θεσσαλονίκη (Thessaloniki) 1890 4.672τον 12κ.
* Υ/Κ Ιταλία (Italia) 1928 20.223τον 17κ.
* Υ/Κ Ιωάννινα (Ioannina) 1897 4.167τον 12,5κ.
* Υ/Κ Κάιρο (Cairo) 1907 1344τον 14κ.
* Υ/Κ Καμπέρα (Canberra) 1913 7.707τον 15κ.
* *Υ/Κ Κολούμπια (Colymbia) 1913 9.424τον 15κ.*
* Υ/Κ Κυρήνεια (Cyrenia) 1911 7.527τον 17κ.
* Υ/Κ Κωνσταντινούπολις (Constantinople) 1897 11.456 15κ.
* Υ/Κ Λακωνία (Lakonia) 1930 20.314τον 17κ.
* Υ/Κ Μακεδονία (Macedonia) 1912 6.333τον 17κ.
* Υ/Κ Μαργαρίτα (Margarita) 1945 9.124τον 15κ.
* Υ/Κ Μαργαρίτα Λ (Margarita L) 1960 37.640 22κ.
* Υ/Κ Μαριάννα (Marianna) 1930 14.128
* Υ/Κ Μαριάννα ΙV (Marianna IV) 1944 9.140 15κ.
* Υ/Κ Μαριάννα Λάτση (Marianna) 1935 23580τον 20κ.
* Υ/Κ Μαριάννα VI (Marianna VI) 1951 14.083τον 16κ.
* Υ/Κ Μαριάννα 9 (Marianna 9) 1961 19393τον 20κ.
* Υ/Κ Μεγάλη Ελλάς Βλ. "Βασιλεύς Κωνσταντίνος"
* Υ/Κ Μωραΐτης (Moraitis) πρώην «Θεμιστοκλής»
* Υ/Κ Μωρέας (Moreas) 1902 8.497τον 15κ.
* Υ/Κ Νέα Ελλάς (Nea Hellas) 1922 16.991τον 16κ.
* Υ/Κ Νεπτούνια (Neptunia) 1920 10.519τον 15κ.
* Υ/Κ Ολύμπια (Olympia) 1953 22.979τον 22κ.
* Υ/Κ Ομηρικός (Homeric) 1931 18.017τον 20κ.
* Υ/Κ Πατρίς (Patris) 1909 4390τον 14κ.
* Υ/Κ Πατρίς (Patris) 1950 18.400τον 18,5κ.
* Υ/Κ Πρωτέα (Protea) 1920 7.430τον 15κ.
* Υ/Κ Ρένα (Rena) 1906 1.619τον 12κ.
* Υ/Κ Τασμανία (Tasmania) 1940 11.072τον 17κ.
* Υ/Κ Τζένη (Jenny) 1918 7.914τον ( :Wink: κ.
Ευνόητο είναι ότι τα προ του Β’ Παγκοσμίου πολέμου, ελληνικά Υ/Κ είχαν πολύ περιορισμένους χώρους για πολυτελή παραμονή αφού ήταν κατά το πλείστον διασκευασμένα για μεταφορές μεταναστών.
*Αλλαγή πορείας*
Η Βασιλεία των υπερωκεανίων άρχισε να τερματίζεται με την εξέλιξη των αεροπορικών συγκοινωνιών. Από τη δεκαετία του 1970 παρόλο που εξακολουθούσαν να υπάρχουν δίκτυα υπερωκεάνιων γραμμών άρχισαν σιγά – σιγά να αποσύρονται και να μετατρέπονται σε ποντοπόρα κρουαζιερόπλοια, στο νέο τουριστικό κλάδο που ανθεί σήμερα ιδιαίτερα.

----------


## τοξοτης

*Alsatian / Empress of France (I)*

Πηγή :  http://www.greatships.net/empressfrance.html

*This ship, originally the Allan Line's Alsatian, was built in Glasgow by William Beardmore & Sons. The first transatlantic liner with a cruiser stern, Alsatian was launched in March 1913, and made her maiden voyage 17 January 1914, Liverpool-St. John, New Brunswick.* 
*Alsatian served as an armed merchant cruiser from August 1914 until December 1918. During this service, she took part in rescuing the crew of White Star's Oceanic which was wrecked in September 1914. In 1917, the acquisition of Alsatian and the rest of the Allan Line by Canadian Pacific, a process that had begun in 1913, was completed.* 
*During a 1919 overhaul, Alsatian was renamed Empress of France. She returned to service in September 1919, again serving Canada, although her European terminus moved from Liverpool to Southampton to Hamburg and back to Southampton between 1922 and 1928. She set three Canadian service speed records: westbound in August 1920 and July 1924, and eastbound in July 1924, and also set a record for fastest Liverpool-Quebec-Liverpool roundtrip, in July 1921. Converted from coal to oil fuel in 1924, Empress of France also made several round-the-world cruises during the 1920s. Empress of France served on Canadian Pacific's transpacific service for a year beginning in October 1928 and then returned to the Liverpool-Canada route. She made her final voyage, Southampton-Cherbourg-Quebec, in September 1931 and was then laid up. She was scrapped in 1934.* *Sources: Bonsor's North Atlantic Seaway; Haws' Merchant Fleets.*

*Cigarette Card*





*Postcards*

----------


## τοξοτης

*Corsican*

*Corsican was built for the Allan Line by Barclay, Curle & Co., of Glasgow, and was launched in April 1907. Her maiden voyage, on 31 October of the same year, was from Liverpool to St. John, New Brunswick, a route she would remain on until early 1914. (During that period, four of her trips were on charter to Canadian Pacific.)* 
*On 12 August 1912, Corsican collided with an iceberg near Belle Isle, but escaped with only minor damage.* 
*From April 1914, Corsican made four Glasgow-Montrιal roundtrips before being taken over as a troopship in August. During her trooping duties she became Canadian Pacific property when the acquisition of the Allan Line was completed on 16 July 1917. She re-entered commercial service with an August 1918 sailing from London to Montrιal and then returned to Liverpool-St. John service in January 1919.* 
*Over the next three years, Corsican served Canada from London, Glasgow, Liverpool and Antwerp. A major refitting in 1922 left her with a new passenger accommodation configuration (cabin/third) and a new name (Margrave). Margrave's final voyage, from Glasgow to Montrιal by way of Belfast and Quιbec began on 26 April 1923. On 21 May, on the return leg of that trip, she was wrecked on Freel Rock, 20 miles (32 km) west of Cape Race. Although no lives were lost, the ship was a total loss.* *Sources: Haws Merchant Fleets; Bonsor's North Atlantic Seaway; Kludas' Great Passenger Ships of the World.* 

Πηγή : http://www.greatships.net/corsican.html




*Romanic / Scandinavian*

Πηγή : http://www.greatships.net/romanic.html


*Romanic was built by Harland & Wolff, Belfast, as Dominion Line's New England. Launched in 1898, she made her maiden voyage 30 June 1898, Liverpool-Boston. J.P. Morgan's International Mercantile Marine acquired both Dominion and White Star in 1902, and in 1903 Dominion's Boston service was transferred to White Star. New England went to White Star too, and was renamed Romanic.* 
*Romanic instituted White Star's Boston service, sailing from Liverpool to Boston on 19 November 1903 and departing from the Hoosac Tunnel Docks for the Azores, Gibraltar and Italy on 5 December. She remained on the Boston-Mediterranean service for her entire White Star career, which lasted until November 1911. She was then sold to Allan Line and renamed Scandinavian. She became Canadian Pacific's Scandinavian after Canadian Pacific absorbed Allan in 1917. Scandinavian was scrapped in 1922. Sources: Haws' Merchant Fleets; Bonsor's North Atlantic Seaway; The Sunday Herald (Boston), 6 December 1903; Boston Daily Advertiser, 6 December 1903.* 
**

**

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Romanic / Scandinavian*
> 
> Πηγή : http://www.greatships.net/romanic.html
> 
> 
> *Romanic was built by Harland & Wolff, Belfast, as Dominion Line's New England. Launched in 1898, she made her maiden voyage 30 June 1898, Liverpool-Boston. J.P. Morgan's International Mercantile Marine acquired both Dominion and White Star in 1902, and in 1903 Dominion's Boston service was transferred to White Star. New England went to White Star too, and was renamed Romanic. 
> Romanic instituted White Star's Boston service, sailing from Liverpool to Boston on 19 November 1903 and departing from the Hoosac Tunnel Docks for the Azores, Gibraltar and Italy on 5 December. She remained on the Boston-Mediterranean service for her entire White Star career, which lasted until November 1911. She was then sold to Allan Line and renamed Scandinavian. She became Canadian Pacific's Scandinavian after Canadian Pacific absorbed Allan in 1917. Scandinavian was scrapped in 1922.* *Sources: Haws' Merchant Fleets; Bonsor's North Atlantic Seaway; The Sunday Herald (Boston), 6 December 1903; Boston Daily Advertiser, 6 December 1903.  
> 
> 
> ...




Τι μου θυμιζεις...

Προ 25 ετων αρχισα να μαζευω καρτ ποσταλ ολων των υπερωκεανειων που μετεφεραν μεταναστες!  Οι πρωτες καρτες που μαζεψα ηταν οι εγχρωμες διαφορων ζωγραφων... Και καλα εκανα.  Τις αγοραζα τοτε 1 −2 δολλαρια την καθεμια και τωρα δεν τις βρισκεις με λιγοτερο απο 20 δολλαρια...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τα *μεγαλυτερα υπερωκεανεια του κοσμου* το 1903. Απο την Γερμανικη Εγκυκλοπαιδεια *Herders Konversations Lexikon*, Freiburg, 1903, της προσωπικης μου συλλογης.

Lexikon.jpgDamfer 1903.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> DEUTSCHLAND 1900-1925
> 
> www.thegreatoceanliners.com/deutschland.html
> *Deutschland/Victoria Luise/Hansa* 
> *1900 - 1925*
> 
> n order to snatch the Blue Riband of the Atlantic from BritainΆs _Campania_ and _Lucania_, the German shipping line Norddeutscher Lloyd, based at Bremen, commissioned the 14,000-ton _Kaiser Wilhelm der Grosse_ in 1897. As that ship was able to maintain an Atlantic crossing time of above 22 knots, the Blue Riband was in GermanyΆs hands before the yearΆs end. The _Kaiser Wilhelm der Grosse_ was the largest ship afloat, _HAPAG's speed champion_ Deutschland_._and her luxurious interiors attracted passengers from all over Europe. Her four funnels indicated safety and comfort for the average emigrant. 
> However, the Norddeutscher Lloyd was not the only German shipping line. The Hamburg-based Hamburg-Amerika Linie watched enviously as their archrivalΆs _Kaiser Wilhelm der Grosse_ took all the glory. Just as the rivalry between BritainΆs Cunard Line and White Star Line, the German rivalry required a response from the other part. The Hamburg-Amerika Linie was not late in realising that to maintain their reputation they had to commission a ship to rival - and even outmatch - the _Kaiser Wilhelm der Grosse_. 
> ................
> *The Deutschland/Victoria Luise/Hansa - Specifications:*Length:*684 feet* (209 m)Beam:*67 feet* (20.5 m)Tonnage:*16,502 gross tons*Engines:*Quadruple expansion engines powering two propellers.*Service speed:*22 knots*Passengers:*2,050 people*


_Deutschland_ from my personal copy of a _Guide through Europe_ presented by the *Hamburg Amerika Linie* in 1911

HAPAG 1911.jpg
Deutschland.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Πολυ ωραια και αυτο και το _Celtic_


Ψάχνω να βρώ φωτ/φιες από παλιά υπερωκεάνια με <μπουσουλα> τον κατάλογο της Γερμανικής εγκυκλοπαίδειας που δημοσίευσες.
Πολλών εξ αυτών έχουν ήδη δημοσιευεθεί.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ψάχνω να βρώ φωτ/φιες από παλιά υπερωκεάνια με <μπουσουλα> τον κατάλογο της Γερμανικής εγκυκλοπαίδειας που δημοσίευσες.
> Πολλών εξ αυτών έχουν ήδη δημοσιευεθεί.


Το καταλαβα. Αν θελεις ανεβαζω και αλλες σελιδες. Εχει ωραιοτατα πραγματα

----------


## τοξοτης

*MINNEAPOLIS*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...apolis-01.html



http://www.greatships.net/minneapolis.html

*Minneapolis*
*A product of Harland & Wolff, Belfast, Atlantic Transport's Minneapolis was launched in November 1899. The eldest of three sisters -- Minnehaha and Minnetonka (I) were the others -- Minneapolis made her maiden voyage, Belfast-New York-London on 10 May 1900. She then entered ATL's regular London-New York service.* 

*Taken over as a troop transport when World War I began, Minneapolis sank in the Mediterranean northeast of Malta on 23 March 1916, two days after being torpedoed by U 35. There were 12 fatalities among the 189 people on board. Sources: Bonsor's North Atlantic Seaway; Wiliams' Wartime Disasters at Sea*

*http://www.greatships.net/minneapolis.html*

**

**

----------


## τοξοτης

*SKAUBRYN*

Πηγή : www.fremantleports.com.au/.../19801989.asp


1955 Skaubryn

----------


## τοξοτης

*IBERIA*

Πηγή : www.fremantleports.com.au/.../19801989.asp


1966 P&O Liner Iberia preparing to sail

*GUGLIELMO MARCONI*

Πηγή : www.fremantleports.com.au/.../19801989.asp


1975 Lloyd Triestino Liner Guglielmo Marconi 


After being a regular visitor to the Port of Fremantle for several years the 28,000 ton Guglielmo Marconi made her last scheduled visit on 16th November 1975. The Marconi was withdrawn from the Australian run and from January 1976 she was transferred to the South American run.  
Απλά ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΑ

Πηγή : www.fremantleports.com.au/.../19801989.asp


1986/87 America's Cup Cruise Ships

----------


## τοξοτης

> _Ophir_ photo of 1907
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32289


Φίλε Νίκο , 
Να εμπλουτίσω και εγώ το θέμα με μία ακόμη φωτ/φία που βρήκα

Πηγή :  www.fremantleports.com.au/.../19801989.asp



1901 Royal Yacht Ophir 

Carrying the Duke and Duchess of Cornwall and York, later King George V and Queen Mary, seen leaving port. During their visit South Quay was officially renamed Victoria Quay. The royal couple journeyed to Australia to preside over the opening of Parliament in the newly established Commonwealth of Australia.

----------


## τοξοτης

*Eight Ocean Liners - 9th of July 1963*

From top to bottom

Brasil - Moore McCormack Line
Hanseatic - Hamburg-Atlantik Line
Queen Mary - Cunard-White Star Line
France - French Line
Olympia - Greek Line
Atlantic - American Export Line
Leonardo DaVinci - Italian Line
Independence - American Export Line

Liners-1.jpg

Πηγή : citynoise.org/article/9496

----------


## τοξοτης

*LUSITANIA*

Πηγή : www.ocean-liner.com/nationalism/british-ocean...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> The wonderful and tragically lost _Champollion_ of the _Messageries Maritimes_
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31963


Οι καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες του φιλελληνος  *Phillip  Ramona* http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/ απο την μεγαλη συλλογη προπολεμικων και μεταπολεμικων Γαλλικων πλοιων.

Εδω το *Champollion*
http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/champ.htm

54 φωτογραφιες εκ των οποιων 18 με το εσωτερικο του πλοιου

----------


## τοξοτης

Φαίνεται Νίκο ότι βρήκες φλέβα με Γαλλικό χρυσάφι.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φαίνεται Νίκο ότι βρήκες φλέβα με Γαλλικό χρυσάφι.


Τις ηξερα αυτες τις σελιδες απο εδω και πεντε χρονια γιατι και εγω υπεραγαπω τα Γαλλικα αποικιακα και μεσογειακα πλοια. Πραγματι χιλιαδες φωτογραφιες με απιθανα στοιχεια. Αλλα δυστυχως μονο για την  Messageries Maritimes. Νομιζα οτι τις ξερατε και εσεις

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Vulcania (1928-68, Cantiere Navale Triestino Monfalcone, 23,970 tons, 19 knots, 310-1st, 460-2nd, 310-tourist class and 700-3rd class passengers; Caribia after 1965, scrapped in 1974) and Saturnia (1927-66, Cantieri Monfalcone, 23,970) were great Italian ships, very _kalotaxida_, and always special to travelers. I remember the great praises of the Patraic businessmen and others who had used them.



			 			Απο την προσωπικη μου συλλογη παλαιων περιοδικων (που, φιλοι μου, δεν εχω καιρο να σαρωσω) μια διαφημιση της _Italian Line_ που περιλαμβανει το _Vulcania_και το *Saturnia*. 

Το περιοδικο ειναι το _TIME_ της 5ης Απριλιου 1948. 

From my personal collection of old magazines (which  I have no time to scan) here is an ad of _Italian Line_  that includes the _Vulcania_and the *Saturnia**.

*This is from TIME of April 5, 1948. 

Vulcania.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τα σπουδαια υπερωκεανεια του 1921. Απο ενα οδηγο του ... Brooklyn  του 1921.  Αντωνη (_toxotis_), νομιζω οτι σου ετοιμασα κι αλλη δουλεια

4.jpg
5.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Τα σπουδαια υπερωκεανεια του 1921. Απο ενα οδηγο του ... Brooklyn του 1921. Αντωνη (_toxotis_), νομιζω οτι σου ετοιμασα κι αλλη δουλεια
> 
> 4.jpg
> 5.jpg


Καλά έκανες Νίκο και <μου βρήκες δουλειά>.
Πάντως με μιά γρήγορη ματιά είδα ότι για τα περισσότερα όλο και κάτι έχει δημοσιευθεί.

Το <ROYAL GEORGE> της Cunard line 
(από τη λίστα του φίκου Νίκολα)
Πηγή : http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...George-01.html



http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...George-02.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...George-03.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ολα πολυ ωραια αλλα αυτο το _ROYAL GEORGE_  ειναι μεγαλοπρεπες

----------


## τοξοτης

Το *< ROMA >* 

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...s/Roma-01.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...s/Roma-03.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...s/Roma-06.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...s/Roma-07.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το *< ROMA >* 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...s/Roma-01.html
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...s/Roma-03.html
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...s/Roma-06.html
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...s/Roma-07.html



Ωραιες φωτογραφιες του *Roma*. Φαινεται οτι το πλοιο αυτο εκανε και μερικα ταξιδια απο τον Πειραια σαν μεταναστευτικο
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...5&postcount=84

----------


## τοξοτης

> Ωραιες φωτογραφιες του *Roma*. Φαινεται οτι το πλοιο αυτο εκανε και μερικα ταξιδια απο τον Πειραια σαν μεταναστευτικο
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...5&postcount=84


Και έλεγα ότι κάπου το είχα ξαναδεί. Εψαξα στην ενότητα με τις φωτογραφίες  και όχι στα μεταναστευτικά.

----------


## τοξοτης

Το *VENEZIA>*  της Fabre line

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...enezia-01.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...enezia-02.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το *VENEZIA>*  της Fabre line
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...enezia-01.html
> 
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...enezia-02.html



Λοιπον, καταληγω στο συμπερασμα οτι η Fabre Line ειχε κατι σκουριασμενα παλιοκαραβα... Κακομοιροι μετανεστες!

----------


## τοξοτης

> Λοιπον, καταληγω στο συμπερασμα οτι η Fabre Line ειχε κατι σκουριασμενα παλιοκαραβα... Κακομοιροι μετανεστες!


 
Νίκο ,
Πιστεύω ότι τα μεταναστευτικά της εποχής εκείνης ήταν τα σύγχρονα δουλεμπορικά.
Στα παλιά πήγαιναν τους σκλάβους αλυσοδεμένους και με το ζόρι.
Στα νεώτερα <οι σκλάβοι> πλήρωναν για να υποφέρουν στο ταξίδι τους όποιους εξευτελισμούς και απαράδεκτες συνθήκες διαβίωσης

----------


## τοξοτης

Το *< MINNEKAHDA >* της Atlantic Transport line

http://www.greatships.net/minnekahda.html



Although ordered from Harland & Wolff, Belfast, in 1913, Minnekahda was not launched until March 1917, the delay caused by other work deemed more vital to Britain's war effort. Upon completion, she entered service as a troopship, serving in that capacity until January 1920. Still not yet fitted out for passenger service, Minnekahda finally made her first commercial voyage for her owner, the Atlantic Transport Line, on 27 March 1920, from London to New York. 

She remained on that service until October, also making one New York-Hamburg-London-New York roundtrip on charter to the American Line in July. She was then refitted with accommodations for 2,150 third-class passengers, and made her first sailing as a passenger liner on 31 March 1921, again on charter to the American Line, a New York-Hamburg-Naples-New York trip. Then, from May 1921 until January 1925, she remained in the American Line's service, on a New York-Hamburg route. 
On 24 March 1925, Minnekahda finally made her first passenger sailing for ATL, from London to New York, after being refitted to a tourist/third cabin configuration. She made her final voyage on that route in September 1931, and was then laid up at New York. Four and a half years later, on 14 April 1936, she sailed from New York to be broken up at Dalmur, Scotland. 
*Sources: Bonsor's North Atlantic Seaway; Haws' Merchant Fleets in Profile.* 
**

**

**

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το *< MINNEKAHDA >* της Atlantic Transport line
> http://www.greatships.net/minnekahda.html
> Although ordered from Harland & Wolff, Belfast, in 1913, Minnekahda was not launched until March 1917, the delay caused by other work deemed more vital to Britain's war effort. Upon completion, she entered service as a troopship, serving in that capacity until January 1920. Still not yet fitted out for passenger service, Minnekahda finally made her first commercial voyage for her owner, the Atlantic Transport Line, on 27 March 1920, from London to New York. 
> 
> She remained on that service until October, also making one New York-Hamburg-London-New York roundtrip on charter to the American Line in July. She was then refitted with accommodations for 2,150 third-class passengers, and made her first sailing as a passenger liner on 31 March 1921, again on charter to the American Line, a New York-Hamburg-Naples-New York trip. Then, from May 1921 until January 1925, she remained in the American Line's service, on a New York-Hamburg route. 
> On 24 March 1925, Minnekahda finally made her first passenger sailing for ATL, from London to New York, after being refitted to a tourist/third cabin configuration. She made her final voyage on that route in September 1931, and was then laid up at New York. Four and a half years later, on 14 April 1936, she sailed from New York to be broken up at Dalmur, Scotland. 
> *Sources: Bonsor's North Atlantic Seaway; Haws' Merchant Fleets in Profile.*


Μπραβο! Το βρηκες. Ηθελα να μαθω γι αυτο το πλοιο! Πολυ ενδιαφερον

----------


## τοξοτης

Πληροφοριακά η Atlantic Transport line εκτός του MINNEKAHDA είχε και τα :

Mesaba , Minneapolis , Minnehaha , Minnekahda , Minnetonka Minnetonka (II) , Minnewaska (III) , Minnewaska (IV) , Mohegan

Μερικά ακόμη για το MINNEKAHDA

http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/AtlanticT...#anchor1319888


*Postcard of Minnekahda.*


Επίσης στοιχεία στο :
http://www.atlantictransportline.us/...Minnekahda.htm

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πληροφοριακά η Atlantic Transport line εκτός του MINNEKAHDA είχε και τα :
> 
> Mesaba , Minneapolis , Minnehaha , Minnekahda , Minnetonka Minnetonka (II) , Minnewaska (III) , Minnewaska (IV) , Mohegan


Τους αρεσαν τα πλοια που ειχαν ονοματα που ξεκινουσαν με *Μ*, οπως η αλλη Αμερικανικη εταιρεια που ειχε πλοια που αρχιζαν απο *E*

----------


## τοξοτης

Το *< Windsor Castle > Α!* 

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Castle-05.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Castle-06.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Castle-12.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Castle-15.html

----------


## τοξοτης

Το *< Windsor Castle > Β!* 

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Castle-03.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Castle-14.html

----------


## τοξοτης

Φωτογραφίες δεν είναι.
Αν έχει ξαναμπεί δε γνωρίζω.
Στο βιντεάκι αυτό εμφανίζονται κάποια oceanliners

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nbh3Y...28150A&index=0

¶λλο ένα παρόμοιο βιντεάκι είναι το παρακάτω 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNDo2...28150A&index=3

----------


## τοξοτης

RMSP *<* *ORCA >*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...s/Orca-01.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...s/Orca-02.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Για τον φιλο _τοξοτης_ και για οσους αλλους ενδιαφερονται για τα πολυ παλια υπερωκεανια και αλλα πλοια, παρουσιαζω εδω σελιδες απο το _Lloyd's Register_ του *1901*.

Οι σελιδες αυτες παρουσιαζουν ολα τα επιβατηγα και υπερωκεανια (κατα χωραν) με βαση την ταχυτητα τους και ξεκινωντας απο αυτα που εκαναν πανω απο 20 κομβους.
Οι λιστες αυτες μαλλον θα χαροποιησουν οσους απο εμας ενδιαφερομαστε για τα πολυ παλια πλοια.... Αναμεσα τους θα βρειτε και πολλα πλοια που εγιναν αργοτερα Ελληνικα επιβατηγα

Lloyds 1901.jpgLloyd's register of shipping Vol2 1.jpg

Lloyd's register of shipping Vol2 2.jpgLloyd's register of shipping Vol2 3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σελιδες απο το _Lloyd's Register_ του *1901*. 2.

Οι σελιδες αυτες παρουσιαζουν ολα τα επιβατηγα και υπερωκεανια (κατα χωραν) με βαση την ταχυτητα τους.

Οι λιστες αυτες μαλλον θα χαροποιησουν οσους απο εμας ενδιαφερομαστε για τα πολυ παλια πλοια.... Αναμεσα τους θα βρειτε και πολλα πλοια που εγιναν αργοτερα Ελληνικα επιβατηγα

Lloyd's register of shipping Vol2 4.jpgLloyd's register of shipping Vol2 5.jpg
Lloyd's register of shipping Vol2 6.jpgLloyd's register of shipping Vol2 7.jpg
Lloyd's register of shipping Vol2 8.jpgLloyd's register of shipping Vol2 9.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σελιδες απο το _Lloyd's Register_ του *1901*. 

Οι σελιδες αυτες παρουσιαζουν ολα τα επιβατηγα και υπερωκεανια (κατα χωραν) με βαση την ταχυτητα τους.

Οι λιστες αυτες μαλλον θα χαροποιησουν οσους απο εμας ενδιαφερομαστε για τα πολυ παλια πλοια.... Αναμεσα τους θα βρειτε και πολλα πλοια που εγιναν αργοτερα Ελληνικα επιβατηγα

Lloyd's register of shipping Vol2 10.jpgLloyd's register of shipping Vol2 11.jpg
Lloyd's register of shipping Vol2 12.jpgLloyd's register of shipping Vol2 13.jpg
Lloyd's register of shipping Vol2 14.jpgLloyd's register of shipping Vol2 15.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Από τα <αργά> του καταλόγου του *Lloyd's Register* *1901* που δημοσίευσε ο φίλος Νίκος Πέππας.

το <12αρι> *PRINSES AMALIA*
*http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Amalia-01.html*
*Prinses Amalia-01*

**

Αλλο ένα <αργο 12αρι> απο την ίδια λίστα το 

*< SS BULARIAN>*
*http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...garian-01.html*


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...garian-02.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Από τα <αργά> του καταλόγου του *Lloyd's Register* *1901* που δημοσίευσε ο φίλος Νίκος Πέππας.
> 
> το <12αρι>  *PRINSES AMALIA*
> *http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Amalia-01.html*
> *Prinses Amalia-01*



Ε βεβαια... Αυτο φαινεται πραγματι πολυ αργο

----------


## τοξοτης

*< CITY OF ROME >*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...20Rome-01.html



*Lloyd's Register* του *1901* ( < 1000 G.T. )

*< PRINCESS BEATRICE >*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...atrice-01.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Lloyd's Register* του *1901* ( < 1000 G.T. )
> 
> *< MAGNETIC >*  (White Star Line)
> 
> *http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...gnetic-01.html*


Μικρουλη ηταν... Που πηγαινε;

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μικρουλη ηταν... Που πηγαινε;


Τωρα το βρηκα... Αδελφι του *Electric* που εγινε γνωστο σαν το *Πελοποννησος* (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...light=electric) στην Ελλαδα  http://www.gregormacgregor.com/Tod&M...ectric_142.htm

----------


## τοξοτης

*Lloyd's Register* του *1901* ( < 1000 G.T. )

*< OXUS >*  ( Messageries Maritimes )

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...s/Oxus-01.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...s/Oxus-02.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...s/Oxus-03.html


Με την ευκαιρία και εκτός λάθους η εταιρεία αυτή δεν είναι που γύρω στα 1900 πλοία της περνούσαν  από Κωνσταντινούπολη  Τένεδο Μυτιλήνη κ.α νησιά.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Lloyd's Register* του *1901* ( < 1000 G.T. )
> 
> *< OXUS >*  ( Messageries Maritimes )
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...s/Oxus-01.html
> 
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...s/Oxus-02.html
> 
> ...



Φυσικα
Αυτη ηταν!

Διαβασε εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...ht=messageries και θα δεις ολα τα πλοια. Αλλα το *Oxus* μαλλον πηγαινε στον Ινδικο Ωκεανο

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Lloyd's Register* του *1901* ( < 1000 G.T. )
> 
> *< PRINCESS BEATRICE >*
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...atrice-01.html


 
Θα το λεγαμε αδελφακι του _Αιγαιου_ και της _Αγγελικας_ μια και ανηκε στην ιδια ετιαρεια (Canadian Pacific). Εδω ενα ακομη αρθρο γι αυτο απο το γνωστο βιβλιο Pacific Coastal Liners του Gordon Newell & Joe Williamson, 1959

p.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Νίκο έχεις δίκιο και το πλοίο αυτό από λάθος μπήκε εδώ γιατί είναι > των 1.000 g.t.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Φυσικα
> Αυτη ηταν!
> 
> Διαβασε εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...ht=messageries και θα δεις ολα τα πλοια. Αλλα το *Oxus* μαλλον πηγαινε στον Ινδικο Ωκεανο


Έχεις δίκιο

----------


## τοξοτης

*< SAGHALIEN >* (Messageries Maritimes)

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...halien-04.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...halien-05.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...halien-06.html



Απορία : Επειδή όλα τα πλοία της εταιρείας αυτής που έχω δει <ήταν μαύρα> το πιο πάνω εικονιζόμενο <άσπρο> ήταν εξαίρεση ή ήταν αγορά από άλλη εταιρεία και δεν είχαν αλλάξει ακόμη τα χρώματα ??

*loyd's Register* του *1901*

*< SAGHALIEN > 2* (Messageries Maritimes)

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...halien-07.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...halien-08.html



*loyd's Register* του *1901*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *< SAGHALIEN >* (Messageries Maritimes)
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...halien-04.html
> 
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...halien-05.html
> 
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...halien-06.html
> ...


Ο φιλος μας ο Ραμονα γραφει στο http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/saghal.htm οτι Le Saghalien peint en blanc, entre 1895 et 1905
Επισης διαβασε εδω http://www.frenchlines.com/ship_fr_1315.php




> *< SAGHALIEN > 2* (Messageries Maritimes)
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...halien-07.html
> 
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...halien-08.html
> 
> *loyd's Register* του *1901*


Το πλοιο χαθηκε στην αποβαση της Καλλιπολεως (Gallipoli) κατα την διαρκεια του Πρωτου Παγκοσμιου Πολεμου

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *ORION*
> 
> Πηγή :  www.fremantleports.com.au/.../19801989.asp
> 
>  1961 Orient Liner Orion


Rare video from the end of *Orion.*.. From British Path&#233;

http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=62886

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *ULIMAROA*
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...imaroa-02.html


What a wonderful ship!   She was doing the route from Melbourne, Australia to Hobart Tasmania as well as to New Zealand from 1908-1930.  Here are two nice photos from 1910 in Melbourne

Ulimaroa.jpg

Ulimaroa2.jpg

*SS Ulimaroa* at pier at Port Melbourne, 27 April 1910.  Photograph taken by Thomas Beckett.

Part of a collection of glass plate negatives taken by Dr Thomas George Beckett, doctor, pioneering radiologist and amateur photographer between 1891 and 1910. The collection is primarily of Beckett's family, friends, homes, and towns and suburbs where Beckett and his family lived, including Charlton in central Victoria and Northcote & South Yarra, suburbs of Melbourne, Victoria.

Museum of Victoria, Australia

*SS Ulimaroa*

Biult 1908, Gourlay Brothers, Dundee, Scotland
Tonnage  5,777 tons
Speed 15 knots
Scrapped 1934 in Kobe, Japan

----------


## τοξοτης

*JAN PIETERSZOON COEN*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...20Coen-01.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...20Coen-02.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...20Coen-03.html

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

¶ρη, το El Djezair μου μοιάζει για πρόγονος των αδελφών President de Cazalet/Sidi Bel Abbes, με δύο τσιμινιέρες.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ¶ρη, το El Djezair μου μοιάζει για πρόγονος των αδελφών President de Cazelet/Sidi Bel Abbes, με δύο τσιμινιέρες.


Και αυτο το *El Djezair* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...85&postcount=3  ποιο ειναι;

2.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ο μεταγενέστερος αντικαταστάτης του Νικόλα, που ναυπηγήθηκε το 1952.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ο μεταγενέστερος αντικαταστάτης του Νικόλα, που ναυπηγήθηκε το 1952.


Hm....




> *In 1971 Chandris   purchased another Marseilles-based steamer, the revolutionary   El Djezair, which pioneered the engines-aft layout in   a passenger ship some time before the more famous Southern   Cross (now OceanBreeze/Imperial Majesty). She was   built in 1952 for the Mediterranean services of Cie.de Navigation   Mixte. She was already laid up in Greece when purchased, intended   for conversion to a cruise ship for Sovereign Cruises. After   purchase, Chandris engineers found that her engines were faulty,   so sold her for scrap in 1973.*


Source: http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/ChandrisF...ml#anchor38653

See also
http://books.google.com/books?id=F8d...andris&f=false

----------


## Ellinis

> ¶ρη, το El Djezair μου μοιάζει για πρόγονος των αδελφών President de Cazalet/Sidi Bel Abbes, με δύο τσιμινιέρες.


Αλέξανδρε έτσι νομίζω και εγώ. Αυτό το 1ο El Djazair ήταν άτυχο μιας και καταστράφηκε το 1944 και ενώ είχε πέσει στα χέρια του άξονα. Πιο άτυχη ήταν η επιλογή να πάρουν τις μηχανές απο το κουφάρι -όταν το ανελκύσαν- και να τις βάλουν στο 2ο El Djazair. Οι μηχανές αυτές αποδείχτηκαν προβληματικές και ήταν ο λόγος που δεν ταξίδεψε επί Χανδρή.

----------


## τοξοτης

*S/S MEKNES*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Meknes-01.html



http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Meknes-02.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Meknes-03.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*VOLENDAM*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...lendam-01.html



http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...lendam-04.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...lendam-07.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*VOLUBILIS*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ubilis-02.html


http://public.fotki.com/Magwa/postca...ubilis001.html
Ex-EMPIRE built on behalf of the British armament Eastern & Australian Steamship Company. Brought into service in 1902 on the Australia to Hong-Kong and Japan route. Changed owner twice in 1918 and 1919. Bought by CGT in June 1920 and brought into service in January 1921 on the Bordeaux-Casablanca line, where she remained until January 1931. A very elegant ship. Scrapped in 1931.

Volubilis (paquebot mixte ) 1920 - 1931
materiau de la coque : ............acier
anciens noms du navire : ..........empire
type de navire : ..................paquebot mixte acier
type du propulseur : ..............1 h&eacute;lice
ann&eacute;e de construction du navire : .1902
nom du chantier de construction : .W. Beardmore Co
lieu de construction : ............Glasgow
Ann&eacute;e d'entr&eacute;e en flotte : ........1920
Longueur (en m&egrave;tres) : ............114,21
Largeur (en m&egrave;tres) : .............14,17
Jauge brute (en tonneaux) : .......3582
Port en lourd (en tonnes) : .......5191
Type de moteur : ..................&agrave; pilon, triple expansion 3 cylindres
Puissance du moteur (en chevaux) : 3500
Vitesse en service (en noeuds) : ..12,5

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *S/S MEKNES*
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Meknes-01.html
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Meknes-02.html
> 
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Meknes-03.html


Meknes in a slightly different photo

Meknes.jpg

----------


## britanis

:Confused:

----------


## britanis

> 


now better pictures

Scannen0005_3000x2250_2250KB.jpgScannen0006_3000x2250_2250KB.jpg

Scannen0009_3000x2250_2250KB.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

very interesting photos Andy. In the first and second photo it is the first HERMES of Epirotiki, and this is very rare!
In the second photo I think that she is off Delos.

----------


## britanis

it is from the travel magazin merian

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

One of my absolutely favorite ships of all times...  SAVOIE

Savoie.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το <ASTURIAS>
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53334


			 			Απο το *Asturias* εχουμε ολοκληρο φιλμ της British Path&#233; απο το 1924
http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=24683

----------


## τοξοτης

> One of my absolutely favorite ships of all times... SAVOIE
> 
> Savoie.jpg


Ερώτηση :

Με βάση τα στοιχεία του 
http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/ship...55&name=Savoie

και τις φωτογραφίες 
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...aguaya-04.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...aguaya-05.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...aguaya-03.html

Πρόκειται για το ίδιο πλοίο μετά από μετασκευές ή είναι άλλο διαφορετικό ??

----------


## alcalmp

Καλημερα και πάλι
Οσο και αν εψαξα δεν βρήκα τίποτα για τα 
Βασιλισσα Φρειδερικη και Βασιλισσα Αννα Μαρια 
Οποιαδηποτε πληροφορια καλοδεχουμενη
Ευχαριστω πολυ παιδιά

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Καλωσόρισες στο φόρουμ. Για δες εδώ:

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=41049
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=30670

Στην ενότητα Παλιά liners θα βρεις ότι θέλεις

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *ALBERT BALLIN*
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Ballin-02.html
> 
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Ballin-03.html
> 
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Ballin-04.html



Αυτο ειναι ενα θρυλικο πλοιο )http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_Albert_Ballin) που εφερε το ονομα του περιφημου Albert Ballin που ηταν ο μεγαλος διευθυντης της HAPAG ( ttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albert_Ballin)

----------


## τοξοτης

> Αυτο ειναι ενα θρυλικο πλοιο )http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_Albert_Ballin) που εφερε το ονομα του περιφημου Albert Ballin που ηταν ο μεγαλος διευθυντης της HAPAG ( ttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albert_Ballin)


Νίκο ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *JAN PIETERSZOON COEN*
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...20Coen-01.html
> 
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...20Coen-02.html
> 
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...20Coen-03.html


Απο παλιο περιοδικο ναυπηγικης, νομιζω το Steamship Builder
_Jan Pieterszoon Coen

_JPC.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> A truly unuausual postcard from _Scilla_ of Navigazione Generale Italiana, the United Company formed by Florio and Rubattino.  This is a truly old passenger ship, built by MacNab in Greenock in 1866 and having then just 990 tons. Latter it was modified and increased to 1,214 tons!  She was sunk by a torpedo from a German U-boat close to Kalymnos in 1915, age 55!
> 
> She served mostly the Mediterranean trade, especially from Palermo to Crete and Dodecanessos.
> 
> The postcard is written by a Greek emigrant
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32305



Η ατμοπλοια *Florio-Rubattino*  ειχε πολλα πλοια που οργωναν την Ανατολικη Μεσογειο προ 100 ετων... Εδω τα δρομολογια της εταιρειας στις 22 Αυγουστου 1908


19080822 Florio Rubattino.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Η ατμοπλοια *Florio-Rubattino* ειχε πολλα πλοια που οργωναν την Ανατολικη Μεσογειο προ 100 ετων... Εδω τα δρομολογια της εταιρειας στις 22 Αυγουστου 1908
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 95706


NAVIGAZIONE GENERALE ITALIANA

http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/ngi.html

FLORIO-RUBATTINO

http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/florio.htm

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Η ατμοπλοια *Florio-Rubattino*  ειχε πολλα πλοια που οργωναν την Ανατολικη Μεσογειο προ 100 ετων... Εδω τα δρομολογια της εταιρειας στις 22 Αυγουστου 1908
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 95706



Φιλε τοξοτη

Ειδες, ειδες, τα ονοματα;

Γενουη; Κατανη; Βαρη; Βρενδησιον; Γαλαζιον;

Αξεχαστες εποχες

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Three postcards of the great *Saturnia*, so much remembered for her stops in Patras...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32301
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32302
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32303


Το περιφημο  *Saturnia*, που μαζι με το *Vulcania* ηταν στολιδια της Πατρας για πολλα χρονια! Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (ΕΛΙΑ, http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Saturnia.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ωραιοτατο μοντελο του *OLYMPIC* της White Star που ελαβα σημερα σαν δωρο...

photo.jpg

----------


## rd77

> *MENESTHEUS*
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...stheus-04.html
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...stheus-06.html
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...stheus-09.html


Fascinating ship, never heard of her before! Found some background on her. The space in front of the bridge was likely a cinema, and she had a floating brewery! Below some info, with thanks to the members of Shipsnostalgia.com:

"MENESTHEUS (1929 - 1953) Agamemnon class steel motorship.
O.N. 161134. 7,797g. 4,800n. 460.0 x 59.4 x 29.2 feet.
Two, 8-cyl. 4 S.C.S. A. (740 x 1500mm) oil engines made by Akt. Burmeister & Wains Maskin-og-Skibsbyggeri, Copenhagen, driving twin propeller shafts. 8,600 BHP. 16 kts.
6.8.1928: Launched by the Caledon Shipbuilding & Engineering Company Ltd., Dundee (Yard No. 326), for the Ocean Steamship Company Ltd. 
1929: Completed. 
1940: Requisitioned by The Admiralty, converted into a minelayer and renamed HMS MENESTHEUS (M. 93). 
1942: Damaged by aircraft bombs off Iceland and taken in tow by AGAMEMNON for repair at Lochalsh. 
1943: Sent to Vancouver and converted into a recreation ship. 
1945: Joined the Pacific Fleet after the war. 
1948: Returned to her owners. 
16.4.1953: Abandoned on fire following an engine room explosion whilst off Punta Eugenio in a position 25.28N., 113.21W. 
20.4.1953: Towed into Magdalena Bay. 
5.5.1953: Towed into Long Beach for inspection by fire investigation specialists on behalf of the Company. 
6.1953: Boston Iron and Metal Company commenced demolition at Baltimore."

"The Blue Funnel liner MENESTHEUS was converted into an 'amenity ship' in 1945. A naval detachment and a Royal Marines Band joined the ship at Vancouver in December 1945, and the MENESTHEUS arrived at Yokohama in January 1946 to join the 'Fleet Train'. She was the only floating brewery in the world and was capable of brewing 1,800 gallons of beer daily from distilled sea water.
Lt.Commander George Brown, a professional brew master from Burton-on-Trent, was in charge of this operation and over half a million pints were sold to the men of the Royal Navy.
The MENESTHEUS was also equipped with a theatre and cinema, and a revue company of sailor artists gave a two-hour show called 'Pacific Showboat'. ("It ain't half hot,Mum?")
The atomic bomb and an earlier than expected end to the war made the MENESTHEUS redundant as a floating 'Fleet Club', and she returned to the UK in July 1946, and rejoined the Blue Funnel Line in 1948.
I seem to remember that several of the ships I sailed on in the 1960s and 1970s were referred to as 'floating breweries'!!??"

----------


## Ellinis

Hi rd77! she was surely a very interesting conversion. I did'nt knew about her brewery abilities... :shock:
It's a pity that she was reverted postwar to her prewar cargo/pax role. With this conversion in place she might as well have served as a passenger ship, or at least emigrant carrier.

----------


## τοξοτης

*MASSILIA*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ssilia-01.html



http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ssilia-03.html



http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ssilia-05.html

----------


## george_kerkyra

Όπως και να εχει το θέμα, είναι πολύ όμορφα πλοία



> *MASSILIA*
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ssilia-01.html
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ssilia-03.html
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ssilia-05.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Οι καρτποσταλ που ακολουθουν ειναι ολες απο την συλλογη μου και βρισκονται στην κατοχη μου πανω απο 20 χρονια. Ειναι αγορασμενες απο πολλες ευρωπαικες χωρες

*City of Madras* 1920
City of Madras 1920.jpg

_City of Winchester_ 1930
City of Winchester 1930.jpg

*Colusa* 1914
Pacific Mail Steamship Co 
Colusa 1914.jpg

_Doric_ 1920
Doric 1920.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Cordova* 1904
Lloyd Italiano

Genova.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

*YAPEYU*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Yapeyu-02.html




http://www.histarmar.com.ar/ArchivoF...lGBergerx8.jpg


La foto de arriba muestra al YAPEYU partiendo para su viaje de pruebas, el 15.05.1951, y con su esquema de pintura de casco original. Foto y especificaciones ((de Guillermo Berger.The photo above shows the basis for your trip Yapeyu of evidence, 15.05.1951, and his helmet paint scheme original. Photo and specifications



El buque motor de pasajeros y carga YAPEYU fue constru&iacute;do en 1951 por al astillero holand&eacute;s NV C v d Giessen & Zonen's Scheepswerven, en Krimpen, construcci&oacute;n nr. 753. Tonelajes: 11540grt, 6426net, 7935dwt. Dimensiones: eslora 159,39m, manga 19,56m puntal 11,61m, calado 7,90m. Pasajeros: 13 en 1ra Clase y 740 en Turista, 165 tripulantes. Bodegas: 6. Propulsado por 2 motores diesel Sulzer, 2 h&eacute;lices y velocidad 17,5 nudos. El astillero constructor cerr&oacute; hace dos a&ntilde;os. 
El buque fue botado el 17.10.1950 y entregado en Abril de 1951 a Flota Argentina de Navegaci&oacute;n de Ultramar. En Junio arrib&oacute; a Buenos Aires y comenz&oacute; su servicio de l&iacute;nea al mar del Norte, con escalas en Hamburgo, Vigo, Amsterdam, Las Palmas y Rio de Janeiro. Casco originalmente gris claro, banda flotaci&oacute;n verde y casillaje blanco, para mediados de la d&eacute;cada del 50 hab&iacute;a sido pintado totalmente de blanco. Durante la d&eacute;cada del 60 fue pintado de negro y casillaje blanco. En 1956 el buque realiz&oacute; la primera navegaci&oacute;n alrededor del mundo por parte de un buque de bandera argentina. El 24.05.1961 pas&oacute; a formar parte de la flota de ELMA SA, y en 1964 fue introducido en el servicio de l&iacute;nea al mar Mediterr&aacute;neo. Fue amarrado en Buenos Aires durante 1968 junto con su gemelo ALBERTO DODERO, luego del muy criticado acuerdo entre la empresa y la competidora compa&ntilde;&iacute;a italiana Costa Armatori SpA. El mismo a&ntilde;o los dos buques fueron vendidos a la empresa Transportes Oce&aacute;nicos y fueron sometidos a una ignominiosa transformaci&oacute;n en buques ganaderos por el astillero Sanym, con capacidad para transportar 2000 cabezas de ganado o 16000 ovejas. El YAPEYU recibi&oacute; el nombre de PETREL y comenz&oacute; servicio entre Australia y el Golfo P&eacute;rsico en 1971. En 1973 fue transferido a la compa&ntilde;&iacute;a Transagro SA Naviera y Agropecuaria, y un a&ntilde;o m&aacute;s tarde fue vendido a la Cormoran Steamship Co. de Singapur, arriando la bandera argentina y recibiendo el nombre de CREMONA, modificado en 1976 a IRAN CREMONA. El 11.04.1980 parti&oacute; de Malalag bay con destino a Kaohsiung para ser desguazado. 

http://www.histarmar.com.ar/BuquesMe...XYZ/YAPEYU.htm 



The motor ship passenger and cargo Yapey&uacute; was built in 1951 by the Dutch shipyard NV C vd Giessen & Zonen's Scheepswerven in Krimpen, building nr. 753. Tonnage: 11540grt, 6426net, 7935dwt. Dimensions: length 159.39 m, breadth 19.56 m Depth 11.61 m, depth 7.90 m. Passengers: 13 in 1st Class and 740 Economy Class, 165 crew members. Winery: 6. Powered by 2 Sulzer diesel engines, 2 propellers and speed 17.5 knots. The shipyard builder closed two years ago.

The ship was launched on 10.17.1950 and delivered in April 1951 to Argentina Ship Fleet overseas. In June he arrived in Buenos Aires and began his service line to the North Sea, with stops in Hamburg, Vigo, Amsterdam, Las Palmas and Rio de Janeiro. Town originally gray, green and casillaje floating band white to mid 50's had been painted completely white. During the decade of 60 was painted black and white casillaje. In 1956 the vessel made the first voyage around the world by a vessel flying the flag of Argentina. On 24.05.1961 it became part of the fleet of ELMA SA, and in 1964 was inducted into the service line to the Mediterranean Sea. It was moored in Buenos Aires in 1968 along with its twin Alberto Dodero, widely criticized after agreement between the company and the Italian company Costa Armatori competitor SpA The same year the two ships were sold to the Ocean Transport Company and were subjected to an ignominious transformation ship owners for Sanym shipyard, capable of carrying 2000 cattle sheep or 16000. The Yapey&uacute; PETREL was called and began service between Australia and the Persian Gulf in 1971. In 1973 he was transferred to the company and Agricultural Transagro Naviera SA and a year later was sold to the Cormoran Steamship Co. of Singapore, striking the flag of Argentina and received the name of Cremona, as amended in 1976 to IRAN CREMONA. 11.04.1980 Malalag left the bay bound for Kaohsiung for scrapping.

YAPEYU


http://www.histarmar.com.ar/ArchivoF...-Yapeyux10.jpg



http://www.histarmar.com.ar/ArchivoF...yudibx1900.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Baloeran_ of _Rotterdam Lloyd 

_BAloeran.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και εδω το *Saturnia

*Saturnia .jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Sardegna*

Το πλοιο *Sardegna* ηταν ενα απο τα πολλα που εκανα μεσογειακα ταξιδια στις αρχες του μεσοπολεμου

4/11/1922

19221104 Sardegna.jpg




> IDNo:     5601739     Year:     1901
> Name:     SARDEGNA     Keel:     
> Type:     Passenger ship     Launch Date: 4.5.01
> Flag:     ITA         Date of completion: 12.01
> Tons:     5603         Link:     3051
> DWT:             Yard No: 12
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     127.5         Country of build:     ITA
> Beam:     14.4         Builder:     Esercizio Bacini
> ...


Ηταν ενα απο τα πλοια της Σιτμαρ που εκαναν ταξιδια στην Μεσογειο στον μεσοπολεμο. Κοιταξτε και εδω  http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/sm.html

Sitmar.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Amboim_





> IDNo:     5601177     Year:     1898
> Name:     SARDINIA     Keel:     
> Type:     Passenger/cargo     Launch Date:     5.4.98
> Flag:     DEU     Date of completion:     24.5.98
> Tons:     3611     Link:     1403
> DWT:         Yard No:     126
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     105.3     Country of build:     DEU
> Beam:     13.3     Builder:     Blohm & Voss
> ...


Amboim.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Anchoria_




> IDNo:     1129598     Year:     1911
> Name:     ANCHORIA     Keel:     
> Type:     Passenger/cargo     Launch Date:     15.8.11
> Flag:     GBR     Date of completion:     9.11
> Tons:     5430     Link:     1554
> DWT:         Yard No:     444
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     125.0     Country of build:     GBR
> Beam:     16.2     Builder:     Stephen
> ...


Anchoria.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> _Anchoria_
> 
> 
> 
> Anchoria.jpg


 
Για εμπλουτισμό του θέματος μερικές ακόμη.


Πηγή : 

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20An/slides/Anchoria-02.html
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20An/slides/Anchoria-03.html

----------


## τοξοτης

> _Austria_ of Lloyd Austriaco
> 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 125889


 
To AUSTRIA  σαν *VENEZIA* 

Πηγή :

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20V/slides/Venezia-01.html
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20V/slides/Venezia-02.html

----------


## τοξοτης

> _Amboim_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amboim.jpg


 
Η ίδια φωτογραφία λίγο μεγαλύτερη.

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Amboim-01.html

----------


## τοξοτης

Ίσως να είναι αυτό το αναφερόμενο πλοίο.

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...rdegna-03.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ίσως να είναι αυτό το αναφερόμενο πλοίο.
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...rdegna-03.html


Νομιζω οτι το *Sardegna* αυτο ηταν με ενα φουγαρο, οπως φαινεται σ αυτην την καρτ ποσταλ

SArdegna.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Νομιζω οτι το *Sardegna* αυτο ηταν με ενα φουγαρο, οπως φαινεται σ αυτην την καρτ ποσταλ
> 
> SArdegna.jpg


Νίκο , έβαλα αυτό με τα δύο φουγάρα βασιζόμενος στη διαφημηστική αφίσσα που είχες βάλει παραπάνω.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

The French* Foucauld

*


> IDNo:     5606004     Year:     1923
> Name:     HOEDIC     Keel:     
> Type:     Passenger/cargo     Launch Date:     
> Flag:     FRA     Date of completion:     9.23
> Tons:     9957     Link:     1840
> DWT:         Yard No:     1136
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     147.3     Country of build:     FRA
> Beam:     18.0     Builder:     Mediterranee
> ...



My photos below. Then see also http://www.frenchlines.com/chargeurs...dic&image=8823

Foucauld.jpgFoucauld 2.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> The French* Foucauld*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My photos below. Then see also http://www.frenchlines.com/chargeurs...dic&image=8823
> 
> Foucauld.jpgFoucauld 2.jpg


 
Στις ωραίες φωτογραφίες του FOUCAULD που παράθεσες να προσθέσω και εγώ μερικές για εμπλουτισμό του θέματος.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στις ωραίες φωτογραφίες του FOUCAULD που παράθεσες να προσθέσω και εγώ μερικές για εμπλουτισμό του θέματος.
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20F/slides/Foucauld-01.html
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20F/slides/Foucauld-02.html
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20F/slides/Foucauld-05.html


Βραδυ, πρωι, τα διαβαζεις ολα Αντωνη... Εδω 12 το βραδυ και προσθετω πολλες καινουριες φωτογραφιες στο nautilia.gr. Επροκειτο να φυγω σημερα για την Tsukuba της Ιαπωνιας για συνεδρειο αλλα ο Εγκελαδος κατεστρεψε το Κεντρο του συνεδρειου οπως και την ζωη χιλιαδων ανθρωπων

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Pretoria Castle_ in a Greek newspaper on  August 8, 1948




> IDNo:     5284352     Year:     1948
> Name:     PRETORIA CASTLE     Keel:     
> Type:     Passenger/cargo (rf)     Launch Date:     19.8.47
> Flag:     GBR     Date of completion:     10.7.48
> Tons:     28705     Link:     1600
> DWT:     15890     Yard No:     1332
> Length overall:     227.8     Ship Design:     
> LPP:     213.4     Country of build:     GBR
> Beam:     25.6     Builder:     Harland & Wolff
> ...


19480808 Pretoria Castle.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Tsar Ferdinand* ηταν το παλιο γνωστο Βουλγαρικο πλοιο που εμφανισθηκε στην Μεσογειο προπολεμικα και εκανε ταξιδια απο την Βαρνα για την Οδησσο και Κριμαια, καθως και απο την Βαρνα για την Κωνσταντινουπολη, Θεσσαλονικη και Πειραια




> Tsar Ferdinand
> Construction Yard:  Cant. Nav. Fratelli Orlando % Co., Livorno
> Launched     10.13
> Weight, metric tons     3300
> Weight, BRT     1994
> Length, meters     80,50
> Width, meters     11,54
> Depth, meters     6,18
> Engines     One 3cyl expansion engine, 1 shaft, 2 boilers
> ...


Πηγη: http://www.feldgrau.com/hs-ferdinand.html


Tsar Ferdinand 1938.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το περιφημο υπερωκεανειο *Imperator,* αργοτερα *Berengaria,* σε αρθρο στο Ελληνικο περιοδικο της Νεας Υορκης _Ατλαντις_ (τευχος 4, 1913).

Imperator Atlantis 4 (1913).jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το Σοβιετικο πλοιο *Pobeda* στην Νεαπολη της Ιταλιας. Βιντεο http://www.euscreen.eu/play.jsp?id=E...2BE0EC96073DAC απο την Cinecitt&#224; Luce.
Π.jpg

Και μια ανακοινωση δρομολογιων απο την Ελευθερια της 22ας Σεπτεμβριου 1957

19570922 Pobeda.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ωραιοτατη φωτογραφια στην Κωνσταντινουπολη, πιθανως μετα το 1920, απο το σουηδικο βιβλιο/εγκυκλοπαιδεια Nordisk Familjebok, Konversationslexikon och Realencyclopedi, Στοκχολμη, 1922. Πολυ θα ηθελα να μαθω ποιο να ειναι το μεγαλο ατμοπλοιο που φαινεται εδω.

IMG_2821.jpg

IMG_2820.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here is the glorious* Imperator* with its eagle looking at you!

imp.JPG
From today's Ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/Photo-Bow-Vi...-/150967779209

----------


## τοξοτης

> Here is the glorious* Imperator* with its eagle looking at you!
> 
> imp.JPG
> From today's Ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/Photo-Bow-Vi...-/150967779209



  Επιβλητικό το ακρόπρωρο. Θα ήθελα να ξέρω άλλα πλοία της εποχής και του μεγέθους του έφεραν τέτοια ακρόπρωρα ??

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Επιβλητικό το ακρόπρωρο. Θα ήθελα να ξέρω άλλα πλοία της εποχής και του μεγέθους του έφεραν τέτοια ακρόπρωρα ??


Η ιστορια αυτου του αετου ειναι καπως γνωστη> Διαβαζε εδω.  http://www.freewebs.com/ultimateimpe...agehistory.htm

----------


## johny1940

> Ωραιοτατη φωτογραφια στην Κωνσταντινουπολη, πιθανως μετα το 1920, απο το σουηδικο βιβλιο/εγκυκλοπαιδεια Nordisk Familjebok, Konversationslexikon och Realencyclopedi, Στοκχολμη, 1922. Πολυ θα ηθελα να μαθω ποιο να ειναι το μεγαλο ατμοπλοιο που φαινεται εδω.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 146289
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 146290


To πλοίο είναι το ρωσικό ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΟΛΓΑ που είχαν συλλάβει οι Τούρκοι και το μετονόμασαν ΒΟΥΡΛΑ. Για το πλοίο έχει γίνει λόγος σε αυτό το ποστ.
Είχε ονομαστεί προς τιμή της Ρωσίδας πριγκίπισσας Ολγας που έγινε βασίλισσα στην Ελλάδα. Μάλιστα στο ακρόπλωρο του έφερε τη μορφή της.

----------


## τοξοτης

Union-Castle_liners_in_the_East_India_Docks.jpg
Union-Castle liners in East India Docks* in 1902

*(The East India Docks was a group of docks in Blackwall, east London, north-east of the Isle of Dogs. Today only the entrance basin remains.)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...ndia_Docks.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

Σχεδιάγραμμα του MAURETANIA από το βιβλίο "World Book". Υπερωκεάνιο με όμορφη,"σεμνή" εμφάνιση και με τέσσερα επιβλητικά φουγάρα. Την εποχή εκείνη,τα πολλά και ψηλά φουγάρα αποτελούσαν μια βασική προϋπόθεση για το κύρος και την αίγλη για αυτού του είδους τα πλοία.  

P9092180.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σχεδιάγραμμα του MAURETANIA από το βιβλίο "World Book". Υπερωκεάνιο με όμορφη,"σεμνή" εμφάνιση και με τέσσερα επιβλητικά φουγάρα. Την εποχή εκείνη,τα πολλά και ψηλά φουγάρα αποτελούσαν μια βασική προϋπόθεση για το κύρος και την αίγλη για αυτού του είδους τα πλοία.  
> 
> P9092180.jpg


Πολλές φορές κάποιο ή κάποια φουγάρα ήταν ψεύτικα.

----------


## Ship's Agent

> _Angola_ in 1948 and later
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31943
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31944
> 
> The notorious *Santa Maria* in an impressive 1953 postcard
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32300


Dear Friends

some images from some meaningful Portuguse liners from my collection...hope you enjoy:

AMELIA DE MELLO BY SG- SOCIEDADE GERAL

AMELIA_DE_MELLO_1.JPGAMELIA_DE_MELLO_2.JPGAMELIA_DE_MELLO_3.JPG

ALFREDO DA SILVA - SG
ALFREDO_DA_SILVA.JPG

ANA MAFALADA - SG

ANA_MAFALDA.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Many thanks for your generous contribution in historic postcards.

----------


## Ship's Agent

Dear friends

Some more postcards of ancient Portuguse liners, hopping you can enjoy them as much as I do  :Smile: 

Now from Companhia Colonial Navegacao - CCN

T/N VERA CRUZ

VERA CRUZ (G ELLIS) 01.jpgVera_Cruz, CCN 01.jpgVera_Cruz2.jpg

T/N SANTA MARIA

Santa_Maria1.jpgsantamaria.jpg

----------


## Ship's Agent

N/T PATRIA
Patria.jpgPatria1.jpg
S/S SERPA PINTO
serpa pinto.jpgSerpa_Pinto1.jpg
N/M SENA
sena.jpg

----------


## Ship's Agent

T/N UIGE

uige pc.jpgUige.jpg

----------


## Ship's Agent

Dear friends

Some rare jewels from Portugal, which I believe a few of these you never saw before...hope you enjoy all:

S/S LUSITANIA - EMPRESA DE TARNSPORTES DOE STADO

LUSITANIA6.JPG

s/s PORTUGAL - EMPRESA NAVEGACAO DO PORTO 

PORTUGAL_2.JPGPORTUGAL1.JPG


S/S SANTA CRUZ - TAGUS NAVIGATION, LISBOA

SANTA_CRUZ2.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

Το 1921 ο ρωσικός εμφύλιος οδήγησε σε Μεσογειακούς πλόες ένα  πλοίο που ως τότε είχε κυρίως ταξιδέψει στη Σιβηρία. Το TOULA - που  αναφέρεται σε αυτή την αγγελία από τον Ιουλίου του 1921 ως _θαλαμηγό_... ήταν ένα φορτηγοποστάλι που μετέφερε 220  επιβάτες (10 Α' θέσης, 30 Β' και 180 Γ')
tula 26-7-21.jpg

Το 2.351 κοχ σκάφος είχε ναυπηγηθεί στα Burmeister & Wain το 1910 με σκοπό να ταξίδεψει ως ALEUT για τη Russian                 East Asiatic SS Co., μια θυγατρική της δανέζικης East Asiatic                 Co. Το διαστάσεων 85,53  Χ 12,74 μ.    ατμόπλοιο τελικά παραδόθηκε στη μητρική εταιρία ως ST.LUCIA αλλά σύντομα  μεταβιβάστηκε στη ρωσική θυγατρική ως ALEUT και ταξίδευε από τη ρωσική  Άπω Ανατολής προς την Κίνα. Δυο χρόνια αργότερα πουλήθηκε στην εταιρία  Russian Volunteer Fleet και μετονομάστηκε TOULA για να ταξιδεύει κυρίως  στη Θάλασσα του Οχότσκ προς τη Καμτσάτκα. 
tula.jpg

Το 1918-19 χρησιμοποιήθηκε από  τις ΗΠΑ αλλά σύντομα το πλοίο περιήλθε στους "Λευκούς" και μετά την  επικράτηση των "Κόκκινων" μεταβιβάστηκε σε ρωσικά συμφέροντα με έδρα το  Παρίσι. Έτσι βρέθηκε να ταξιδεύει από τον Πειραιά προς τη Μασσαλία. Το 1923 αγοράστηκε από  τη νορβηγική Wallem & Co και μετονομάστηκε SOLVIKEN. 
tula as solviken.jpg
_πηγή

_To 1940 ύψωσε  σημαία Παναμά ως CAPELLA αλλά τον επόμενο χρόνο το κατέσχεσαν στη  Σαϊγκόν οι Ιάπωνες και το μετονόμασαν MINAMI MARU. Την πρωταπριλιά του  1944 το πλοίο τορπιλίστηκε απο το αμερικανικό υποβρύχιοFlying Fish και βυθίστηκε.

----------


## Ellinis

To HOMERIC της γνωστής - ελέω Tιτανικού - White Star Line έκανε πολλές κρουαζιέρες στη Μεσόγειο. Εδώ το βλέπουμε στο Φάληρο το 1934, ένα χρόνο πριν αποσυρθεί και έχοντας μόλις περιέλθει στον στόλο της ενοποιημένης Cunard-White Star. Toν επόμενο χρόνο πήγε για σκραπ μετά από μια σχετικά σύντομη πορεία στις θάλασσες. Είχε καθελκυσθεί το 1913 στο Danzig της Γερμανίας ως COLOMBUS για τη North German Lloyd αλλά λόγω του πολέμου έμεινε ημιτελές και ολοκληρώθηκε το 1922 έχοντας στο μεταξύ δωθεί ως επανόρθωση πολέμου στους Βρετανούς.

homeric.jpg

Kαι μια καρτ ποστάλ του HOMERIC, από τις πολλές που "κυκλοφορούν" στο διαδύκτιο
homeric.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

To *ΛΕΒΙΑΘΑΝ* απο την _Βραδυνη_ της 3/4/1933.

19330403 Λεβιαθαν Βραδυνη.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Το Σοβιετικο πλοιο *Pobeda* στην Νεαπολη της Ιταλιας. Βιντεο http://www.euscreen.eu/play.jsp?id=E...2BE0EC96073DAC απο την CinecittΓ* Luce.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 138875
> 
> Και μια ανακοινωση δρομολογιων απο την Ελευθερια της 22ας Σεπτεμβριου 1957
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 138874


To POBEDA σε λεπτομέρεια από φωτογραφία από το αρχείο του ΟΛΠ, κάπου μεταξύ 1955-60. Το πλοίο είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1928 στα F.Schichau στο Danzig ωs MAGDALENΑ για τη γραμμή Λατινικής Αμερικής της Hamburg-Amerika Line και ήταν αδελφό με το ελληνικών συμφερόντων ORINOCO. Το 1935 μετονομάστηκε IBERIA και έχασε το ένα φουγάρο, ενώ το 1946 δώθηκε ως αποζημίωση πολέμου στην ΕΣΣΔ και μετονομάστηκε POBEDA (Νίκη στα ρώσικα). Οι δυο ντηζελ Sulzer του εξασφάλισαν μακροζωία μιας και διαλύθηκε το 1978 στο Πακιστάν έχοντας μισό αιώνα στις θάλασσες. Eπιπλέον φωτογραφίες και στοιχεία υπάρχουν _εδώ._ 

333.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το OCEANA της HAPAG μπαινει στον Πειραια. Μαρτιος 1929

Ο.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Κατάπλους ενός πλοίου-ορόσημου της κρουαζιέρας στον Πειραιά. 
Stella Polaris.jpg

Το STELLA POLARIS είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1927 για τη νορβηγική Bergen Line και σύντομα αποδείχτηκε εξαιρετικά επιτυχημένο σε κρουαζιέρες υπερπολυτελείας ανά τον κόσμο (περισσότερα εδώ). Το 1951 πέρασε στη σουηδική Clipper Line και συνέχισε να ταξιδεύει μέχρι το 1969 οπότε το αγόρασαν Ιάπωνες και το ελιμένισαν στη χώρα τους ως πλωτό ξενοδοχείο και εστιατόριο. Το 2006 πουλήθηκε σε Σουδηούς αλλά βυθίστηκε ενώ το ρυμουλκούσαν προς την Κίνα οπού θα γινόντουσαν επισκευές προκειμένου να επιστρέψει στη Σουηδία.

----------


## george_kerkyra

Το πρωί της Κυριακής 27 Μάη 1934 αναμένονταν στην Κέρκυρα κρουαζιερόπλοιο τhς Oriental Line.
Υπήρχαν άλλα πλοία της Εταιρείας τότε στο Ιόνιο εκτός από το RMS Orion;

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Το πρωί της Κυριακής 27 Μάη 1934 αναμένονταν στην Κέρκυρα κρουαζιερόπλοιο τhς Oriental Line.
> Υπήρχαν άλλα πλοία της Εταιρείας τότε στο Ιόνιο εκτός από το RMS Orion;


Την εποχή εκείνη δεν υπήρχαν οργανωμένες κρουαζιέρες και κρουαζερόπλοια (πλην Stella Polaris) και οι κρουαζιέρες γινόντουσαν περιστασικά από καράβια γραμμής. Στην Μεσόγειο συνήθως άνοιξη και καλοκαίρια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το πρωί της Κυριακής 27 Μάη 1934 αναμένονταν στην Κέρκυρα κρουαζιερόπλοιο τhς Oriental Line.
> Υπήρχαν άλλα πλοία της Εταιρείας τότε στο Ιόνιο εκτός από το RMS Orion;


Μιά διόρθωση,ήταν Οrient Line.Πολύ σχετική με την P&O από την οποία απορροφήθηκε το 1966.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Troopship RMS Mauretania at Mudros
https://www.iwm.org.uk/collections/i...ject/205248952

M.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα βίντεο από την θλιβερή διαδιασία διάλυση του MAURETANIA στο https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2STaHH1iq4
και μια πρόσφατα επιχρωματισμένη φωτογραφία του διαλυόμενου σκάφους.

11226916_1476137866036532_1779429370712276927_n.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια σύντομη αναφορά για ένα πλοίο που μετέφερε μετανάστες και από τα μέρη μας προς την Αμερική. Το VLADIMIR είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1895 στα Wm Denny & Bros της Σκωτίας για τον Ρωσικό Εθελοντικό Στόλο, μια εταιρία που είχε συσταθεί με χρήματα από δωρεές προκειμένου να δημιουργηθεί ένας ρωσικός εμπορικός στόλος που σε καιρό πολέμου θα πρόσφερε τα πλοία του για τις πολεμικές ανάγκες. 

vladimir1.jpg

To 5.330 κοχ σκάφος είχε διαστάσεις 131,7 Χ 15,2 μέτρα και ταξίδεψε στις γραμμές της ρωσικής Άπω Ανατολής και πρόσφερε τις υπηρεσίες του στον πόλεμο Ρωσίας-Ιαπωνίας. Το 1914 που επέστρεψε στην Οδησσό. Εκεί εξοπλίστηκε και χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως μεταγωγικό περνώντας αργότερα στις δυνάμεις των "Λευκών".
Toν Ιούνιο του 1919 έκανε ένα ταξίδι από το Νοβοροσίσκ στην Νέα Υόρκη αλλά το 1920 άφησε την Κριμαία μεταφέροντας χιλιάδες φυγάδες και τα υπολείμματα της στρατιάς του Βράγκελ προς την Κωνσταντινούπολη. 

vlad1.jpg

Η εταιρία του - που είχε ήδη μεταφέρει την έδρα της στο Παρίσι - το πούλησε το 1920 σε ένα Γεωργιανό για να το πάρει αμέσως πίσω, ίσως σε μια προσπάθεια να "ξεπλυθεί" η ιδιοκτησία του μιας και οι Σοβιετικοί ζητούσαν τα πλοία πίσω έχοντας ήδη κρατικοποιήσει την εταιρία. Τον Ιανουάριο του 1921 το βρίσκουμε να διαφημίζεται για ένα ταξίδι από τον Πειραιά στην Νέα Υόρκη, κάτι που το αρχείο του Ellis Island δεν δείχνει να έγινε. Την πρακτόρευεση είχε ο Π. Καλλιμανόπουλος που μετέπειτα ίδρυσε την "Ελληνική".

vladimir.jpg

Τελικά προέκυψε ένας συμβιβασμός και το πλοίο περιήλθε το 1922 σε ένα αγγλο-σοβιετικό συνεταιρισμό την Arcos Ltd. Έτσι μετέφερε ένα φορτίο αρχές του 1923 σιταριού στη Γερμανία. Η κακή κατάσταση του σκάφους τελικά το οδήγησε τον ίδιο Σεπτέμβριο σε ένα γερμανικό διαλυτήριο.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ανακοίνωση που μου κίνησε την περίεργεια μιας και κάνει λόγο για ένα πλοίο "υπό Διασυμμαχική σημαία". Είμαστε στο 1921 που οι νικητές του πολέμου είχαν επιβάλει στα πλοία των ηττημένων να ταξιδεύουν σε διεθνή ύδατα υπό διασυμμαχικό έλεγχο και φέροντας μια σημαία με μπλε και άσπρες ρίγες. 
konstantinos 17-6-21.jpg

Το "Κωνσταντίνος" που ταξίδευε από τον Πειραιά στην Κωνσταντινούπολη ταυτοποιήθηκε χάριν σε μια αναφορά _εδώ_ που έκανε λόγο για μεταφορά 1500-1800 Γερμανών αιχμαλώτων από τη Θεσσαλονίκη στο Αμβούργο "aboard the _steamer Constantin_, a boat under an _inter-Allied_ flag belonging to Armenian owner-charterer Gulmidjan."

Στην πραγματικότητα ο ιδιοκτήτης του λεγόταν Gumuchdjian και το CONSTANTIN είχε νηολογηθεί στη Βουλγαρία, ενώ τα υπόλοιπα πλοία του Αρμένιου πλοιοκτήτη είχαν τουρκική σημαία. 
Και η ιστορία του πλοίου:



> Built by Wm Doxford & Sons, Sunderland in 1890. 3,935 gross tons, length          365.1ft x beam 47.1ft (111,28m x 14,35m), one funnel, two masts, single          screw, 10 knots. Built as the "Sea King" for Wm Ross & Co, she was acquired          by J.B.Westray who installed the refrigerating machinery and insulated          cargo space. Later the same year she was purchased by New          Zealand Shipping Co and renamed "Otarama". In 1902 she was bought          by Nelson Line and renamed          "Highland Ghillie" and employed on the River Plate service. Sold to Michael          Jebson of Hamburg in 1912, renamed "Constantin", the outbreak of the Great          War in 1914 found her in Varna and she was sold to M.Gumuchdjian of Varna,          Bulgaria. Renamed "River Tyne" in 1924 and transferred to British registration,          again renamed "Spa" in 1925 and transferred to the Belgian flag and registered          in Antwerp. Scrapped at Rotterdam in 1933.
> πηγή


Και μια φωτογραφία του ως HIGHLAND GHILLIE:
HIGHLAND GHILLIE - CONSTANTIN Dickinson_Album_014_-_004_-_StS.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Mια μικρή είδηση που δημοσιεύθηκε στην Ναυτική Επιθεώρηση (και στα Ναυτικά Χρονικά) του 1932 έλεγε οτι το υπερωκεάνειο VOLTAIRE θα ύψωνε ελληνική σημαία για λογαριασμό κάποιου Σταυρίδη και θα έμπαινε στη γραμμή Πειραιάς-Νέα Υόρκη.

voltaire 1932.jpg

HMS VOLTAIRE.jpg

Το πλοίο ήταν παροπλισμένο επί τριετία στην Αγγλία εξαιτίας της οικονομικής κρίσης, αλλά τελικά η δουλειά δεν έκλεισε και το πλοίο τελικά μετατράπηκε για κρουαζιέρες. Περισσότερα στοιχεία και φωτογραφίες υπάρχουν εδώ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ενδιαφέρον,κοίταξα στoν Κludas κ δεν αναφέρει τπτ.

----------


## Ellinis

Λίγους μήνες μετά την παραπάνω είδηση περί αγοράς του VOLTAIRE δημοσιεύτηκε στα Ναυτικά Χρονικά το παρακάτω άρθρο που κάνει λόγο για πρόθεση αγοράς του υπερωκεάνειου BERMUDA από Έλληνες.

bermuda 6-32.jpg

Το BERMUDA είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1927 στα Workman Clark του Μπέλφαστ για την Bermuda & West Indies Steamship Co και έκανε πλόες μεταξύ Νέας Υόρκης και Βερμούδων. Αλλά ήταν άτυχο καθώς τον Ιούνιο του 1931 έπιασε φωτιά ενώ ήταν στις Βερμούδες, ημιβυθίστηκε και καταστράφηκε όλη η υπερκατασκευή. To σκάφος έπλευσε μόνο του πίσω στα ναυπηγεία του Μπέλφαστ όπου επισκευάστηκε αφού πρώτα ξυλώθηκε ότι είχε καεί:
Screenshot 2021-11-06 at 17-09-15 Doomed Ships.png

Λίγο πριν επανέλθει στα καθήκοντα του, το Νοέμβρη του 1931 εκδηλώθηκε μια νέα πυρκαγιά που το κατέστρεψε εκ νέου και ημιβυθίστηκε. Σχετικό βίντεο υπάρχει _εδώ_. Ανελκύστηκε και τον Μάιο του 1932 αποκτήθηκε από τα ναυπηγεία. Τότε εκδηλώθηκε και το ελληνικό ενδιαφέρον που όμως δεν καρποφόρησε. Τελικά αφαιρέθηκαν οι μηχανές και το κουφάρι πουλήθηκε για σκραπ. Toν Απρίλη του 1933 το ρυμουλκούσαν προς τη Σκωτία όταν κόπηκαν τα ρυμούλκια και παρασύρθηκε σε μια βραχώδη ακτή όπου εγκατείληφθηκε σε αυτή την κατάσταση:
BERMUDA2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια παράξενη είδηση που δημοσιεύτηκε στον ελληνικό τύπο στις 5 Ιουνίου 1917 αναφέρει την καταστροφή του 12.000 τόνων υπερωκέανειου "Κωνσταντίνος" ή "Κωνστάντιος" που είχαν πρόσφατα αγοράσει Έλληνες στην Νέα Υόρκη.

konstantinos el typos 6 17.jpg konstantios.jpg

Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά κάποιο επιβατηγό πλοίο να πήρε οποιοδήποτε από τα δυο ονόματα. Θα μπορούσα να δεχτώ οτι βυθίστηκε αμέσως μετά την αγορά του και δεν πρόλαβε να καταχωρηθεί αλλά ούτε βρέθηκε κάποιο πλοίο που να έχει βυθιστεί τότε ή την προηγούμενη περίοδο και να ταιριάζει με όσα αναφέρονται στο άρθρο... 

Το άρθρο μας τα μπερδεύει καθώς τοποθετεί το σημείο της πυρκαγιάς κοντά στον Άγιο Δομένικο (φαντάζομαι το Santo Domingo στην Καραϊβική) αλλά αναφέρει οτι το ΠΑΤΡΙΣ περισυνέλεξε το πλήρωμα. Το τι δουλειά είχε εκεί το ΠΑΤΡΙΣ που η ρότα του ήταν πολλά εκατοντάδες μίλια πιο βόρεια δεν το καταλαβαίνω... 
Τέλος, το υποτιθήμενο υπερωκεάνειο αντί για επιβάτες μετέφερε καύσιμα και πυρομαχικά που λόγω του πολέμου θα μπορούσα να το δεχτώ.

----------


## Ellinis

Διαφήμιση για ένα γιουγκοσλάβικο "Μεσογειακό" που ταξίδεψε για πάνω από μισό αιώνα. Από τα Ναυτικά Χρονικά του 1938.

lovcen.jpg

Το πλοίο είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1911 στη Γλασκώβη ως το 2.390 κ.ο.χ. επιβατηγό ατμόπλοιο LADY GWENDOLEN για την British & Irish Steam Packet. Το 1916 αγοράστηκε από το Ρωσικό Ναυτικό και μετονομάστηκε LIUDMILA αλλά το 1918 επέστρεψε στη Βρετανία και τον επόμενο χρόνο πουλήθηκε στην καναδέζικη Red Cross Line που το μετονόμασε ROSALIND και το δρομολόγησε μεταξύ St.John's και Νέα Υόρκης. 

rosalind.jpg

Το 1936 αγοράστηκε από τη γιουγκοσλάβικη Zetska Plovidba και μετονομάστηκε LOVCEN.

nave-Lovcen-Venezia.jpg

 Έτσι ταξίδεψε στην Ανατολική Μεσόγειο μέχρι το 1940 που λόγω του πολέμου ύψωσε σημαία Παναμά υπό την γιουγκοσλαβικών συμφερόντων Cia Centroamericana de Nav. και δρομολογήθηκε στην Καραϊβική.
Το 1941 επιτάχθηκε από τον Αμερικανικό Στρατό και μετονομάστηκε αρχικά σε COLUMBIA και το 1942 σε BRIG.GENERAL HARRY E. RETHERS. Το 1946 πουλήθηκε στην South China S.S. Co. ως WAH CHUNG για πλόες μεταξύ Χονγκ Κονγκ και Κίνας, ενώ το 1950 πουλήθηκε στη κινεζικών συμφερόντων παναμαδέζικη Grande Shipping ως TERESA. Αν και αναφέρεται οτι διαλύθηκε το 1953, στην πραγματικότητα μετασκευάστηκε στην Κίνα ως MIN CHU 1. Το 1967 πήρε το όνομα GONG NONG BING 1 αλλά εκτιμάται οτι αποσύρθηκε μέσα στα επόμενα ένα-δυο χρόνια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ως LOOVCEN ωραίο βαποράκι,βλέπω το πρακτόρευε ο Καλλιμανόπουλος.

----------


## Maiandros

> Διαφήμιση για ένα γιουγκοσλάβικο "Μεσογειακό" που ταξίδεψε για πάνω από μισό αιώνα. Από τα Ναυτικά Χρονικά του 1938.
> 
> lovcen.jpg
> 
> Το πλοίο είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1911 στη Γλασκώβη ως το 2.390 κ.ο.χ. επιβατηγό ατμόπλοιο LADY GWENDOLEN για την British & Irish Steam Packet. Το 1916 αγοράστηκε από το Ρωσικό Ναυτικό και μετονομάστηκε LIUDMILA αλλά το 1918 επέστρεψε στη Βρετανία και τον επόμενο χρόνο πουλήθηκε στην καναδέζικη Red Cross Line που το μετονόμασε ROSALIND και το δρομολόγησε μεταξύ St.John's και Νέα Υόρκης. 
> 
> rosalind.jpg
> 
> Το 1936 αγοράστηκε από τη γιουγκοσλάβικη Zetska Plovidba και μετονομάστηκε LOVCEN.
> ...


Ως LOVCEN  η εμφάνισή του, αν δεν λάβουμε υπόψιν το χρώμα, νομίζω θυμίζει, "φέρνει" του  ΦΡΙΝΤΩΝ της Ατμοπλοΐας Σάμου Δ. Ιγγλέση.

----------


## Ellinis

> Ως LOVCEN  η εμφάνισή του, αν δεν λάβουμε υπόψιν το χρώμα, νομίζω θυμίζει, "φέρνει" του  ΦΡΙΝΤΩΝ της Ατμοπλοΐας Σάμου Δ. Ιγγλέση.


Έχεις δίκιο φίλε, ήταν δημιουργήμα των ίδιων ναυπηγείων - των Clyde Shipbuilding & Engineering - με 8 χρόνια διαφορά αλλά στους συντηρητικούς στη σχεδίαση Βρετανούς τα 8 χρόνια δεν είναι απόσταση...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Έχεις δίκιο φίλε, ήταν δημιουργήμα των ίδιων ναυπηγείων - των Clyde Shipbuilding & Engineering - με 8 χρόνια διαφορά αλλά στους συντηρητικούς στη σχεδίαση Βρετανούς τα 8 χρόνια δεν είναι απόσταση...


Aς μην ξεχνάμε ότι κ τα 2 ήταν  ferries της Ιρλανδικής θάλασσας τα οποία σχεδιαστικά,η μιά γενιά με την άλλη,έχουν σχέση μεταξύ τους.

----------


## Ellinis

Σε ένα παλιό τεύχος του περιοδικού Ναυτική Ελλάς είχε δημοσιευτεί και αυτή η φωτογραφία που τώρα κατάλαβα οτι δείχνει το LOVCEN. Παρατηρώ οτι στο πλάι έχει ζωγραφισμένη και την τρικολορ σημαία της Γιουγκοσλαβίας καθώς και μια λέξη στο σκαρί που λογικά πρέπει να ήταν το όνομα της χώρας του, σημάδι οτι η φωτογραφία λήφθηκε το 1939-40 οπότε είχε αρχίσει ο πόλεμος στην Ευρώπη.

P2220100.JPG

----------

